# هل يمكن خلاص الشيطان؟



## خادم البتول (4 أبريل 2013)

لا مزيد بعد هذه الإجابات الرائعة. فقط أريد اليوم أن أتناول الأمر من زاوية أخرى وأن أقترب قليلا من طبيعة الشيطان نفسه، ليس حسب الكتاب والآباء ولكن حسب "الديمونولوجي" أو "علم الشياطين"، لعل ذلك يلقي مزيدا من الضوء على هذه القضية الشائكة، ومزيدا من الفهم لما ذهب إليه بالفعل جميع الأحباء. وأبدأ بسؤال بسيط: كيف يرى الشيطان هذا العالم؟


للإجابة عن هذا السؤال يجدر أن نراجع أولا كيف يحدث الإدراك عند الإنسان نفسه: كيف "يرى"، على سبيل المثال، أو كيف "يسمع"؟ كما نعرف جميعا: يرى الإنسان عند اتصال العين من ناحية *بذبذبات *الضوء من ناحية أخرى. يسمع بالطريقة نفسها: عبر *ذبذبات *الصوت التي تستقبلها "الأذن". فلو أن العين غير موجودة فإن الإنسان يعيش في الظلام الدامس حتى لو وقف أمام الشمس، وإذا كانت الأذن عاطلة فإنه يعيش في صمت تام ولو كان في قلب الضجيج والصراخ. هذه الحواس إذن هي "*بوابات الوعي*". العالم بالنسبة لنا *مرئي *(لوجود العين، ناقذة الرؤية)، *ومسموع *(لوجود الأذن، نافذة السمع)، وهكذا. ولو أن إنسانا ولد بحاسة واحدة فقط هي "الشم"، مثلا، فإن الوجود بالنسبة له يصير فقط مجموعة من "*الروائح*". إنه لا يري، لا يسمع، لا يتذوق، لا يشعر بحرارة أو برودة أو بأي ملمس، لا يعرف أن هناك ألوان وأنوار وأصوات وألحان ولا يدرك حتى وجود الأرض والكواكب والمجرات، بل لا يستطيع بالجملة أن يفهم هذه المعاني إطلاقا. كل هذا ليس في "*عالمه*". إنه يعيش بالفعل في قلب الأضواء والموسيقى، رغم ذلك فالكون بالنسبة له مظلم تماما، فارغ تماما، صامت تماما، فهو فقط "*كون من روائح*". الوجود نفسه ـ بالنسبة له ـ ليس أكثر من روائح!


وكل هذا معروف، لكن معناه جد خطير في هذا السياق: نحن لا نعرف العالم حقا في ذاته! نحن نعرف فقط ما تسمح لنا به "نوافذ" الحواس الخمسة. بعبارة أخرى: ربما تكون هناك ذبذبات أخرى لا نلتقطها، لأن "الحواس" التي تستطيع التقاطها ليست لدينا، بل ربما هناك آلاف من الذبذبات لا نعرفها، وبالتالي آلاف من "المدركات"، آلاف من الأعماق والآفاق، كلها "*هنا*" بالفعل، لكننا لا ندركها، بل لا ندرك حتى أنها موجودة! هكذا قد يكون العالم ـ نفس هذا العالم ـ *أعظم وأكبر وأغني *كثيرا مما نعتقد، وهكذا قد يكون أيضا ـ للسبب نفسه ـ أكثر "*زحاما*" مما نتخيل! 


فهكذا الشياطين أيضا في عالمنا، بصورة تقريبية. تلتقط الشياطين أنواعا من *الذبذبات *تختلف عما نعرفه نحن البشر، وهي ذبذبات يمكن وصفها بالذبذبات "الشعورية". العالم الذي يعيش فيه الشيطان إذن عالم *يختلف *كلية عن عالمنا هذا، رغم أنه يشترك معنا في نفس "المكان"!


شيطان "الغضب"، على سبيل المثال، يعيش في عالم مظلم تماما، فارغ تماما، ذلك أن له حاسة وحيدة ـ إذا جاز التعبير ـ هي "الغضب". هذه هي "نافذته" الوحيدة في الوجود، وهذه هي الذبذبة الوحيدة التي يستطيع استقبالها. فإذا غضب إنسان لأي سبب فإن هذا الغضب يظهر في عالم الشيطان كأنه شعلة ضوء ظهرت فجأة في الظلام المطبق، ومن ثم تجذبه بقوة، ويهرول الشيطان نحوها سريعا، ثم ينفخ فيها لتصبح حريقا كاملا، لأن هذا ببساطة هو "الوجود" الوحيد الذي يعرفه والذي يريد استمراره! لهذا يبدأ الغضب في العادة صغيرا، ولكن يصل الإنسان في بعض الحالات لمراحل من العضب يبدو معها كأنه *فقد عقله*، أو كما نقول "خرج عن شعوره"، حتى أن البعض قد *يقتل *في حومة غضبه! لماذا؟ التفسير ببساطة ـ حسب هذا العلم ـ أن شيطان الغضب يتملك الإنسان بالفعل ويستولى عليه، ثم ينفخ في نار غضبه حتى يصل به للغاية والمنتهى! حين يهدأ بعد ذلك هذا الإنسان فإننا نجده في الغالب *نادما *على ما فعل، بل قد يعترف أنه *هو نفسه لا يدرك *كيف وصل حقا إلى هذه الدرجة من الغضب، أو كيف تهور إلى هذا الحد في سلوكه وكيف ارتكب هذا الفعل أو ذاك أثناء غضبه!







​

بالمثل شيطان "الغيرة"، يحيا في عالم مظلم تماما حتى يلمح وميض الغيرة يلمع في قلب إنسان، فعلى هذا القلب تجتمع فورا شياطين الغيرة لتشعله حريقا وتبذل كل طاقتها كي لا تنطفئ هذه النار أبدا! وهي كالغضب: قد تقود الإنسان أيضا إلى نوبات من "*الجنون*" وإلى أفعال أو قرارات تخلو من الحكمة تماما، بل حتى إلى جرائم كما نرى في بعض الحالات، خاصة إذا اجتمعت الغيرة مع الغضب!


بالمثل شياطين الخوف.. الشك.. الحقد.. الحسد.. الطمع....... وهكذا كل الشياطين تقريبا.. مدخلها دائما "المشاعر"، ولذلك ما زالت "المشاعر" حتى اليوم *لغزا *في علم النفس! البعض بالطبع يعزو الأمر لتفاعلات عصبية كيمائية وكهربية بالمخ، لكنه لا يجيبنا حقا كيف يفقد الإنسان عقله في حمى المشاعر، أو لماذا تحتدم المشاعر حتى تبلغ أحيانا حد التدمير والجريمة. بل أكثر من ذلك لا يستطيع العلم حتى اليوم أن يحدد ـ على نحو حاسم ـ هل تبدأ المشاعر في النطاق الفسيولوجي والكيميائي المادي الملموس بالجسد، أم بالأحرى في النطاق العقلي والنفسي غير الملموس، ببساطة لأن لكلا الرأيين نظرية تؤيده وتدعمه! (هناك بالفعل نظرية تقول إننا *نرتعش *ـ على سبيل المثال ـ لأننا *نخاف*، وفي المقابل نظرية معكوسة تماما، تقول إننا نخاف بالأحرى لأننا نرتعش)! على جانب آخر فإن أهل "*الطاقة*" وعلومها ـ وهي من العلوم الحديثة جدا، والواعدة جدا ـ يؤمنون بوجود هذه "القوى" بالفعل، لكنهم يفضلون لغة أكثر علمية فيسمونها على سبيل المثال "قوى"، أو "طاقات"، أو إذا شئنا الدقة "تكوينات وأنماط Patterns" من الطاقة. أيّا كان الأمر، هذه "التفاعلات" أو "القوى" أو "الطاقات" أو "الأنماط" هي نفسها ما يسميه أهلنا الطيبون البسطاء بـ"*الشياطين*"! نعم، أيا كان اسمها، الشياطين ظاهرة حقيقية ملموسة نعيشها ونرى أثرها يوميا في العالم رغم أنف ريتشارد داوكنز! 


لذلك فإننا بإدراكنا البسيط نقول حتى اليوم في لغتنا عندما نرى شخصا في حالة هياج "راكبه شيطان"، أو نصف عين الغاضب فنقول "عينه بتطق شرر"، بل إن الغاضب الذي أوشك على الانفجار قد يحذر هو نفسه أحيانا الآخرين من حوله صائحا "سيبوني دلوقت، أنا الشياطين بتتنطط قدام عيني"! الحق أن كل هذه الأقوال صحيح تماما، صحيح "*حرفيا*"، رغم أنها تعبيرات توارثناها ونرددها فقط بقصد المجاز، لا المعنى الحرفي!


لذلك أيضا فإن "*ثمر الروح*" كله تقريبا يزهر أيضا في مملكة المشاعر: "أما ثمر الروح فهو: *محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان، وداعة، تعفف*"، بل هو "*المعزّي*" ابتداء! فأغلبها نعم "مشاعر"، وكأن المؤمن يمتلئ ـ عبر مشاعره ـ بنعمة تحجب عنه بالفعل أن يكون فريسة الشيطان، أو حتى في نطاق "وعيه" و"عالمه"!


* * *​
الحديث طويل، ويتعمق علم الديمونولوجي بالطبع فيما هو أبعد كثيرا من ذلك. هذه الشياطين في الحقيقة هي الأكثر شيوعا، لكن الشياطين أنواع، وهناك ما هو أكثر من ذلك في درجة *الذكاء* والوعي وأقرب بالتالي إلى الصورة التي يقدمها الكتاب المقدس (علاوة على أن هناك علم ديمونولوجي خاص بالمسيحية). يجوز وصف هؤلاء من ثم ـ لذكائهم النسبي ـ بـ"الرؤساء والسلاطين وولاة الظلمة"، كما يقول معلمنا القديس *بولس الرسول *في رسالة أفسس، ونلاحظ أن أهل أفسس تحديدا كانوا مولعين بالسحر وطقوسه وكانوا فيما يبدو أكثر إلماما من غيرهم بأمور الشياطين. لهذا تميزت هذه الرسالة حقا بإشارات روحية خاصة جدا، كما لاحظ كثيرون، حتى أن ف. باور يذكر عام 1835 أنها تحمل أفكارا "غنوسية"، ولكنها ليست حقا غنوسية كما أثبت التحليل الأخير. الحقيقة أنها كانت لمحة أخرى من لمحات عبقرية معلمنا لسان العطر، إذ كشف فيها عن معرفة عميقة جدا بهذا العالم غير المنظور، لكنها معرفة لا يدركها للأسف ويقدرها حق قدرها إلا أهل أفسس فقط، أو مَن أبحر مثلهم طويلا في عالم الروحيات والشياطين! 


والخلاصة ـ إذا صدق هذا العلم حقا ـ هي أننا لا نستطيع أبدا أن نقارن من حيث المبدأ بين الشيطان والإنسان، أو أن نسأل بالتالي مثل هذا السؤال. فكما رأينا: الشيطان هو "*وعي الشر*" ذاته، غضبا كان أو كراهية أو حقدا أو حسدا أو طمعا أو كبرياء أو غيرها من شرور. هل يمكن أن يكون لمثل هذا خلاص؟ لا تختلف فقط رؤية الله وتدبيره لخليقته ـ وهي *أكوان في أكوان وعوالم داخل عوالم *ـ بل إن "الوعي" الشيطاني نفسه يختلف بالكلية عن وعي الإنسان، كما يختلف العالم الذي يعيش فيه الشيطان أيضا بالكلية عن عالم الإنسان! إنهما يختلفان من الناحية "الوجودية" نفسها، وإن عاشا معا في "مكان" واحد، بالضبط كما أن الله في كل مكان، في كل ذرة في الوجود، لكنه يختلف "جوهريا" عن كل شيء وعن كل موجود!


أما خير الختام فهو الوصية أن ننتبه لمشاعرنا، السلبية خاصة، لأننا قد نكون بها أسرى للشياطين، عبيدا لها، تحكمنا وتوجهنا ونحن لا نشعر! إن المشاعر لا شك ملمح إنساني أصيل، حتى السلبي منها، ولكن ما يجب الانتباه له هو الإفراط في الشعور حين يكون سلبيا، حين يمتلئ الإنسان مثلا بالغضب، أو بالغيرة أو الحقد، أو حتى بالحزن. أصلي أن يزهر ثمر الروح في قلوب الجميع وأن تشرق حياتكم دوما بالفرح والسلام والمحبة. 


* * *​

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2013)

*سؤال :*
*هل تعنى بهذا أن لكل أنسان شيطان ؟*
*أو عدة شياطين كما ذكرت ؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أبريل 2013)

*يعجبني في مشاركاتك أنك عندما تتحدث  .. تُفيض  .. تُذكرني كثيراً بمقولة قداسة البابا شنودة عن المتنيح العلامة الانبا غريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمي و الدراسات اللاهوتية قال فيها ما معناه : انك عندما تسمع نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس .. تشعر بنهر من المعلومات يتدفق 

أشكرك اخي الغالي واستاذي .. تعلمت وأتعلم منك .

ولكن إسمح لي بتعليق بسيط ريثما يتاح لي الوقت للكتابة بإستفاضة (مثلك  )

موضوعك ممتع .. ولكني لا اعتقد ان لهذه الاسباب (اختلاف العوالم, او الوعي ) لايمكن فداء الشيطان .. 

قريباً لي مشاركة لتوضيح الأمر بالتفصيل .

تقبل تقديري الشديد لعقلك .​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أبريل 2013)

*موضوع حلو يا خادم - كعادتك يعنى - بس عندى تعقيب صغنون عليه  

الموضوع فلسفيًا وارد .. و منطقيًا له اثباتاته ف إلى حد ما مقبول .. بس لازال مفيش اى طريقة (ولا هيبقى فيه ) نثبت بيها حقيقة الكلام دة و واقعيته من عدمها .. 




فهكذا الشياطين أيضا في عالمنا، بصورة تقريبية. تلتقط الشياطين أنواعا من الذبذبات تختلف عما نعرفه نحن البشر، وهي ذبذبات يمكن وصفها بالذبذبات "الشعورية". العالم الذي يعيش فيه الشيطان إذن عالم يختلف كلية عن عالمنا هذا، رغم أنه يشترك معنا في نفس "المكان"!

أنقر للتوسيع...


الذبذبات الشعورية المقصودة هنا .. هل هى المشاعر السلبية بس ؟؟ طب ما السعادة شعور بس مش خطية .. و انت بنفسك قولت ان ثمار الروح مشاعر .. ليه فيه شيطان للغضب و شيطان للغيرة و مفيش شيطان المحبة و شيطان الفرح بما انها كلها مشاعر و اذا كان الشيطان بيستقبل الذبذبات الشعورية عامة دون تفرقة ؟؟ 

( ملحوظة : عندى رد على سؤالى بس برضه رد افتراضى بس عايزة اعرف وجهة نظرك انت فى الموضوع و هبقى اقولك فى الاخر استنتاجى الشخصى كان ايه فى الجزء دة   )




لذلك أيضا فإن "ثمر الروح" كله تقريبا يزهر أيضا في مملكة المشاعر: "أما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان، وداعة، تعفف"، بل هو "المعزّي" ابتداء! فأغلبها نعم "مشاعر"، وكأن المؤمن يمتلئ ـ عبر مشاعره ـ بنعمة تحجب عنه بالفعل أن يكون فريسة الشيطان، أو حتى في نطاق "وعيه" و"عالمه"!

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو كانت ثمار الروح بتحجب المؤمن من ان يكون فريسة للشيطان و تجعله خارج نطاق وعيه و عالمه .. فكيف يراه الشيطان و يطلب من الله ان يجربه مثلما يحدث مع ابائنا القديسيين .. و مع ابونا ايوب نفسه ؟؟ على اى اساس ينجذب لهم الشيطان و يطلب محاربتهم بالرغم انهم خارج نطاق وعيه ؟ كيف يعرف بوجودهم اذا كان لا يعيهم ؟؟ *

*بحب مواضيعك و طريقة سردك المنهجية و بساطة اسلوبك و بحب طريقة تفكيرك و عارفة انى هستمتع باجابتك زى ما استمتعت بالموضوع نفسه و التفكير فيه *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

انا قولتلك قبل كده مليون مرة , لا تغيب ياخادم البتول على وزن اغنية مش فاكرة منها غير اسمها " لا تغيب " :smile02
اسلوبك متدفق جدا وفيه كم من المعلومات ممتاز , انا بتعلم منك وبحب طريقة تفكيرك 

انا افتكر انك مش تقصد ان ده السبب الوحيد لعدم خلاص الشيطان بسبب اختلافه عن طبيعتنا , انما انت تقصد توضح سبب من الاسباب وهو اختلافه الكٌلى عن طبيعتنا , وانت وضحت فى كلامك ان طبيعته هى الشر , يعنى هو نفسه اصبح الشر فى ذاته , ازاى الشر هيتوب ويخلٌص ؟ 
هل انا فاهمه صح ؟ 
موضوع الذبذبات زى ما انت قولت منقدرش نثبته او ننفيه بنسبة 100 % حاليا. جايز فى المستقبل وجايز لا .


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أنآ كنت مكتفية بآلمشآهدة لإن مآكنش فيه تعليق عندى على آلموضوع غير " *شآبو**ه* " 
بس بعد آلمشآركآت آلمميزهـ دى شيطآن آلرغى لعب بعقلى طبعاً ^^


فيه حآجآت صعب نختلف عليهآ فى آلموضوع زى إن سيكولوجية ووعى آلإنسآن تختلف تمـآماً عن مآ يملكه آلشيطآن
ليه ..؟ وضحتهآ بإجآدهـ خآدم ، سوآء إتفقنآ أو لأ على كل آلتفآصيل بس بنتفق فى آلعموم إنهم مختلفين ، 
وكمآن لإن إختلآفهم يتضح ببسآطة فى فرق أدوآر ونظرة آلله ليهم فى آلحيآهـ

وأحب أحط خطين تحت " نظرة آلله ليهم " لإنهآ أسآس محور آلموضوع " هل يمكن خلآص آلشيطآن "
آلخلآص عملية ثنآئية فيهآ سآعى ومآنح .. وفى آلموضوع إللى طرحته إيرينى فى قسم آلأسئلة
" وإللى إستمتعت بآلردود عليه "
 بس كلهآ من وجهة نظرى كآنت بتدور فى فلكـ آلمآنح " آلله " 
بس أنآ جه فى بآلى سؤآل وقتهآ " هو آلشيطآن هيسعى أصلاً للخلآص ..؟ "
من آلردود كآنت آلإجآبة لأ لإنه هو مكمن آلشر وآلخطيةه فى حد ذآته فكيف سيسعى لمآ هو مخآلف لطبيعته
بس هل هو وقت سقوطه كآن فى طبيعته آلخطية .. لأ ... إذن مآ دآم هو أخد [ *قرآر* ] بفعل " غيًّر طبيعته "
مآ آلمآنع إنه يعود ويكرر نفس آلعملية ..؟
أمآ من جهة آلمآنح " آلله " .. هل فيه نص كتآبى أو أبآئى أو غيرهـ بيقول إن آلشيطآن توبته غير مقبولة لإنه منبعهآ " حقيقى مش متأكدة ودآ سؤآل إستفهآمى "


فى آلنهآية كل آلكلآم دآ هيفضل محل إجتهآد ولآ يمكن حسمه زى مآ إنت وضحت
لإن آلمقآرنة بين فكرتنآ عن آلموضوع وبين فكرة آلشيطآن .. وعينـآ .. سلوكنـآ ,, جميعهآ مقآرنآت غير مستوية





ومش هقول جديد عن فكركـ وأسلوبكـ
*بس هشكركـ على فتح أفآق جديدهـ وممتعة* - دآيماً -* لـ تفكي**رنـآ* 






*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

اذا سمحلنا خادم البتول بالمناقشة يا توأمتى ممكن نتوسع فى الاسئلة اللى انت سألتيها 
بس انا هقولك حاجة سريعة , الشيطان لم يغويه احد , المشكلة نبعت تماما من جواه يعنى هو اصبح المنبع او المصدر 
زى بالظبط عين من المياة العذبة , هل هينفع فيه من يوم من الايام ان المصدر ده يطلع مياة مالحة ؟ مش ممكن هو معندوش غير المياة العذبة اصلا هيطلع غيرها ازاى ؟ مفيش امكانية خالص لكده جواه 
فهو خلاص الشر اصبح طبيعته وطبيعته اصبحت الشر
ده غير زى ما قولنا فى الموضوع التانى , انه بحسب الكتاب المقدس 
هو قال اصير مثل العلى , اضع كرسى فوق كواكب الله 
يعنى هو مش مجرد غلط وعصى وتمرد وبعد عن الله زى ادم 
لا , ده عنده خطة وهدف عايز يعمله , عايز يكون مثل العلى , عايز يبقا الاعلى وهو بيسعى لتحقيق الهدف ده 

وكمان الانسان هو بس المخلوق على صورة الله وفين نسمة القدير 
علشان كده هو بس اللى يمكن تجديده للحالة الاولى اللى كان مخلوق عليها قبل الفساد وقبل اغواء ابليس 
لان حالته الاولى اساسا قبل الخطية انه على صورة الله وهو الوحيد من المخلوقات المخلوق على صورة الله , والفداء بيرجعه للصورة او الحالة الاولى اللى هو كان عليها قبل السقوط


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اذا سمحلنا خادم البتول بالمناقشة يا توأمتى ممكن نتوسع فى الاسئلة اللى انت سألتيها
> بس انا هقولك حاجة سريعة , الشيطان لم يغويه احد , المشكلة نبعت تماما من جواه يعنى هو اصبح المنبع او المصدر
> زى بالظبط عين من المياة العذبة , هل هينفع فيه من يوم من الايام ان المصدر ده يطلع مياة مالحة ؟ مش ممكن هو معندوش غير المياة العذبة اصلا هيطلع غيرها ازاى ؟ مفيش امكانية خالص لكده جواه
> فهو خلاص الشر اصبح طبيعته وطبيعته اصبحت الشر
> ...


طب أنآ هرد ولو مآسمحلنآش يجى يهشنآ من هنـآ وأمرنآ لله :smile01


تمآم روزآ صعب " كآئن مآ " بل غير ممكن يصدر منه فعل منآفى لطبيعته " بمقآييسنآ وطبيعتنآ " دآ متفقة فيه معآكـِ 

لكن بطبيعة آلشيطآن إللى إحنآ نجهلهآ أصلاً هلى نقدر نحسم دآ ..؟
خصوووصاً بعد مآ قآم بنفس آلعملية بآلميللى .. لمآ إختآر آلخطية وتخطى آلله ومحآربته 
" إختآر " .. أخد " قرآر " وآلقرآر دآ إللى غير طبيعته لإنه مآكنش يمكلكـ آلخطية أصلاً
إذاً آلنظرية مش منطبقة عليه ..؟ يمكن فعلاً مآيقدرش دلوقتى يخآلف طبيعته .. بس مآعندنآش وسيلة نأكد بيهآ


نقطة تقييم خطأهـ عن نفسى مآقدرش أحسمهآ حتى على آلإنسآن مآقدرش أحسمهآ
خصوصاً لمآ نتنآقش فى حآلة آلرغبة فى آلرجوع لربنـآ وآلتوبة - ربنـآ فآئق آلمحبة وآلرحمة


بس فى آلنهآية مش عآيزة أبعد كتير عن غرض " خآدم آلبتول " من آلموضوع - زى مآ فهمته ولو غلط يآ ريت يصححلى -
إنه عآيز يقولنـآ ببسآطة طآلمآ حآلة أو موضوع مآ ، مآنقدرش نكون مُلمين بيه وخآرج مقآييسنآ : *فلآ يمكن **نقدر نحكم عليه سوآء بآلسلب أو بآلإيجآب *.







*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

توأمتى زى ماقولتلك انا مش قادرة ارد واتناقش غير لما يجى خادم البتول علشان منتضربش منه :smile02:smile02 كفاية الضرب اللى احنا بناخده من باقى المنتدى :smile02:smile02


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤال :*
> *هل تعنى بهذا أن لكل أنسان شيطان ؟*
> *أو عدة شياطين كما ذكرت ؟*​




أستاذنا *عبود*: أشكرك للقراءة وللمتابعة، حضورك شرف كبير لي أستاذي الحبيب. لا ليس لكل إنسان شيطان ـ أو أكثر ـ بمعنى أنهم "مسجلون باسمه" مرتبطون به دون سواه تحديدا. أعتقد أن بعض "الديانات" القديمة تقول بذلك، ولكنه رأي ضعيف جدا. أما الصورة العامة فهي أنهما عالمان متداخلان. تصور أن الإنسان عبارة عن جهاز "راديو" يستقبل الموجات من الهواء (*آينشتاين *نفسه كتب مقدمة لأحد الكتب التي تشرح الإنسان بهذا التشبيه تحديدا ـ هذا بالتالي ليس من الديمونولوجي فقط، لكنني أكمل معك الآن الصورة الكلية). لو أنك ضبطت المؤشر مثلا على *ذبذبة *"البرنامج العام"، *موجات *البرنامج العام بالفعل في الهواء من حولك، وفورا تسمع البرنامج العام. لو انتقلت إلى ذبذبة "إذاعة مونت كارلو"، هذه أيضا موجات في محيطك، وبالتالي يصمت البرنامج العام وتسمع صوت مونت كارلو، وهكذا. بالمثل: شياطين الغضب (أو هذه الأنماط من الطاقة) موجودة بالفعل من حولك، في كل مكان تقريبا. أنت فقط "تغضب"، فعضبك هذا هو نفسه "ضبط المؤشر" على "الذبذبة" المقصودة، وبناء عليه تستقبل فورا "موجات" الغضب من محيطك، أو "شياطينه" كما نسميها هنا. وهكذا مع كل شعور آخر. 

السؤال الأصعب في الحقيقة هو: هل هناك مكان ليس فيه شياطين؟ 

هذا السؤال صعب لأننا نعرف الآن ـ حسب فيزياء الكوانتم ـ أن المكان كالزمان كلاهما *وهم*! لابد إذن أن نحدد ماذا نعني حقا بـ"المكان"؟ أكثر من ذلك *أين عقل *الإنسان وما هي "*حدوده*"، لأن الشياطين ترتبط بهذا العقل (ضابط الذبذبات) أكثر مما ترتبط بالجغرافيا! بالتالي لا معنى حقا "للمكان"، وكما تسافر* حاملا الأحباب في قلبك*، ربما أيضا تسافر حاملا الشياطين!  هذا بالتالي سؤال صعب وطويل، ربما يكون موضوع كتابة أخرى. 


* * *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> توأمتى زى ماقولتلك انا مش قادرة ارد واتناقش غير لما يجى خادم البتول علشان منتضربش منه :smile02:smile02 كفاية الضرب اللى احنا بناخده من باقى المنتدى :smile02:smile02


ههههـ تمآم .. هو هل علينآ أهو وهيحسم بخلآصنآ  .... ولآ ضربنآ :smile01


​ 


*.،*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> هذا السؤال صعب لأننا نعرف الآن ـ حسب فيزياء الكوانتم ـ أن المكان كالزمان كلاهما *وهم*! لابد إذن أن نحدد ماذا نعني حقا بـ"المكان"؟ أكثر من ذلك *أين عقل *الإنسان وما هي "*حدوده*"، لأن الشياطين ترتبط بهذا العقل (ضابط الذبذبات) أكثر مما ترتبط بالجغرافيا! بالتالي لا معنى حقا "للمكان"، وكما تسافر* حاملا الأحباب في قلبك*، ربما أيضا تسافر حاملا الشياطين!  هذا بالتالي سؤال صعب وطويل، ربما يكون موضوع كتابة أخرى.
> 
> 
> * * *​



تعليقا على كلامك فى ال Quantum physics مفيش حاجة اسمها 
Space/time dimension 
علشان كده انا اعتقد ان عقل الانسان فعلا مش محدود بمكان معين جوه الجمجمة انما هو اكبر مما نتصورة عنه تشريحيا 
منقدرش نثبت ده 100% دلوقتى لكن جايز فى المستقبل


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> <b>يعجبني في مشاركاتك أنك عندما تتحدث  .. تُفيض  .. تُذكرني كثيراً بمقولة قداسة البابا شنودة عن المتنيح العلامة الانبا غريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمي و الدراسات اللاهوتية قال فيها ما معناه : انك عندما تسمع نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس .. تشعر بنهر من المعلومات يتدفق
> 
> أشكرك اخي الغالي واستاذي .. تعلمت وأتعلم منك .​




أستاذي الحبيب *طارق *أسعدني حضورك. بالطبع لست أراني مستحقا لتقديرك هذا، فهو يكشف فقط عن كرمك أنت أخي الكريم.  ثم أين نحن حقا من هؤلاء العمالقة، آباؤنا الميامين وشيوخنا السادات الذين *تعطر *الموضوع حين استدعيت ذكراهم؟ أما التعليم فأنا ـ لا شك ـ الذي أتعلم منك ومن الجميع هنا. صدقني ربما هذا فقط "نحاس يطن وصنج يرن"! 




REDEMPTION قال:


> <b>ولكن إسمح لي بتعليق بسيط ريثما يتاح لي الوقت للكتابة بإستفاضة (مثلك  )
> 
> موضوعك ممتع .. ولكني لا اعتقد ان لهذه الاسباب (اختلاف العوالم, او الوعي ) لايمكن فداء الشيطان ..
> 
> ...




بالطبع. حتى "*منطقيا*" ليست ضرورة. أنا فقط أقصد بهذه النقطة ألا نفكر في الشيطان هكذا بنفس البساطة كما نفكر في الإنسان، ثم بالتالي نتناول أمر خلاصة بنفس المنطق، أو بنفس الأسلوب، أو بنفس *الآليات*. على العموم أنا في انتظار المزيد منك، ويسعدني دائما أن "تكتمل" موضوعاتي بمشاركات الأحباء فأتعلم أيضا من كل إضافاتهم.


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

* 

شقشق *أحلى مفاجأة وجودك، لأن عارف إنك مشغولة حاليا.. ميرسي جدا يا قمرتنا على المشاركة الغالية دي، وعلى كل الكلام الجميل اللي كتبتيه. 



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *......................**
> الذبذبات الشعورية المقصودة هنا .. هل هى المشاعر السلبية بس ؟؟ طب ما السعادة شعور بس مش خطية .. و انت بنفسك قولت ان ثمار الروح مشاعر .. ليه فيه شيطان للغضب و شيطان للغيرة و مفيش شيطان المحبة و شيطان الفرح بما انها كلها مشاعر و اذا كان الشيطان بيستقبل الذبذبات الشعورية عامة دون تفرقة ؟؟
> 
> ( ملحوظة : عندى رد على سؤالى بس برضه رد افتراضى بس عايزة اعرف وجهة نظرك انت فى الموضوع و هبقى اقولك فى الاخر استنتاجى الشخصى كان ايه فى الجزء دة   )
> ...




*الكون كله ذبذبات*! بعد فيزياء الكوانتم النهارده خلاص عارفين وبنقول علميا وبكل ثقة *الكون كله ذبذبات*. ليس في الوجود إلا ذبذبات! 

بالتالي  نعم المشاعر الإيجابية كمان ذبذبات. لكن الموضوع أكبر بكتير من رسالة، أو  حتى كتاب كامل. عشان كده كان لازم أكون *محدد*، بالتالي اتكلمت *بس *عن  الشيطان، وحاولت *بس *أركز في الديمونولوجي.

كمان فيه نقطة هامة: هل  فيه شيطان محبة؟ أو شيطان فرح؟ طيب ليه ما نقولش "*ملاك*" أحسن؟ بالتالي هنا  لازم نحترس، لأن ـ وزي ما إنتي عارفة ـ فيه بالفعل فرع متخصص في علوم  اللاهوت اسمه علم الأنجيلولوجي (علم الملائكة)، زي ما فيه الديمونولوجي  المسيحي. يمكن لو كنا في منتدى عام أو منتدى علمي بحت كنا نقدر نكتب بتحرر  أكبر. لكن باعتبار إنه منتدى مسيحي حاولت ببساطة إني لا أدخل في موضوعات  "قد" يكون فيها تعارض، أو حتى شبهة تعارض. 

وطبعا في انتظار أسمع ردك على سؤالك. 




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * لو كانت ثمار الروح بتحجب المؤمن من ان يكون فريسة للشيطان و تجعله خارج  نطاق وعيه و عالمه .. فكيف يراه الشيطان و يطلب من الله ان يجربه مثلما  يحدث مع ابائنا القديسيين .. و مع ابونا ايوب نفسه ؟؟ على اى اساس ينجذب لهم الشيطان و يطلب محاربتهم بالرغم انهم خارج نطاق وعيه ؟ كيف يعرف بوجودهم اذا كان لا يعيهم ؟؟ *




ده  أنا بالفعل جاوبته في النهاية، لما قلت إن الشياطين أنواع، وإن الشياطين في  الكتاب المقدس لها درجة أعلى من *الذكاء والوعي*. "الجن" العربي نفسه أحد  أقسام الديمونولوجي. بالتالي افتحي "الرؤية" أكتر شوية: الوثنيين اللي  كانوا بيعبدوا الأوثان والأصنام والحيوانات والأشجار وحتى الحجارة.. ليه؟  ماكانوش بدائيين أو أغبياء كده أوي يعني.. على الأقل مش كلهم، لأن دي كانت "حضارات"  أصلا، من الهند للفراعنة للإغريق... المسألة ببساطة إنهم كانوا عارفين اللي  احنا بنتكلم فيه النهارده ده. اكتشفوا بالفعل "أنماط الطاقة" دي، تقريبا  في كل شيء، وتدريجيا اعتبروها "*آلهة*". إذن إحنا بالفعل عندنا ـ ولحد  النهارده ـ شياطين بدرجة "إله"، *تقود *آلاف البشر إن لم يكن الملايين،  ومستعدين "يموتوا" في سبيلها! 

بالتالي في العالم الروحي ده ـ وهو *أضعاف  أضعاف أضعاف العالم المادي *ـ فيه مستويات ذكاء قد تكون حتى فائقة. لذلك  لازم نحترس لما نتناول العلوم دي، ولازم ندرس بالتوازي في الكتاب المقدس،  وإلا ممكن يحصل خلل وتشوش. ده تحديدا السبب إن العلوم دي أصلا شبه محرمة،  وحتى الآن الكتب فيها نادرة. لكن أنا شخصيا اضطريت للدراسات دي نظرا  لمناقشاتي في عالم الإلحاد. ببساطة معظم الملحدين الحقيقة في منتهي  الجهل، لكن باسم "العلم" و"البرهان العلمي" ممكن تلاقي واحد فيهم بيواجهك  بإننا بنؤمن بـ"خرافات" و"خزعبلات". النهارده استراتيجيتي ببساطة هي  الربط بين 3 أضلاع: العلم (أحدث نظريات ومكتشفات) والدين (النص المقدس)  والروحيات (كعلوم قديمة ومفقودة، مش كنصوص دينية، ومش كتجارب كشفية  وإلهامية خاصة).


نورتيني وأسعدني حضورك يا دكتور. 

* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا قولتلك قبل كده مليون مرة , لا تغيب ياخادم البتول على وزن اغنية مش فاكرة منها غير اسمها " لا تغيب " :smile02
> اسلوبك متدفق جدا وفيه كم من المعلومات ممتاز , انا بتعلم منك وبحب طريقة تفكيرك
> 
> انا افتكر انك مش تقصد ان ده السبب الوحيد لعدم خلاص الشيطان بسبب اختلافه عن طبيعتنا , انما انت تقصد توضح سبب من الاسباب وهو اختلافه الكٌلى عن طبيعتنا , وانت وضحت فى كلامك ان طبيعته هى الشر , يعنى هو نفسه اصبح الشر فى ذاته , ازاى الشر هيتوب ويخلٌص ؟
> ...




سمو الأميرة: ميرسي جدا على حضورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دي. 

طبعا مش ده السبب ومش ده المقصود، زي ما كتبت لطارق. هي بس دعوة إننا لا نفكر في الشيطان على إنه راجل لكن غير منظور. الحقيقة يا روزا الموضوع ده فيه حتى "بُعد فلسفي"، بالتالي عرضه هنا غالبا ح يكون تقيل بالنسبة للمنتدى. أول درجة هي "الكابالا" نفسها، أو التصوف اليهودي! تصوري إنتي بقا لما الكابالا تكون أول درجة عشان نفهم بجد ـ بجد ـ موضوع الشيطان! 

قديسنا العظيم وشيخ شيوخنا العملاق العلامة الفذ *القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *ليه جملة بسيطة جدا، لكن فيها عالم كامل من المعاني ـ غالبا في "الرد على الأريوسيين" ـ لما كتب يقول: "*أقصد بالخير الوجود، وأقصد بالشر العدم*"! 

الجملة دي ـ على الأقل بالنسبة لي ـ هي تقريبا قمة الفهم وقمة الفلسفة وقمة الكشف! لكن إذا كانت دي القمة فين السفح؟ السفح هو العالم المادي، الحسي، اللي احنا عارفينه ده. ما بين الاتنين في عالم ممكن وصفه بالروحي (وهنا تدخل الكابالا). فوق العالم الروحي ده لسه فيه عالم تاني، ممكن تجاوزا نسميه العقلي أو الإدراكي، أو عالم الوعي، وكل عالم من دول ليه درجات ودرجات، وهكذا صعودا إلى أن نصل إلى *اللــه*!

القديس أثناسيوس لما وصل لكل ده ساوى في النهاية بين الشر وبين العدم! عشان كده إحنا دايما عندنا آراء متعددة وحتى خلافات في كل ما يخص "*البدايات*"، زي موضوع "شجرة المعرفة" و"الغواية" و"السقوط" وغيره. فالموضوع بالفعل عميق، وبالتالي أنا كل اللي باقصده إننا *بس *نتناول المسألة بفهم أكبر. العالم مش مُدرك تماما زي ما بنتصور، ولا درجات الوعي واحدة بينا وبين الشيطان، ولا طبيعته الروحية غير المنظورة مقابل مشكلة "الجسد" عند الإنسان، ولا "صورة الله ومثاله" ومعانيها... إلخ إلخ. 


ميرسي ليك يا جميل على المشاركة دي. إنتي واحدة من القليلين اللي بأقل كلمات بتعرف تطلع كتير أوي من الناس..  


* * *​

*إيمليا*.. سمو الأميرة إيمليا .. أنا لسه شايف مشاركتك حالا.. حتى لسه ما قريتش.. ميرسي لحضورك يا جميل لأنها فعلا لا تكتمل إلا بوجودك. اسمحي لي بس بالردود دي النهارده، وغدا أرجع لك إن شاء الله. وطبعا فيه كلام من روزا على نقاش بس لسه عايز أقرا ده كمان. أرجوكي اعتبريه موضوعك. طبعا أرحب بالنقاش جدا، يا ريت. ده اللي بالعكس يثري الموضوع ويفيد الجميع *وأنا أولهم*. إلى لقاء. 

* * * ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

خد وقتكـ طبعاً خآدم ، وميرسى على ذوقكـ ومحبتكـ آلمعهودين منكـ دآيمـاً :flowers:

أعتقد مشآركآتكـ آلأخيرهـ وضحتلى إن رؤيتى للموضوع كآنت فى إطآر سليم
*ومنتظرهـ تعليقكـ وكمآن تعليق روزآ *



وأشكركـ مرهـ كمآن على آلفرص إللى بتمنحهآ لينآ للتأمل وآلإثرآء دآ  





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

صح ياخادم البتول كلامك عن عدم ادراكنا لكل العالم او كل اللى حوالينا صحيح جدا 
وعلشان كده منقدرش نحكم احكام نهائية على حاجات كتيرة فى العالم المادى بتاعنا 
وانا دايما اقول مش كل اللى احنا بنشوفه هو فعلا فى الحقيقة كما يبدو 
الحواس الخمسة بتاعتنا بتدرك اشياء معينة من الكون والعالم والحياة ولكن يظل فيه اشياء كتير غير مٌدركة او هى مٌدركة مننا من غير ما نعرف او نشعر 
علشان كده الاحكام المٌطلقة بتاعت ريتشارد دوكنز مثلا على انه مفيش الله , ومفيش كذا وده ابتداع , وده ممكن تفسيره بالعلم فقط احنا مش محتاجين ما هو اعلى , هو فى الحقيقة بيبان من الشكل الخارجى انه قمة العلم , لكن فى الحقيقة لما تتعمق فى كلامه تحس انه حاصر نفسه وادراكه ووعيه وحاصر الانسان فى ماهو مادى فقط 
فهو بيحكم على الكون من خلال مايراه فقط . وديه فى نظرى نظرة قاصرة جدا , لان الانسان ككائن هو اوسع بكتير عن اللى احنا نعرفه عنه 
والكون اكبر بكتير من اللى حنا شايفينه قدامنا 

بالنسبة للكابالا فأنا أعرف عنها , اصحاب الشارات الحمراء  وفعلا لو عايز تعرف عن  الشيطان تقرا عنهم 

وكده انا وضحلى اكتر قصدك الاساسى من الموضوع انك عايز تقول ان فيه مستويات من المعرفة احنا لسه مش وصلنالها كبشر 
علشان كده منقدرش نقيس كل حاجة بنشوفها او نعرفها فى الحياة على مستوى محدودية ادراكنا فقط او معرفتنا 
ومش كل حاجة نقيسها علينا احنا بمقايسنا احنا


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

وصحيح شرحك وكلامك عن العوالم المختلفة ودرجاتها من عالم مادى حسى الى عالم روحى وصولا الى الله 
انت تقريبا كده شرحت جزء من مفهوم الكابالا على ما اتذكر منها 
صح ؟ على ما اذكر ان فكرتهم انك تخرج من دايرة " الانا " او الذات المحصورة فى العالم المادى المرئى الى ما هو اعلى من الانا فى العالم الروحى وهناك تجد السعادة ومعنى الحياة 
صح ؟ انا فاكرة صح ؟


----------



## grges monir (5 أبريل 2013)

متابع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2013)

*أولاً تسجيل أعجاب بموضوعك ...كل مرة باستفيد منك معلومات قيمة *
*بحق وحقيقى *
*ننتقل للعركة ع الهواء مباشرة*
:new6::new6::new6:​


خادم البتول قال:


> لا ليس لكل إنسان شيطان ـ أو أكثر ـ بمعنى أنهم "مسجلون باسمه" مرتبطون به دون سواه تحديدا. أعتقد أن بعض "الديانات" القديمة تقول بذلك، *ولكنه رأي ضعيف جدا.*




*لماذا هو ضعيف** ؟! ... ماهو دليلك على ضعفه ؟!!!* *وفى نفس الوقت ما هو دليلك على صحة كلامك ؟*​
*جميل التشبيه بموجات الراديو ...أنا مستوعبه ...ولكن*
*أولاً *
*عندما تحدثنى عن الأنسان سينصرف ذهنى الى بنى البشر* 
*وعندما تحدثنى عن الشيطان ذهبت به أيضاً الى تكاثره مثل الأنسان* 

*بقولك ( شياطين ) *
*الكتاب المقدس حدثنا عن تكاثر آدم وحواء ( بنى الأنسان ) *
*فأين حدثنا عن تكاثر الشيطان ؟ - أنا لا أعرف قطعاً ولهذا أسأل *​

*فى حين أن تكاثر الشيطان مُثبت فى " الديانات القديمة " على حد قولك*
*فهى تقول أن الشيطان يتكاثر بنفس معدل تكاثر الأنسان* 

*يعنى كل أنس ( يقابله ) شيطانه ( جن – قرين ) *​

*ثانياً *
*" الديانات القديمة " أيضاً ذهبت الى الحديث عن أنواع الشياطين* 
*شيطان الغضب – شيطان الغرور – الكذب - الزينة – النسيان – الجحود – التبذير والأسراف – المال – العيال – الأمانى - الفتنة - قساوة القلوب – شيطان الفحشاء – شيطان المنكر – الضلال – الفسق – الفجور ...الخ ألخ *​ 
*طبعا النصوص ( بالهبل ) لو أردت الأدلة *
*وهو نفس كلامك الذى تقوله الآن ولكن بصيغة ( علمية ) ولغة عصرنا* 
*ذبذبات – موجات راديو – أينشتين *
*فكيف يكون كلامك أنت هو المُتفرد بالصحة ؟ *
*فى حين ضعفت كلام " الآخر " ؟*​


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

*استاذ خادم البتول .. تحيتى اليك 
من كل كلامك فى هذا الموضوع ( طبعا النابع من خلفية دينية مسيحية رشيدة ) .. انت لم تجب على عنوان الموضوع " هل يمكن خلاص الشيطان " .. دعنى اتحفظ على كلمة خلاص .. 
لنفرض ان غدا يوم 6 - 4 - 2013 .. استيقظنا لنجد ان الشيطان الاعظم .. قرر ان يرجع الى احضان الرب او يسوع او الوهيم او ... الخ .. 
فجأة كدا بكرا .. اعلن الشيطان انه كفاية بعد عن الرب و ان هو نادم على غلطته  .. بليز خلى الاحتمال ده موجود و لو بنسبة 0.5 % ... 
انا .. جاكس .. اسأل الهك سؤال واحد ... هل تقبل خلاص الشيطان الاعظم .. هل يا اله المحبة تقبل محبة ( صادقة كل الصدق ) من الشيطان الاعظم .. ؟ .. ( بغض النظر عن انكم بتقولوا ان الشيطان الاعظم له من الذكاء و العلم الكثير و الكثير .. و مع ذلك قرر العصيان و التمرد .. هل فى هذا ذكاء اصلا !! .. ما علينا )
هل ينتهى العالم ... او دعنى اقول هل نهاية العالم تتوقف على مشاعر صادقة يتبعها كلمة واحدة من الشيطان الاعظم .. " انا مع يسوع " ..
طبعا بغض النظر عن علم " الديمونولوجي " .. اللى معرفش مين اللى وضعه و على اى اساس اصلا .. لكن ما علينا .. و بغض النظر عن طبيعة الانسان او الشيطان او الاله .. فالثلاثة اضلاع لمثلث قائم الزاوية ... ( قصة جديدة انا بكتبها دلوقتى ^_^ ) 

ايضا عندى تحفظ على الخلاصة اللى حضرتك كتبتها دى ...
هي أننا لا نستطيع أبدا أن نقارن من حيث المبدأ بين الشيطان والإنسان، أو أن نسأل بالتالي مثل هذا السؤال.... 

هو اه مفيش مقارنة ( لأن ابسط مقارنة و هى الوجود المادى الملموس .. ستقودك الى انه لا وجود لا للاله و لا للشيطان .. فقط الملموس هو الانسان ) .. فهى مش اسمها مقارنة .. هى اسمها انسان عقله بيفكر على حسب اللى هو شايفه و سامعه و حاسس بيه و بيتخيله .. بناء عليه بيخرج السؤال .. بس كدا 

لكن انا لا ارى انه من العدل ان ننسب كل الخير الى طرف و كل الشر الى طرف اخر .. ثم نتعجب من ان يطلب طرف الشر ان يفعل الخير .. حتى لو كان اختياره بملئ ارادته هو الشر من البداية .. اين التسامح و المحبة ..*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مفيد ومهم ويضيف لنا كثير من
المعلومات والحقائق عن عالم الشيطان الخفى عنا
الرب يباركك


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *
> هل ينتهى العالم ... او دعنى اقول هل نهاية العالم تتوقف على مشاعر صادقة يتبعها كلمة واحدة من الشيطان الاعظم .. " انا مع يسوع " ..
> *


أولاً آسفة لـ " خآدم آلبتول " لو هتدخل وأرد فى آلجزئية دى 
لكن يآ عزيزى جآكس آلتأمل دآ فيه مغآلطة رهيبة
هوضحلكـ بمثآل بسيط بعيد عن آلمسيحية
آلبشرهـ .. جلد آلإنسآن ، إكيد عآرف إنه بيتأثر جداً من آلعوآمل آلخآرجية خصوصاً آلشمس وآلإشعآعآت
فإحنآ بنضطر نحط " sun block " علشآن نحآفظ عليهآ
طيب ولو آلشمس ومصآدر آلضرردى إختفت هتكون آلبشرهـ متغذية ؟؟  لأ طبعاً .. هتفضل [ *نآقصة *] تغذية زى سوآيل آلجسم وآلبروتينآت وغيرهآ


طبق آلمثآل دآ على آلإنسآن ...
لو إفترضنآ فعلاً إن آلشيطآن قرر يعدل عن طريقه .. هل دآ هيغير من طبيعة آلإنسآن " آلنآقصة "
آلمآيلة للخطية .. إللى إحنآ بنحآول نحميهآ منه ببنآء مشآعر وأفكآر إيجآبية جوآنآ " وإللى هى ثمآر آلروح آلقدس وعلآقتنآ بآلرب لو هنكلم عن آلمسيحية "

فـ أيوهـ إستسلآمنآ للشيطآن بيدمر آلطبيعة دى أكتر لكنهآ فى حد ذآتهآ هتظل مختلة ونآقصة ..
وطريقهآ للكمآل هو إتصآلهآ من جديد بربنـآ ،إللى قبل آلسقوط كنآ كآملين على صورته

*ف**آلشيطآن مش** هو آلمتغير آلوحيد فى **معآدلة خلآص آلإنسآن* .






*.،*​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أبريل 2013)

[FONT=&quot]أخي الحبيب (خادم البتول)​..

[FONT=&quot]مما لا شك فيه أن عوالم الكائنات الروحية، تختلف حتماً عن عوالم البشر أو الكائنات الجسدانية، وأنا أتفق معك في ان قياسنا لأمر ما يتعلق بكائن روحاني بنفس آليات القياس التي نستخدمها للبشر هو أمر غير منطقي، ولا يُفضي بنتيجة صحيحة (فإن كانت البقرة من الثدييات وكل الثدييات من ذوات الدم الحار، إذاً البقرة من ذوات الدم الحار ​).

[FONT=&quot]ومما لا شك فيه أيضاً أن للشيطان (أو بالأحرى *لرئيس الملائكة* الساقط) مملكة رهيبة منظمة أعظم تنظيم، لا تعادلها في الارض مملكة في دقة تنظيمها منذ ان وجد الإنسان على الارض، ولمملكته جيش من ملايين الجنود هم كل أتباعه من الملائكة الاشرار، يوزع الاختصاصات بينهم بحسب درجاتهم وقدراتهم وطاقاتهم الهائلة، فمنهم جنود صغار، ومنهم قيادات ورئاسات متدرجة في الأمكانيات والمسئوليات، وأننا نفهم من قول السيد الرب[/FONT] "  [FONT=&quot]إذا خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز في أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ولا يجد.   ثم يقول: أرجع إلى بيتي الذي خرجت منه. فيأتي ويجده فارغا مكنوسا مزينا.  ثم يذهب ويأخذ معه *سبعة أرواح أخر أشر منه* فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله[/FONT]. " [FONT=&quot]أن هناك درجات في الشر، والقدرات[/FONT].


  [FONT=&quot]وتلك القدرات او الدرجات في الشر لا يمكن أن نصفها بذوات "الحاسة الوحيدة" – إن جاز التعبير – والتي هي مضبوطة مؤشراتها على "ذبذبة" واحدة كالغضب .. أو الغيرة .. الخ، فلا يعرف شيطان الغضب سوى الغضب، او شيطان الغيرة ليس لديه ما يستطيع به إلتقاط أية مؤشرات  أو ذبذبات سوى "الغيرة" هكذا عالمه أو طبيعته، فوإن كانت عوالم هذه الكائنات تختلف حتماً في "تكوينها" وطبيعتها عن عوالم البشر، ولكن الأصل واحد والذي ترجع إليه كل الأشياء، فالشياطين كانوا ملائكة في البدء، ثم سقطوا، وهذا يجعلنا نطرح السؤال التالي: *هل خلق الله شيطان الغضب "بحاسة وحيدة" التي هي الغضب؟ *كلا بالطبع، من الممكن ان نقول ان شيطان الغضب مثلاً، صار هكذا، لبارعته في إغضاب البشر والدفع بهم لإرتكاب جرائم وخلافه، *فالشر صفة "أخلاقية" لا "وجوديه" لاتحرم الكائن من طبيعته الاصلية، ولا تخرجه من جنس الكائنات التي ينتمي إليها .*[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]أيضاً اعتقد انه يجب ان نرتد إلى الله لنأخذ منه معرفتنا عن هذه الكائنات، ولا أقصد ما أخبرنا به الكتاب عن الشياطين، بل ما اخبرنا به الكتاب عن الله ذاته، وكيفية إدارته للأمور، وعلاقته بمخلوقاته، فالله في تعاملاته مع مخلوقاته هو هو بثباته المطلق في صفاته، وإن إختلفت طريقة مُحاسبته للكائنات بقدر ما أعطاهم من معرفة وقدرات، فإن قال الله أنني أجازي الشر بالهلاك، يكون هذا قاعدة ثابتة على كل مخلوقاته، وهذا بالفعل ما وجدناه في سقوط الشيطان، و ما وجدناه في سقوط الإنسان أيضاً، فالإنسان أخطأ وسقط في التعدي، و لذا طُرد من الجنة على أمل الخلاص، والشيطان أخطأ و سقط في التعدي أيضاً، ولذا طُرد من أمام العرش، وليس له خلاص، لأن الله يُدرك كيف هو صانعه، ويعلم أن فكر الشر تولد بداخله بذاته هو فقط دون مؤثر خارجي، ولان الله عالم بما صنع، ويعلم ان ما صنعه إذ "حسناً جداً" سواء في البشر أو في الكائنات الروحانية، فيكون قياسه للسلوك بناء على طبيعة وقدرات السالك.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]أكتفي بهذا القدر الآن[/FONT]، ولي عودة.​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أولاً آسفة لـ " خآدم آلبتول " لو هتدخل وأرد فى آلجزئية دى
> لكن يآ عزيزى جآكس آلتأمل دآ فيه مغآلطة رهيبة
> هوضحلكـ بمثآل بسيط بعيد عن آلمسيحية
> آلبشرهـ .. جلد آلإنسآن ، إكيد عآرف إنه بيتأثر جداً من آلعوآمل آلخآرجية خصوصاً آلشمس وآلإشعآعآت
> ...



*بس خلاص انا محظوظ انى لقيت الاجابة دى .. و من مين .. مين اختى العزيزة اميليا .. انتى قلتى اللى انا عايز اقوله .. 
عارف الشمس و اشعتها الـ*** انا بكره الشمس دى جدا .. بتخلى جلدى الابيض يحمر اوى .. بكرهااااااااااااااااااا 

انتى قلتى ان طبيعة الانسان ناقصة .. احلى تصفيق بجد و احلى تقييم تستاهليه اختى ايميليا .. اذن الشيطان ليس هو من سيحاسب على تصرفاتنا الحمقاء .. اذن غدا عندما يرجع الشيطان الى احضان الله .. سيبقى الانسان حرا فى تصرفاته كما هو اليوم .. اذن  وجود الشيطان فى حد ذاته ليس الهدف منه الانسان او امتحان الانسان ... تمام .. اول مرة فى حياتى حد يوافقنى على الرأى ده .. 

مش يهمنى الانسان يصلح ولا ما يصلح فى الطبيعة الناقصة .. انا هدفى او موضوعى هو محاولة توضيح ان الشيطان .. قد ظلم من الانسان كثيرا ..
الانسان هو الخير هو الشر هو الحب هو الكره هو القاتل و المقتول هو العاصى و المؤمن هو المسئول هو .... كل العالم .

شكراا .. جزيلا *


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أولاً آسفة لـ " خآدم آلبتول " لو هتدخل وأرد فى آلجزئية دى
> لكن يآ عزيزى جآكس آلتأمل دآ فيه مغآلطة رهيبة
> هوضحلكـ بمثآل بسيط بعيد عن آلمسيحية
> آلبشرهـ .. جلد آلإنسآن ، إكيد عآرف إنه بيتأثر جداً من آلعوآمل آلخآرجية خصوصاً آلشمس وآلإشعآعآت
> ...



فعلاً إيمليا .. الإنسان سقط ليس لأن الشيطان سقط! .. ولكن لأن الانسان *عرف الشر*.


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *بس خلاص انا محظوظ انى لقيت الاجابة دى .. و من مين .. مين اختى العزيزة اميليا .. انتى قلتى اللى انا عايز اقوله ..
> عارف الشمس و اشعتها الـ*** انا بكره الشمس دى جدا .. بتخلى جلدى الابيض يحمر اوى .. بكرهااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> انتى قلتى ان طبيعة الانسان ناقصة .. احلى تصفيق بجد و احلى تقييم تستاهليه اختى ايميليا .. اذن الشيطان ليس هو من سيحاسب على تصرفاتنا الحمقاء .. اذن غدا عندما يرجع الشيطان الى احضان الله .. سيبقى الانسان حرا فى تصرفاته كما هو اليوم .. اذن  وجود الشيطان فى حد ذاته ليس الهدف منه الانسان او امتحان الانسان ... تمام .. اول مرة فى حياتى حد يوافقنى على الرأى ده ..
> ...


عندكـ حق جآكس آلإنسآن بآلتأكيد مسئول عن أخآطئه وإختيآرته سوآء يستسلم للشيطآن أو لأ 
بس مفيش جزم بـ إن " *آلشيطآن هيرجع لأحضآن آلرب* " زى مآ قولنآ دى كلهآ أرآء 
لكن سوآء رجع أو لأ دآ مش هيكون نهآية آلعآلم أو سبب خلآص للإنسآن  :flowers:

​


REDEMPTION قال:


> فعلاً إيمليا .. الإنسان سقط ليس لأن الشيطان سقط! .. ولكن لأن الانسان *عرف الشر*.


بآلظبط طآرق هو دآ تلخيص كل إللى حبيت أقوله ..* آلسقوط أو آلخلآص مسئولية آلإنسآن وحدهـ * :flowers:


 



*.،*​​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> لو كانت ثمار الروح بتحجب المؤمن.............*






أولا أرجع لشقاوة لأني انتبهت لحاجة أعتقد كانت تقصدها وأنا ما فهمتهاش، وهي وجود تناقض بين إشارتي للروح القدس (من حيث أن ثمره يحجب الإنسان عن الشيطان) وبين قدرة الشيطان رغم كده على الوعي بوجوده (مثال أيوب البار). أنا جاوبت بالفعل على الجزء ده لكن جزئيا. اللي انا باتكلم عليه هو الشيطان المحدود وعيه فقط بالمشاعر (زي ما شرحتها في الرسالة أو المقال الأول نفسه). هذا الشيطان، نعم، *مستحيل *يعي وجود الإنسان (حتى لو غير بار) طالما لم يستقبل الإشارة أو الذبذبة الخاصة بوعيه. النوع ده بالتالي من الشياطين هو المقصود، وهو المحجوب تماما بـ"ثمر الروح". أما النوع الآخر، الشياطين الأكثر *وعيا وذكاء *وحتى معرفة، زي ما بيصورهم الكتاب المقدس عموما، ف دول عندهم الوعي بوجود الإنسان، صحيح، لكن رغم الوعي ده لسه سلطانهم هم كمان محدود ومرهون أيضا بثمر الروح وبعموم عمل الروح و"التجديد" و"الشركة" و"الأسرار" إلخ. بعبارة أخرى، ومن وجهة نظر "علمية" بحتة إذا جاز التعبير: سواء كان الشيطان واعي أو غير واعي بالإنسان، *يستحيل من حيث المبدأ *أن يؤثر الشيطان على الإنسان ما لم يتوجه الإنسان إليه أولا، ما لم *يضبط *عليه "التردد" أو "الذبذبة" أو "الموجة" أولا ـ سواء بقصد أو بدون قصد.


لكن فيه استثناء واحد فقط (وده تحديدا اللي بيفسر تجارب القديسين وضيقاتهم، واللي بيحصل حتى مع بعضنا بدرجات مختلفة): إنتي على سبيل المثال شخصيا: سايبة العالم كله وسايبة المنتدى والخروجات والفسح والسينما وكل شيء مبهج في الحياة وقاعدة دلوقت بـ"*تتعصري*" في الكتب والامتحانات والمذاكرة.. ليه؟ ببساطة لأنك اخترتي تكوني "طبيبة"، تشتغلي في أرفع وظيفة في التاريخ وفي العالم. بالمثل: الإنسان البار الأمين، إذا طلب بصدق الاقتراب من ربنا أكتر، إذا طلب بإخلاص إنه يوصل فعلا لمستوى ثمر الروح بكل السلام والفرح والوداعة، يعني باختصار إذا طلب مستوى "بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة" في الروحيات أو السمائيات، الإنسان ده ممكن بالعكس "يتعصر" الأول عشان يوصل للي هو أراده! يدخل النار عشان "دهب" روحه يصفى ولمعته تظهر وتنور. التفسير ـ وفق المنظور بتاعنا هنا عن "الذبذبات" أو "الترددات" ـ هو إن الإنسان ده مش بس بيغير "الموجة"، إنما الحقيقة بيغير "*مستوى الاستقبال*" كله، بيغير "*الستالايت*" نفسه، وبالتالي لازم يتعرض أولا لعملية "إعادة ترتيب" داخلية، هي "التجارب" اللي طبعا بتكون مؤلمة وأحيانا قاسية جدا، لكنها مؤقتة، وبعدها بيتولد في مستويات أخرى من "الإدراك" نقدر نقول إنه فيها "*مختلف*" بالفعل عن بقية البشر! 


عودة للنقطة الأصلية: وهو بس سؤال أخير: هل يوافق الديمونولوجي "*المسيحي*" على وجود شياطين النوع الأول، المحدودة الوعي، المدركة بحسب المشاعر الإنسانية؟ الإجابة ببساطة هي لا ونعم. "*لا*" إذا أخذنا فقط بحرفية النصوص الظاهرة، وده منهج أقل استخداما إذا استعرضنا تاريخ الديمونولوجي المسيحي. "*نعم*" إذا أخذنا بالمنهج العام ويالإسهامات المختلفة في العصور المختلفة لكثير من الآباء والعلماء، ده غير إننا كمان ممكن نأخذ بـ"*المنهج الرمزي*" عموما في شرح الكتاب، واللي النهارده للأسف قليلين يعرفوا إن المنهج ده "مدرسة الإسكندرية" هي أصلا اللي قدمته للعالم كله، على يد زعيم المنهج الرمزي *العلامة أوريجينوس.*


ميرسي يا *شقشق *على مشاركتك الغالية رغم الامتحانات.. يللا شد حيلك يا بطل كلنا بنصليلك. 


* * *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*




الكون كله ذبذبات! بعد فيزياء الكوانتم النهارده خلاص عارفين وبنقول علميا وبكل ثقة الكون كله ذبذبات. ليس في الوجود إلا ذبذبات! 

بالتالي  نعم المشاعر الإيجابية كمان ذبذبات. لكن الموضوع أكبر بكتير من رسالة، أو  حتى كتاب كامل. عشان كده كان لازم أكون محدد، بالتالي اتكلمت بس عن  الشيطان، وحاولت بس أركز في الديمونولوجي.

كمان فيه نقطة هامة: هل  فيه شيطان محبة؟ أو شيطان فرح؟ طيب ليه ما نقولش "ملاك" أحسن؟ بالتالي هنا  لازم نحترس، لأن ـ وزي ما إنتي عارفة ـ فيه بالفعل فرع متخصص في علوم  اللاهوت اسمه علم الأنجيلولوجي (علم الملائكة)، زي ما فيه الديمونولوجي  المسيحي. يمكن لو كنا في منتدى عام أو منتدى علمي بحت كنا نقدر نكتب بتحرر  أكبر. لكن باعتبار إنه منتدى مسيحي حاولت ببساطة إني لا أدخل في موضوعات  "قد" يكون فيها تعارض، أو حتى شبهة تعارض. 

وطبعا في انتظار أسمع ردك على سؤالك. 



أنقر للتوسيع...


انا مش معترضة على وجود الذبذبات .. دى حقيقة علمية مثبتة .. اعتراضى او بالاحرى تعقيبى - مش اعتراض - على نوعية الذبذبات التى يستقبلها الشيطان .. حضرتك قولت ذبذبات شعورية .. و محددتش نوع المشاعر المستقبلة دى ايه ؟؟ .. فلو كان الشيطان بيستقبل ذبذبات كل المشاعر و له نفس رد الفعل تجاه كل الذبذبات الشعورية .. كان هينجذب لذبذبات الفرح و الحب و بالتالى يؤججها كما يفعل مع الغضب ! فيزيد الانسان فرحًا و حبًا !! 

فإما هو بيستقبل ذبذبات المشاعر السلبية فقط .. أو بيستقبل كل انواع الذبذبات الشعورية و يختلف رد فعله و دة دليل على ذكاء الشيطان و انه هو كمان كيان له مشاعر و فكر خاص !! .. 

ردى على سؤالى : هل كل حاجة حوالينا بنشوفها بالعين المجردة ؟؟ هل كل الاصوات بنسمعها ؟؟ .. ثبت علميًا ان فيه موجات فوق صوتية لها ذبذبات غير مسموعة للانسان ! و فيه اشعة تحت حمراء و فوق بنفسجية لا نراها .. بسبب اختلاف الترددات .. الاذن البشرية تسمع فى نطاق معين من الترددات ما يفوقه او ينقصه لا يسمعه الانسان .. ربما تكون ذبذبات المشاعر لها نفس القانون باختلاف ترددات .. فالسعادة و الحب و الامان لها ترددات تفوق قدرات احساس الشيطان فلا يشعر بوجودها !! كل شئ وارد :fun_oops:





ده  أنا بالفعل جاوبته في النهاية، لما قلت إن الشياطين أنواع، وإن الشياطين في  الكتاب المقدس لها درجة أعلى من الذكاء والوعي. "الجن" العربي نفسه أحد  أقسام الديمونولوجي. بالتالي افتحي "الرؤية" أكتر شوية: الوثنيين اللي  كانوا بيعبدوا الأوثان والأصنام والحيوانات والأشجار وحتى الحجارة.. ليه؟  ماكانوش بدائيين أو أغبياء كده أوي يعني.. على الأقل مش كلهم، لأن دي كانت "حضارات"  أصلا، من الهند للفراعنة للإغريق... المسألة ببساطة إنهم كانوا عارفين اللي  احنا بنتكلم فيه النهارده ده. اكتشفوا بالفعل "أنماط الطاقة" دي، تقريبا  في كل شيء، وتدريجيا اعتبروها "آلهة". إذن إحنا بالفعل عندنا ـ ولحد  النهارده ـ شياطين بدرجة "إله"، تقود آلاف البشر إن لم يكن الملايين،  ومستعدين "يموتوا" في سبيلها! 

بالتالي في العالم الروحي ده ـ وهو أضعاف  أضعاف أضعاف العالم المادي ـ فيه مستويات ذكاء قد تكون حتى فائقة. لذلك  لازم نحترس لما نتناول العلوم دي، ولازم ندرس بالتوازي في الكتاب المقدس،  وإلا ممكن يحصل خلل وتشوش. ده تحديدا السبب إن العلوم دي أصلا شبه محرمة،  وحتى الآن الكتب فيها نادرة. لكن أنا شخصيا اضطريت للدراسات دي نظرا  لمناقشاتي في عالم الإلحاد. ببساطة معظم الملحدين الحقيقة في منتهي  الجهل، لكن باسم "العلم" و"البرهان العلمي" ممكن تلاقي واحد فيهم بيواجهك  بإننا بنؤمن بـ"خرافات" و"خزعبلات". النهارده استراتيجيتي ببساطة هي  الربط بين 3 أضلاع: العلم (أحدث نظريات ومكتشفات) والدين (النص المقدس)  والروحيات (كعلوم قديمة ومفقودة، مش كنصوص دينية، ومش كتجارب كشفية  وإلهامية خاصة).


أنقر للتوسيع...


تدرج الذكاء و الوعى يا استاذى بينحصر فيما نستقبله  .. حضرتك انسان مثقف و ذكى تقدر تقولى مدى وعيك بما يجول فى خاطرى حالاً ؟؟  بلاش خاطرى انا .. ما يجول بخاطر اقرب انسان قاعد فى محيطك دلوقتى ؟؟ هل عدم وعيك به معناه قلة نسبة ذكائك ؟؟ ببساطة الفكر الداخلى ذبذباته لا يستطيع انسان استقبالها .. و بالتالى لا نعيها ولا نعرفها و دة لا يتدخل نهائى فى مدى ذكائنا او وعينا .. دة كان قصدى .. 

و حضرتك قولت نصًا :



وكأن المؤمن يمتلئ ـ عبر مشاعره ـ بنعمة تحجب عنه بالفعل أن يكون فريسة الشيطان، أو حتى في نطاق "وعيه" و"عالمه"!

أنقر للتوسيع...


مادام خارج نطاق وعيه و عالمه .. فمستحيل تطبيق مستوى ذكائه على ما لا يعيه ! يبقى اكيد فيه حلقة مفقودة  

*


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أنآ كنت مكتفية بآلمشآهدة لإن مآكنش فيه تعليق عندى على آلموضوع غير " *شآبو**ه* "
> بس بعد آلمشآركآت آلمميزهـ دى شيطآن آلرغى لعب بعقلى طبعاً ^^
> ...




وأنا يا إيمليا بكل إخلاص أحب أولا أوجه شكري لشيطان الرغي بتاعك. 





إيمليــآ قال:


> فيه حآجآت صعب نختلف عليهآ فى آلموضوع زى إن سيكولوجية ووعى آلإنسآن تختلف تمـآماً عن مآ يملكه آلشيطآن
> ليه ..؟ وضحتهآ بإجآدهـ خآدم ، سوآء إتفقنآ أو لأ على كل آلتفآصيل بس بنتفق فى آلعموم إنهم مختلفين ،
> وكمآن لإن إختلآفهم يتضح ببسآطة فى فرق أدوآر ونظرة آلله ليهم فى آلحيآهـ
> 
> ...




شوفي يا سمو الأميرة أنا الحقيقة باتحاشى بس تكرار الكلام لو كان بالفعل أي حد من الأحباء هنا كتبه. موضوع "*خلاص الشيطان*" ليه بالفعل إجابة، بل إجابات، وبالفعل الإجابات دي موجودة حاليا في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة، ده غير مشاركاتك الرائعة هنا إنتي وروز، وكمان غير اللي لسه طارق ـ وغيره ـ ممكن يسعدنا بكتابته. لكن كل ده في النهاية، بالنسبة لضعفي، هو اللي ممكن نحطه عموما تحت عنوان عريض هو "*الإجابات المسيحية الرسمية*". لسوء الحظ، أو لحسن الحظ، مش دي المساحة اللي أنا باتحرك فيها من البداية، ولذلك نشرت المقال هنا، وليس كـ"إجابة" على السؤال في "قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة".


مشكلتي مع "الشيطان" إني عموما أقرب للأفكار "*غير *الرسمية". لكن هنا لازم نقف: هي ليه أصلا غير رسمية؟ ببساطة لأنها "عميقة" ويمكن حتى "مُعثرة" لمعظم الناس. لكنها ـ من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ـ هي الصواب، وإلا ما كنتش آمنت شخصيا بيها، ده طبعا غير إنها مدعومة برأي علامة بحجم *أوريجينوس *وقديس بحجم *غريغوريس النيسي *(ده غير دفاعات القديس العملاق *ديديموس الضرير *لما دافع عن أوريجينوس ضد القديس جيروم وغيره). يعني هي من البداية أفكار أثارت خلاف بالفعل، لكن زي ديديموس الضرير نفسه ما قال ساعتها: إن اللي بيهاجموا أوريجينوس هم بساطة مش فاهمينه! 


إنما باختصار وتبسيط شديد جدا نقدر ناخد فكرة: هل الشيطان ده "*ذات*"، "*شخص*"، مشخصن، مفرد، وللا بالأحرى "*قوة*" أو "*أثر*" في العالم؟ الحقيقة إنه الاتنين مع بعض! زي ربنا: هو الإله "*الشخصي*" اللي بنؤمن بفداؤه لكل إنسان على المستوى *الفردي *البحت، وهو أيضا الإله الكلي الأبدي *المطلق *في الوجود. كذلك الشيطان: شخص مفرد، وقوة مجردة. المشكلة هنا إن العلامة أوريجينوس والقديس غريغوريوس وغيرهم ـ من فرط عمقهم وعبقريتهم ـ ببساطة فصلوا بين الاتنين دول: بين الشيطان *كشخص*، كملاك (لوسيفر) وبين الشيطان *كقوة شر وسلطان موت*.. (ومن هنا "شاع" إن أوريجينوس وغريغوريوس بيبشروا بـ"خلاص الشيطان"، وطبعا كان فهم ساذج وخاطئ).


*المشكلة التانية *هي *الشر *نفسه، أو الموت، والمشكلة دي فلسفية. إمبارح لما كتبت جملة القديس *أثناسيوس *الرسولي: "*أقصد بالخير الوجود، وأقصد بالشر العدم*"، الجملة دي ببساطة وراها نتيجة صعب جدا على العقل يفهمها: إذا قلنا الشر موجود، إذن كأننا بنقول "العدم" "موجود"، لأن الشر هو العدم، ودي طبعا استحالة منطقية. وإذا فلنا الشر غير موجود، أومال إيه حكاية الشيطان دي بقا كلها أصلا؟ 


المشكلتين دول باختصار هم يا صديقتي الجميلة سبب *كل *الخلافات اللي بتواجهنا، مش بس في موضوع الشيطان إنما يمكن في كل مواضيعنا الخلافية، أو اللي عموما بنلاقيها غامضة إلى حد ما في الكتاب، زي موضوع "*شجرة المعرفة*" على سبيل المثال. كل القضايا دي ليها حلول، وحلول عبقرية كمان، لكنها بس عميقة شوية وعايزة جهد، وده نفسه بالنسبة لي كان دليل صدق الكتاب. إنما لما في النهاية أخيرا كتبت اخترت زاوية مختلفة تماما للموضوع، وابتعدت عن النوعين الاتنين من الإجابات: الرسمية وغير الرسمية. 


* * *​ 
أما رأيك ـ فكرة *الساعي والمانح *ـ فتعليقي شخصيا عليه إنه مدخل *جميل *لتناول المشكلة، على الأقل داخل الإطار الرسمي للتناول. فعلا عدم "سعي" الشيطان، بل بالعكس عناده وكبرياؤه المستمر، ده يمكن أهم دليل على حتمية هلاكه. "*أنيقة*" دايما يا إيمليا، في أفكارك كما في ألوانك . نورتيني يا قمر، وسامحيني إذا كان أي جزء في الرسالة دي سبب لك أي صداع أو حسيتي معاه بـ"تنميل" في مخك.. دي أعراض طبيعية جدا. :smile01


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وصحيح شرحك وكلامك عن العوالم المختلفة ودرجاتها من عالم مادى حسى الى عالم روحى وصولا الى الله
> انت تقريبا كده شرحت جزء من مفهوم الكابالا على ما اتذكر منها
> صح ؟ على ما اذكر ان فكرتهم انك تخرج من دايرة " الانا " او الذات المحصورة فى العالم المادى المرئى الى ما هو اعلى من الانا فى العالم الروحى وهناك تجد السعادة ومعنى الحياة
> صح ؟ انا فاكرة صح ؟




صح، لكن دي مجرد "*مقدمة*" . وده طبيعي يا روز لأن الكابالا هي "*درة التاج*" عند اليهود وبالتالي من العلوم *السرية *أو شبه السرية (ده غير إن دراستها أصلا صعبة وطويلة). بالتالي فيه نوعين من الكابالا: *الأول *هو اللي احنا بنسمع عنه ده، واللي ممكن حتى ناخد فيه كورسات على الإنترنت. والنوع ده كان "موضة" بين الشباب خاصة بالخارج من كام سنة، ويمكن لحد دلوقت. وزي ما انتي قلتي، ممكن بالفعل يعلم مبادئ قوية وجميلة وبالفعل يحقق درجة من درجات السلام والإشباع الروحي.. أو النفسي. 


أما النوع *التاني *ف ده حاجة تانية مختلفة شوية . هنا بنتكلم في كتب صفرا قديييييمة، مجلدات بالألف صفحة، وأحبار ربيين عددهم أصلا محدود في العالم، أصغر واحد فيهم عنده 70 سنة! وهنا الكابالا مش بس هدفها "ترتاحي نفسيا"، إنما تفهمي الوجود كله وتقربي تدريجيا من "*مصدره*"، وطبعا تتعلمي في الطريق مجموعة أسراره وألغازه وقوانينه الخفية. لكن عموما الهدف الأول هو الكشف عن "الطبيعة الإلهية للعالم"، والوصول إلى "مصدر" الوجود، أو "عين صوف": المطلق غير القابل للمعرفة، أو باختصار "الله"، وما تنسيش إنه الكابالا بالأساس منهج "مستيكي" أو تصوفي. 




Desert Rose قال:


> ...................
> علشان كده الاحكام المٌطلقة بتاعت ريتشارد دوكنز مثلا على انه مفيش الله , ومفيش كذا وده ابتداع , وده ممكن تفسيره بالعلم فقط احنا مش محتاجين ما هو اعلى , هو فى الحقيقة بيبان من الشكل الخارجى انه قمة العلم , لكن فى الحقيقة لما تتعمق فى كلامه تحس انه حاصر نفسه وادراكه ووعيه وحاصر الانسان فى ماهو مادى فقط
> فهو بيحكم على الكون من خلال مايراه فقط . وديه فى نظرى نظرة قاصرة جدا , لان الانسان ككائن هو اوسع بكتير عن اللى احنا نعرفه عنه
> والكون اكبر بكتير من اللى حنا شايفينه قدامنا
> ...




شوفي  يا ست البنات: ريتشارد داوكنز ده نجم سينمائي.. حد شكله جذاب وأنيق وعينيه  كها ذكاء وطلته كلها ثقة.. بالتالي إذا خدنا بالضبط نفس كلام داوكنز ده  وحطيناه على لسان واحد أقرع وقصير وبكرش وعنده مثلا 70 سنة: على الأقل نصف  المعجبين والمعجبات "الملحدين" دول ح *يختفوا *في لحظة (رغم إنه بالحرف نفس الكلام)!  

بالتالي داوكنز جزء كبير منه "دعاية" و"إعلان" و"تسويق" لصالح  تيار محدد وصناعة عالمية. داوكنز هو *"المتحدث الرسمي" الجميل لترويج فكرة  قبيحة جدا!* والفكرة نفسها ـ الإلحاد ـ قامت وانتشرت وازدهرت مش عشان هي  نفسها ليها في ذاتها أي قيمة، إنما عشان القائمين على الفكرة المضادة ـ  الإيمان ـ وصل أغلبهم بكل أسف لقاع الجهل والتراجع والتخلف!


عدا ذلك  أوافق طبعا على رؤيتك. الملحد "ضحية" في الحقيقة. الملحد "مأساة" كاملة  الأوصاف، وأنا شخصيا أشعر أولا بالشفقة تجاههم. الملحد بيقول على المؤمن  إنه بيعيش في "*جنة العبيط*"، إنه بيتناول "*مخدرات الإيمان*"، وبالتالي فهو  نفسه واعي بمأساته وألمه وعدمية حياته وعبثيتها ولا جدواها. لكنه بيفضل  "*العذاب مع الوعي*" عن "*السلام الكاذب مع القطيع*"! طيب إيه رأيك بقا يا فكيك  لو طلع ـ كمان فوق العذاب ده ـ إنك انت اللي حمار حصاوي؟!


* * *​
في الختام ـ صيقتي روز ـ أشكر سموك مرة تانية على الأفكار والمشاركات "الثرية" جدا. كمان في انتظار موضوعك الموعود. 


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولاً تسجيل أعجاب بموضوعك ...كل مرة باستفيد منك معلومات قيمة *
> *بحق وحقيقى *
> *ننتقل للعركة ع الهواء مباشرة*
> :new6::new6::new6:​




*يا أهلا بالمعارك. *​ 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لماذا هو ضعيف** ؟! ... ماهو دليلك على ضعفه ؟!!!* ​*وفى نفس الوقت ما هو دليلك على صحة كلامك ؟*​




دليل الضعف هو مدي "*تواتر*" الفكرة في الكتابات والدراسات والرؤي المختلفة. وهو ده نفسه دليل القوة: إنك تلاقي نفس المعلومة بتتكرر تقريبا في كل المصادر، *من فجر التاريخ* لحد النهارده، ومن *فروع مختلفة في المعرفة* من أول حكمة البوذيين لعلوم الصينيين للكابالا عند اليهود للوجود عند الصوفية للفلسفة عند سبينوزا وبرجسون للسحر عند أجريبا وبارسيلسوس لفيزياء الكوانتم عند ماكس بلانك وديفيد بوهم (ده طبعا غير "الكنز" اللي اسمه الكتاب المقدس، وحتى بعض النصوص من القرآن/التلمود/الفيدا/الزند....) لما تلاقي فكرة واحدة بـ"*تتواتر*" بمعنى الكلمة عند كل دول، أحيانا بأسماء مختلفة طبعا، ساعتها نعم، بعتبر ده طبعا دليل قوة.




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بقولك ( شياطين ) *
> *الكتاب المقدس حدثنا عن تكاثر آدم وحواء ( بنى الأنسان ) *
> *فأين حدثنا عن تكاثر الشيطان ؟ - أنا لا أعرف قطعاً ولهذا أسأل *​




لا يا أستاذنا *مفيش *تكاثر للشياطين في المسيحية أو الكتاب المقدس أبدا، ومفيش جنس أصلا. ده الحقيقة كان رأي وحيد لقديس وحيد بين الآباء الأوائل، ورغم إنه قديس عظيم لكنه رأي شاذ والاتفاق عموما هو إن الشياطين في المسيحية ـ وهي في الأصل ملائكة ـ ليس لها جنس ولا تتناسل. 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى كل أنس ( يقابله ) شيطانه ( جن – قرين ) *




فهمت دلوقت بس قصدك إيه لما سألت في الأول، إنت كنت تقصد القرين. أعرف إن "القرين" و"العُمار" دول في السحر العربي، لكن هل الاعتقاد بوجود القرين موجود في الإسلام؟ طبعا مش ده اللي أنا كنت أقصده (ولا عمري بالمناسبة أوصف الإسلام كـ"ديانة قديمة" ـ المسيحية الحقيقة أقدم ). على أي حال خارج السحر العربي، أو "باب الجن" عموما في الديمونولوجي العام، مقدرش أوافق على موضوع القرين. لكن هنا الحقيقة يابودي فيه نقطة عويصة شوية، وحاتكلم معاك فيها لأنها في غاية الأهمية، ودي تتعلق بموضوع "الأرواح" عموما مش بس القرين. هات بقا قهوتك وركز معايا أوي في اللي جاي ده: *لو إنت في ثقافة بيؤمن فيها مجموع البشر بوجود قرين لكل إنسان، إذن داخل الثقافة دي بيكون فيه قرين موجود بالفعل لكل إنسان*. بعبارة تانية، وده بالمناسبة قانون: *أنماط الطاقة اللي بتحركها العقول ـ خاصة لما تكون جماعة كبيرة من العقول ـ ممكن بالفعل تسبب آثار تثبت ما تؤمن به هذه العقول*. أقرا لو سمحت العبارة دي تاني. 


*مثال*: زمان في القرى المصرية كان فيه شخصية خرافية إسمها "*النداهة*"، بليل تنده على الأطفال وتخطفهم تحت البحر، وهي موجودة عادة جنب المسطحات المائية، اسمها "نداهة" لأنها كانت بتنده بصوت "ساحر" يجذب أي حد ليها، حتى الكبار أحيانا مش بس الأطفال. طبعا القصة دي واضح إنها خرافية!

لكن رغم كده قرى بالكامل كانت مؤمنة بوجود النداهة، وفيه ناس ـ بالذات السيدات العجائز ـ *أقسموا *إنهم شافوها أو على الأقل لمحوها (نادرا ما كان حد يرى النداهة). أكتر من كده: القرى دي كان فيهاالأطفال *بالفعل بتختفي*، وغالبا ما يظهروش تاني ـ أو يلاقوا جثثهم عايمة على سطح المياه بعد كام يوم. 

الموضوع ده زمان لما كان يحصل (وفي معظم الحالات لحد النهارده) العلم عموما كان يرفض الحالة برمتها، ولما تتجمع شهادات كتير عليها يعتبرها ببساطة "هلوسة جماعية". لكن النهارده العلم بدأ ينتبه لنظريات جديدة تماما وبدأ يدرس الظواهر دي بعين جديدة تماما ـ وثورية تماما! الدراسات والتجارب المعملية النهاردة بتقول إن الناس اللي زي دي كان عندهم *بالفعل *نداهة بتخطف العيال! ليه؟ لأن *الإيمان *الجماعي عندهم بوجودها خلق *آثارها* بالفعل في واقعهم. والكلام ده بيقوله من نهاية التسعينات بروفيسير جامعة بحجم دكتور *دين رادين *على سبيل المثال! 

لذلك لما دخلت الكهربا للريف وبدأ ينور وبدأ تدريجيا الاعتقاد بوجود النداهة يختفي، *بالتوازي *اختفت تدريجيا النداهة نفسها واختفت آثارها وانتهت واحدة من أشهر الأساطير المصرية!


*فبالمثل*: إذا كان *القرين *هو محل *إيمان *السحرة في ثقافة معينة، إذن القرين "*حقيقة*" بالنسبة لهم ـ حقيقة لدرجة إنهم ممكن يثبتوها ـ لكنها تفضل *وهم *وخرافة لأي حد تاني في ثقافة أخرى ـ حتى لو كان هو كمان ساحر ـ ما دامت الثقافة دي *لا تؤمن *بوجود قرين. (وده نفسه يفسر ليه "الجن" مالي بلاد مثلا زي السعودية واليمن ومصر، ويمكن حتى أحيانا فيه أدلة ملموسة على وجوده، بينما مالوش أثر في مدن زي طزكيو أو باريس أو برلين)!


طيب في النهاية يعني فيه جن وللا مفيش جن؟ 
الإجابة: *فيه ومفيش *في نفس الوقت!!!


إذن إيه *الحد الفاصل *في حياتنا بين *الحقيقة *و*الوهم*، أو بين *الحقيقة والخيال*؟ 
الإجابة: ببساطة مفيش حد يعرف إجابة هذا السؤال. *نقطة*.  


* * *​
الجزء التاني من كلامك الحقيقة ما فهمتوش. عايز تقول إيه؟ شكلك بتتكلم عن الإسلام طبعا، لكن ـ زي ما قلت ـ مش ده المقصود لما أقول "ديانات قديمة". الإسلام بالعكس من *مصادري*، لأن دي معرفة واحدة ومتداولة عبر التاريخ كله، ثم إن العرب تحديدا من أقوى اللي اشتغلوا في الفلك، وفي السحر، وحتى في الخيمياء، إضافة إلى إنهم كانوا وثنيين، وبالتالي أي دراسات من النوع ده لازم تمر عليهم. 


أشكرك يا بودي على تسجيل الإعجاب ده يشرفني جدا أستاذنا الحبيب. 


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

* * *

شكرا لجميع الأحباء على التقييمات الغالية، وشكرا لجرجس على المتابعة.. سامحوني كتبت كتير النهاردة، لكن ح ترتاحوا لحد بكرة. والموضوع طبعا مفتوح لأي مناقشات داخلية. بالعكس أتمنى الإضافة من الجميع. اعتبروها حلقة نقاش مفتوحة أكتر منها موضوع شخصي. أشكر محبتكم وإلى أن نلتقي. 

* * * 

دلوقت بس شفت من أول رسالة جاكس.. جاكس، حبيب، إيمي، طارق.. (كما شقاوة شايفها حالا وأنا أونلاين.. يابنت روحي ذاكري ): أشكر الجميع وإن لم أقرأ بعد، وإن شاء الله أرجع للإجابة *الليلة*، ولو في ردود سريعة. 

فقط جاكس ع الطاير: أولا إنت مؤلف قصص رائع يا جاكس، أحيي موهبتك الجميلة . ثانيا شرفتني مشاركتك وأسعدتني، وقرأت منها بالفعل بعض السطور وعايز بس أقولك حلمك عليّ شوية.. واحدة واحدة.. ياواش ياواش.. براحة يا أستاذ براحة .. على أي حال أنا جاوبت السؤال جزئيا في رسالتي اليوم لإيمليا، اقراها بليز. والمزيد إن شاء الله لاحقا.  كمان طارق: لسه عايز أقرا بهدوء لكن الإجابة المختصرة بالفعل في الفقرة الأخيرة من رسالتي الأخيرة لشقاوة. والمزيد إن شاء الله ليلا. سلام ونعمة. 


* * *
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *يا أهلا بالمعارك. *​





خادم البتول قال:


> دليل الضعف هو مدي "*تواتر*" الفكرة في الكتابات والدراسات والرؤي المختلفة. وهو ده نفسه دليل القوة: إنك تلاقي نفس المعلومة بتتكرر تقريبا في كل المصادر، *من فجر التاريخ* لحد النهارده، ومن *فروع مختلفة في المعرفة* من أول حكمة البوذيين لعلوم الصينيين للكابالا عند اليهود للوجود عند الصوفية للفلسفة عند سبينوزا وبرجسون للسحر عند أجريبا وبارسيلسوس لفيزياء الكوانتم عند ماكس بلانك وديفيد بوهم (ده طبعا غير "الكنز" اللي اسمه الكتاب المقدس، وحتى بعض النصوص من القرآن/التلمود/الفيدا/الزند....) لما تلاقي فكرة واحدة بـ"*تتواتر*" بمعنى الكلمة عند كل دول، أحيانا بأسماء مختلفة طبعا، ساعتها نعم، بعتبر ده طبعا دليل قوة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلش  استاذنا بس لفت إنتباهي تعليقك على موضوع "القرين" .. ولي تساؤل : أليس من  الممكن - في مثال "النداهة" - مثلاً أن تكون هذه "النداهة" روح شرير،  شيطان؟! وإستغل هذا الشيطان هلوسات هؤلاء البسطاء و قام بعمل "تأثير" واقعي  ملموس في حياتهم ليؤكد الخرافة؟!ولو اسقطنا الأمر على موضوع "القرين" في  الثقافات أو العقائد التي تؤمن بوجوده، أليس من الممكن ان "خلق" أو "وجود"  هذا القرين "بالفعل" سببه عمل "شيطاني" وأنه لا يوجد قرين ولا يحزنون؟ وان  الامر برمته مجرد خدعه رسخها الشيطان في نفوس أصحاب هذه الثقافات أو  العقائد، وجعل لها براهين حسية ملموسة ؟


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> معلش  استاذنا بس لفت إنتباهي تعليقك على موضوع "القرين" .. ولي تساؤل : أليس من  الممكن - في مثال "النداهة" - مثلاً أن تكون هذه "النداهة" روح شرير،  شيطان؟! وإستغل هذا الشيطان هلوسات هؤلاء البسطاء و قام بعمل "تأثير" واقعي  ملموس في حياتهم ليؤكد الخرافة؟!ولو اسقطنا الأمر على موضوع "القرين" في  الثقافات أو العقائد التي تؤمن بوجوده، أليس من الممكن ان "خلق" أو "وجود"  هذا القرين "بالفعل" سببه عمل "شيطاني" وأنه لا يوجد قرين ولا يحزنون؟ وان  الامر برمته مجرد خدعه رسخها الشيطان في نفوس أصحاب هذه الثقافات أو  العقائد، وجعل لها براهين حسية ملموسة ؟​





طيب أنا لسه موجود، والسؤال ده إجابته سهلة: "*بحسب إيمانك يكون لك*". اللي انت كتبته ده نفسه مظبوط، صحيح، حقيقي، لأنك "*مؤمن*" بيه. راجع بس *مجموع *اللي قاله السيد المسيح عن "الإيمان" وأثره وقوته. ثانيا: لما نقول "خلق" ده مش معناه أبدا إن الإنسان "بذاته" بيخلق أي شيء... أبدا.. سواء فردي أو جماعي، ولو كانوا مليون. كل خليقة الكون من البداية للنهاية لها خالق واحد. لكن ده بيقودنا بالضرورة لثالثا: ما هو الإنسان حقا؟ لكن طبعا السؤال ده مقدرش حاليا أجاوب عليه. 

في النهاية أخي الحبيب دي مجرد أفكار، موجودة بالفعل في كتب ومراجع وأبحاث. بالتالي اعتبرني مجرد مترجم لموضوع جديد بس شوية في ثقافتنا، لكن عايز أقولك إن المسألة وصلت في الغرب لدرجة إننا بالفعل في المعمل، بيتعمل علينا وعلى غيرنا من سنين تجارب جماعية منشورة ـ ده غير طبعا التجارب السرية ـ واحنا بس اللي لسه مش عارفين. 


على أي حال أنا يمكن بس تعمقت في الكلام أكتر مما يجب. أعتذر أخي الحبيب. ح آخد بالي حاضر. 


* * *​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> وأنا يا إيمليا بكل إخلاص أحب أولا أوجه شكري لشيطان الرغي بتاعك.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أشكركـ أستآذى آلجميل إنكـ إستوعبت مشكلة أنآ حطيت نفسى فيهآ شخصياً :fun_lol:

فعلاً أنآ أسهبت فى شرح نقطة كآنت مدخل لقصدى لدرجة إنهآ غطت عليه 
يمكن علشآن كدآ رديت هنآ مش فى موضوع آلأسئلة آلمسيحية لإنه كآن هيبقى مجموعة من آلـ " *لو لوهـ* " ^^ .. إللى لآ تتفق مع طبيعة آلإجآبآت آلمنتظرة هنآكـ 

ففكرة إحتمآلية سعى آلشيطآن للخلآص من عدمه ،  فعلاً كآنت لتوضيح إن حتى بآلإجآبآت آلرسمية هنوآجه مأزق .. مش لإنهآ هتعجز عن تدآركه " حآشآ "
بس آلسؤآل فى حد ذآته بعتبرهـ من آلأسئلة آلرمآدية .. مفيهآش أبيض وأسود وبآلتآلى خلآفية زى مآ إنت وضحت
بس هى فعلاً بتخآطب عمق وجآنب فكرى بشكل أكبر قد يعتبرهـ آلبعض هرطقة وقد يعتبرهـ آخرين هو نفسه سبب لعثرهـ وتشككـ إن لم يتم فهمه
لكنه فى آلنهآية بيكون مصدر لبحث عميق وفلسفة يرتوى منهآ متذوقيهآ 
*


**د**لوقتى بقى عندى سؤآليـن* .. آلأول مأخوذ من كلآمكـ ،
" إيه حكآية آلشيطآن دى بقآ كلهآ أصلاً ..؟ " ... أوضح وأفصح ، أصل مش فهمت قصدكـ منهآ بربطهآ بآلشر وفلسفته فى آلموضوع 


ثآنيـاً بشآركـ طآرق فى سؤآله أو بحطله جآنب تآنى .. هو آلنآس نفسهم بدأوآ يقعوآ تحت تأثر آلخرآفآت دى فأصبحوآ طوع ليهآ سوآء بآلتصديق أو حتى بآلفعل من خطف وقتل " أفعآل تؤكد آلخرآفة "
ولآ قصدت إن دى أفعآل شيطآنية كآنت مردود لإيمآنهم بقدرة آلشيطآن " آلندآهة " عليهم ..؟
( ملحوظة : ممكن مآتعلق على آلسؤآل دآ لو دخل فى عمق مش حآبب تتوسع فيه :) )



شوفت آخرة شيطآن آلرغى  ... بجد أنآ إللى أتمنى مآكونش صدعتكـ
أمآ عن آلتنميل مآتقلقش هو موجود لوحدهـ :smile01


*أشكركـ جداً *



 



*.،*​​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2013)

سأوجز ردي  بعدة  كلمات فقط على اساس اني كنت واحداً ممن اشتغلوا بعلم الروح   بين سن ال 15 و 20  اي تحضير الارواح
وللعلم فقط: قبل هذا التاريخ كنت لا انام الا والانجيل على صدري

طبعاً تركت هذا العلم   في سن ال20 بعد ان علمت والدتي من جراء مصيبة حصلت لي وبأعجوبة نجوت منها... استعانت بكاهن الرعية  الذي بدوره ارسلني الى دير بعيد عن السكن لا طريق سيارة تصل اليه انما مشياً على الاقدام..هناك حيث يعيش راهب حبيس مع عدة رهبان عجز كلٌ   في صومعته  الواقعة  وسط الدير  .............

لن ادخل في الموضوع الفلسفي انما فقط لأعطي بعض من الخبرة التي اكتسبتها خلال ذاك الذي يسمونه عمل  ..

والمناظر التي رأيتها  وما زالت مطبوعة بذاكرتي لليوم
ما اردت قوله...
الشيطان ليس بواحد انما 
هناك ملايين الملايين من الشياطين   
 على ذكر كلمة (المناظر)..
نعم اذ اني اول الامر كنت فتى بسن ال 14 عندما اقترح احدهم عليا ان اجلس تحت المندل ولم اكن اعرف ما يقول او ما هو المندل لكنني نفذت ما طلبه مني ...
 رأيت الملايين منهم اثناء النوم  تحت المندل ومن هناك.. ابتدأت تلك الرحلة رحلة تعليمي  التي دامت 5 سنوات وصلت من خلاها الى مرحلة متقدمة واشكر الرب اني تعافيت بعد ذالك التاريخ  لاحقا سأذكر كيف ...

وكما الجيش يتدرج اعضاؤه  برتب :
اي قائد الجيش  وعماد وعميد ..عقيد.. رائد..نقيب..ملازم اول..ملازم  الى اخره هكذا الشيطان 

طبعاً لن اذكر التعاويذ التي يطلقها المقبل على هذا التحضير لكن  سأذكر
بأنه  يطلب من   شيطان معين ذو رتبة معينة  وبذكر الاسم اي ذكر اسم ذاك  الشيطان الذي يكلمه   وبتوضيح اكثر ا يناديه  بأسمه  (مع التقدم في هذا العلم يصبح هناك معرفة حميمة بينهم)
ثم يطلب منه  ان يرسل احد معاوينيه من الارهاط  ليلبي طلبه مع ذكر نوع الطلب ليرسل له  الشيطان المناسب لذاك العمل ..


 نصلي الى الرب ان يكون معنا دوماً لمقاومة هذا الشرير 
لانه كما قال. بدونه لا نستطيع شيئاً..

اخيراً هناك البخور عنصر مهم في تحضيرهم له 
وبنفس الوقت البخور يستعمل بالقداديس
 ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب أنا لسه موجود، والسؤال ده إجابته سهلة: "*بحسب إيمانك يكون لك*". اللي انت كتبته ده نفسه مظبوط، صحيح، حقيقي، لأنك "*مؤمن*" بيه. راجع بس *مجموع *اللي قاله السيد المسيح عن "الإيمان" وأثره وقوته. ثانيا: لما نقول "خلق" ده مش معناه أبدا إن الإنسان "بذاته" بيخلق أي شيء... أبدا.. سواء فردي أو جماعي، ولو كانوا مليون. كل خليقة الكون من البداية للنهاية لها خالق واحد. لكن ده بيقودنا بالضرورة لثالثا: ما هو الإنسان حقا؟ لكن طبعا السؤال ده مقدرش حاليا أجاوب عليه.
> 
> في النهاية أخي الحبيب دي مجرد أفكار، موجودة بالفعل في كتب ومراجع وأبحاث. بالتالي اعتبرني مجرد مترجم لموضوع جديد بس شوية في ثقافتنا، لكن عايز أقولك إن المسألة وصلت في الغرب لدرجة إننا بالفعل في المعمل، بيتعمل علينا وعلى غيرنا من سنين تجارب جماعية منشورة ـ ده غير طبعا التجارب السرية ـ واحنا بس اللي لسه مش عارفين.
> 
> ...



لا حبيبي بالعكس تماماً .. يا عم هو انا اتكلمت وقولتلك خد بالك :love45: .. انت بالذات عاوزك تنسى نفسك خالص و تقعد تحكي في كل الاتجاهات و الافرع .. وماتخافش مش هنتوه من بعض  .. الموضوع ده انا قريت عنه من زمان اوي وكان له مصطلح علمي مش فاكره للاسف .. وكان يندرج برضه تحت قدرات العقل اللي لغاية دلوقتي ما اكتشفناش 15 او 20% تقريباً منها (مع اني مش النظرية دي اوي ) .. 

انا اقصد من إرجاع خرافات "النداهة" او "القرين" الي الشيطان، هو الحقيقة المجرده .. الحقيقة المطلقة .. هتقولي اوكيه هي مطلقة في إيمانك .. لا انا لا اقصد ذلك .. أقصد انها حقيقة مجرده من اية معتقدات .. هي هكذا في كل الاحوال في حقيقتها (حاسس انك  هتقولي اوكيه هي حقيقة مجرده من كل المعتقدات في عقيدتك برضه ) .. حلقة مفرغة !!


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

على حسب ما اذكر ان الكتب الاصلية للكابالا او المنهج الاصلى كان سرى جدا وبيتكتب بلغة سرية اعتقد انها اسمها لغة الفروع على ما اذكر حاجة زى كده , وانا اعرف ان قمة المعرفة فيها مش فى انك توصل للراحة النفسية انما انك توصل لادراك الواقع الكامل والواقع الكامل فى الكابالا هو المرئى والغير مرئى , المٌدرك والغير مٌدرك . 

بالنسبة لريتشارد دوكنز , فعلا كلامك مظبوط ده رأيى فيه من زمان هو لا يقدم اشياء لها قيمة حقيقية غير طريقته واسلوبه والكاريزما بتاعته اللى بتجمع حواليه الناس وخصوصا الشباب 
وهو طبعا مادة اعلامية دعائية ممتازة لترويج فكرة معينة 


عندى تعليق على جزئية انت قولتها عن عمل الشيطان , وليه مثلا فى دول العالم التالت تلاقى سحر وشعوذة ومش موجودة مثلا فى اوروبا 
اعتقد ان ابليس او اى حاجة فى الحياة عموما بتتعامل مع الانسان على حسب ال attitude بتاعه اتجاهها 
يعنى فى دول العالم التالت نتيجة للجهل والفقر الناس بتؤمن جدا بالسحر وبتلجأ ليه , فالشيطان بيديهم اللى هما عايزينه على حسب ال attitude بتاعهم او النقطة اللى هما متعلقين بيها 

فى اوروبا هما مش متعلقين بموضوع السحر والشعوذة والاعمال وفك الاعمال والكلام ده , انما ال attitude بتاعهم يميل الى الجدال العقلى حوالين فكرة وجود الله , فأبليس بيديهم اللى هما عايزينه من اختراع افكار الحادية وديانات جديدة زى الساينتولوجى مثلا 

وهدف ابليس فى الحالتين هو ابعاد الناس عن الله 
لكنه بيستخدم معاك الطريقة اللى انت اصلا بتختارها من خلال ال attitude بتاعك ناحيته او فكرتك عن ابليس وعالمه .

لكن مثال النداهة مقدرتش استوعبه , يعنى انا اعرف حالة الهلوسة الجماعية فعلا ممكن تحصل لمجموعة كاملة من الناس يتهيألهم انهم شافوا او سمعوا حاجات وحصلت حاجات معاهم شكل جماعى وهى فعلا بتكون هلوسة جماعية , لكن اللى مش بقدر افهم اذا كنت انا عندى هلوسة سمعية او بصرية بشوف او بسمع حاجات مش موجودة , ده مفهوم , لكن اللى مش مفهوم فى حالة النداهة مثلا ازاى اتحول الهلوسة الجماعية ديه لحوادث فعليه جسدية مادية على ارض الواقع من اطفال بتموت او تختفى ؟ هل انت تعتقد ان ايمان جماعة بفكرة معينة بيوجد قوى معينة تنفذ الفكرة ديه فعلا ماديا ؟هل ده مثلا ممكن يندرج تحت قوة عقل الانسان وقدراته اللى لسه مش مكتشفه بشكل كلى انه يقدر فعلا يأثر فى البيئة اللى حواليه لدرجة انه ينفذ ماديا الفكرة اللى هو مؤمن بيها وتترجم فى صورة حوادث مادية ؟ 

 ولا زى ما سأل طارق ان ديه ممكن تكون قوى شيطانية استغلت ايمان الجماعة ده بالهلوسة ديه بتاعت النداهة ونفذتلهم اللى هما بيهلوسوا بيه ؟ وانت عارف ان ابليس كان قتال للناس , فديه فرصته فى جميع الاحوال


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> فهكذا الشياطين أيضا في عالمنا، بصورة تقريبية. تلتقط الشياطين أنواعا من *الذبذبات *تختلف عما نعرفه نحن البشر، وهي ذبذبات يمكن وصفها بالذبذبات "الشعورية". العالم الذي يعيش فيه الشيطان إذن عالم *يختلف *كلية عن عالمنا هذا، رغم أنه يشترك معنا في نفس "المكان"!
> 
> 
> شيطان "الغضب"، على سبيل المثال، يعيش في عالم مظلم تماما، فارغ تماما، ذلك أن له حاسة وحيدة ـ إذا جاز التعبير ـ هي "الغضب". هذه هي "نافذته" الوحيدة في الوجود، وهذه هي الذبذبة الوحيدة التي يستطيع استقبالها. فإذا غضب إنسان لأي سبب فإن هذا الغضب يظهر في عالم الشيطان كأنه شعلة ضوء ظهرت فجأة في الظلام المطبق، ومن ثم تجذبه بقوة، ويهرول الشيطان نحوها سريعا، ثم ينفخ فيها لتصبح حريقا كاملا، لأن هذا ببساطة هو "الوجود" الوحيد الذي يعرفه والذي يريد استمراره! لهذا يبدأ الغضب في العادة صغيرا، ولكن يصل الإنسان في بعض الحالات لمراحل من العضب يبدو معها كأنه *فقد عقله*، أو كما نقول "خرج عن شعوره"، حتى أن البعض قد *يقتل *في حومة غضبه! لماذا؟ التفسير ببساطة ـ حسب هذا العلم ـ أن شيطان الغضب يتملك الإنسان بالفعل ويستولى عليه، ثم ينفخ في نار غضبه حتى يصل به للغاية والمنتهى! حين يهدأ بعد ذلك هذا الإنسان فإننا نجده في الغالب *نادما *على ما فعل، بل قد يعترف أنه *هو نفسه لا يدرك *كيف وصل حقا إلى هذه الدرجة من الغضب، أو كيف تهور إلى هذا الحد في سلوكه وكيف ارتكب هذا الفعل أو ذاك أثناء غضبه!
> ​​​​​​​​​



*
تصدق قرأت الموضوع مرتين قبل ما أشارك

لى بس إستفسار أو محاولى للفهم

إنت بتقول : تلتقط الشياطين أنواعا من الذبذبات 

و تكرمت بشرح الموضوع

قولت فى نفسى :بس يا بت يا إيرينى روحى إفتحى الكتاب المقدس و إقرأى قصة إغواء حواء

و قولت فى نفسى : أما لو طلع كلام خادم دا صح ..............يبقى باظ موضوع : لماذا لم يفدى الله الشيطان:smil13:

ليه بأة أنا قولت كدة ؟

قولت بس تبقى حواء هى اللى إشتهت الشجرة ........هُب طلعت ذبذبات الشهوة .......لاقطتها الحية ...فأغوتها:w00t:

و قولت بس ديه تبقى الخطية نابعة من حواء بأة :a82:

و قولت كمان ديه و لا تستاهل فداء و لا نيلة

بس شمللت نفسى و روحت قرأت القطعة على بعضها

بصراحة لاقيت الحية هى اللى بدأت



إيه رأيك بأة ؟

و لا دا شيطان من نوع خاص

يعنى تبع الرؤساء و السلاطين

و لا يكون رئيس الشياطين جه بنفسه ؟؟؟؟



1.كَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ اللهُ لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟»
2. فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَاكُلُ
3. وَامَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا».
4. فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!
5. بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».
6. فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ.


*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 أبريل 2013)

تسجيل متابعه
الموضوع  يتكامل بالنقاش والاسئله والمشاركات الجميله الفعاله
والاجابات الوافيه من كاتب الموضوع فتحيه لك يا خادم البتول على اثرائك 
وتحيه لجميع المشاركين دون استثناء للفائده الجمه من مشاركاتهم لموضوع مهم جدا وغامض جداا
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أبريل 2013)

أنا مهتم بالموضوع .. ادوني فرصة اعود لكتبي ومراجعي بهذا الشأن، ياريت بس نحصر مناقشاتنا في صلب الموضوع "*طبيعة الشيطان*" .. ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أبريل 2013)

يخبر لحقتم كل الصفحات دى.. 
أقعد اقراء وحده وحده..


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2013)

أولا أشكر محبتكم جميعا وأعتذر عن أي تأخير.. أرجو فضلا أن تسامحوني لأنني ـ توفيرا للوقت ـ سأضع الآن جميع الردود في رسالة واحدة، أو أكثر، حسبما تسمح حدود الإرسال. أيضا ـ ولأنني *قد لا أستطيع *غدا المشاركة معكم والأنس بكم ـ سأجيب هذه المرة على رسائل الجميع دون استثناء. *أعتذر *بالتالي عن هذا الغياب المؤقت وعن أي تقصير، كما أرجو فضلا أن تنبهوني لو نسيت أحدا دون رد. 


************************

*جاكس*​
انت لم تجب على عنوان الموضوع " هل يمكن خلاص الشيطان ".. 

لا يا أخي الحبيب، يستحيل خلاص الشيطان، لأن هذا هو نص الكتاب المقدس الواضح الساطع البسيط. البعض فقط يشرح أو يفسر بطريقة أعمق من البعض، وبالتالي حسب نمو كل منا وقامته الروحية، وحسب درجة كل منا في العلم، وحسب تدبير الرب لكل منا منفردا، حسب كل هذا فإن بعضنا فقط يرضيه تفسير دون تفسير، أو يفضل الشرح من قديس دون الآخر. ولكن بالنسبة لك فالأنسب في اعتقادي هو الإجابة البسيطة الواضحة والمباشرة: يستحيل خلاص الشيطان! 


 لنفرض ان غدا يوم 6 - 4 - 2013 .. استيقظنا لنجد ان الشيطان الاعظم .. قرر ان يرجع الى احضان الرب او يسوع او الوهيم او ... الخ ..فجأة كدا بكرا .. اعلن الشيطان انه كفاية بعد عن الرب و ان هو نادم على غلطته .. بليز خلى الاحتمال ده موجود و لو بنسبة 0.5 % ... 

للأسف لا يمكن وضع الاحتمال ولا بنسبة ه من مليون في المية. ليه؟ لأن الفرض اللي انت بتفترضه متناقض ذاتيا: هل ممكن "مبدأ" الخير نفسه يتحول شرير؟ هل ممكن "جوهر" الحياة ذاتها يموت؟ كل دي تناقضات ذاتية. إذا تعمقت في دراسة الشيطان ح تفهم بوضوح ليه الاستحالة. الشيطان مش مجرد كائن ينفع يكون بار أو شرير، الشيطان هو *مبدأ *الشر ذاته وجوهره وقوته. بعبارة تانية ـ وركز معايا هنا لو سمحت: لو الشيطان تاب وندم زي ما بتقول ـ *فرضا *ـ إذن في الحالة دي "*انتهى*" الشر و"*هلك*".. إذن "*الشيطنة*" نفسها انتهت من الوجود، بالتالي الشيطان ـ "*كشيطان*" ـ تم تدميره، وهو ده اللي في الكتاب المقدس. (وهو ده تقريبا اللي قاله بالفعل لاهوتي وفيلسوف رائع اسمه العلامة أوريجينوس). 


طبعا بغض النظر عن علم " الديمونولوجي " .. اللى معرفش مين اللى وضعه و على اى اساس اصلا 

أنا عارف بيجيبولنا الأسامي دي منين؟؟!! 


مش يهمنى الانسان يصلح ولا ما يصلح فى الطبيعة الناقصة .. انا هدفى او موضوعى هو محاولة توضيح ان الشيطان .. قد ظلم من الانسان كثيرا ..الانسان هو الخير هو الشر هو الحب هو الكره هو القاتل و المقتول هو العاصى و المؤمن هو المسئول هو .... كل العالم .

ده لأنك لسه فاكر الإنسان كائن والشيطان كائن آخر مقابل، ولو كان مختلف. مش فاهم تماما طبيعة الشيطان وارتباطه بالخطية وبالشر وبالموت. لما الإنسان يخطئ الشيطان مش مسئول.. تمام كلامك.. الإنسان هو اللي أخطأ وهو طبعا المسئول عن نفسه وأفعاله. لكن الخطأ ده نفسه هو الشيطان. *مثال*: لو قررت بإرادتك تقفز من البرج وتنتحر، هل ممكن تلوم الشيطان؟ طبعا لأ، لأنك إنت قررت بمحض إرادتك. لكن اللي فايتك هنا هو إن فكر الانتحار نفسه ـ مجرد *الفكر *ـ هو أصلا فكر شيطاني. مجرد تفكيرك في الانتحار معناه إنك بتفكر *بعقل *الشيطان. مجرد وجود إرادة الانتحار جواك معناه إنك اخترت *إرادة *الشيطان. مجرد إنك تشوف العالم فبيح علاجه الانتحار معناه إنك اخترت تشوف *بعين *الشيطان. هل أدركت هنا معنى الشيطان الحقيقي؟ هو مش مجرد كائن مقابل واحنا بس بنرمي عليه المسئولية. إنما هو بالأحرى معنى الخطية ومبدأ الشر في الوجود. ولذلك الشيطان ببساطة *يستحيل *أن يخلص. أو بعبارة تانية *خلاص الشيطان هو نفسه هلاكه*، زي ما علمنا العلامة أوريجانوس.

شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة يا جاكس، وأرجوك لا تتردد في أي سؤال، لي شخصيا أو لأي أحد من أساتذتي الموجودين بالفعل. 


************************

*حبيب يسوع*​
 موضوع مفيد ومهم ويضيف لنا كثير من
المعلومات والحقائق عن عالم الشيطان الخفى عنا
الرب يباركك 

أشكرك على حضورك وتفاعلك ومشاركتك دائما في كل مناقشاتنا. 
ربنا يياركك أستاذي الكريم. 


************************

*طارق 1*​
ومما لا شك فيه أيضاً أن للشيطان (أو بالأحرى لرئيس الملائكة الساقط) مملكة رهيبة منظمة أعظم تنظيم، لا تعادلها في الارض مملكة في دقة تنظيمها منذ ان وجد الإنسان على الارض، ولمملكته جيش من ملايين الجنود هم كل أتباعه من الملائكة الاشرار، يوزع الاختصاصات بينهم بحسب درجاتهم وقدراتهم وطاقاتهم الهائلة، فمنهم جنود صغار، ومنهم قيادات ورئاسات متدرجة في الأمكانيات والمسئوليات..........

أخي الحبيب الأستاذ طارق: أتفق بالطبع جملة وتفصيلا مع رسالتك، ربنا يباركك. أشكرك على هذه الكتابة وهذا الجهد الكبير. النقطة الوحيدة التي يبدو أنك تخالفني فيها هي: 

 وتلك القدرات او الدرجات في الشر لا يمكن أن نصفها بذوات "الحاسة الوحيدة" – إن جاز التعبير – والتي هي مضبوطة مؤشراتها على "ذبذبة" واحدة كالغضب .. أو الغيرة .. الخ، فلا يعرف شيطان الغضب سوى الغضب، او شيطان الغيرة ليس لديه ما يستطيع به إلتقاط أية مؤشرات أو ذبذبات سوى "الغيرة" هكذا عالمه أو طبيعته، فوإن كانت عوالم هذه الكائنات تختلف حتماً في "تكوينها" وطبيعتها عن عوالم البشر، ولكن الأصل واحد والذي ترجع إليه كل الأشياء، فالشياطين كانوا ملائكة في البدء، ثم سقطوا، وهذا يجعلنا نطرح السؤال التالي: هل خلق الله شيطان الغضب "بحاسة وحيدة" التي هي الغضب؟ كلا بالطبع، من الممكن ان نقول ان شيطان الغضب مثلاً، صار هكذا، لبارعته في إغضاب البشر والدفع بهم لإرتكاب جرائم وخلافه، فالشر صفة "أخلاقية" لا "وجوديه" لاتحرم الكائن من طبيعته الاصلية، ولا تخرجه من جنس الكائنات التي ينتمي إليها.

أعتقد أن المشكلة هنا، وأيضا مع شقاوة، هي أنكما تتمسكان "بالحرف" أكثر مما ينبغي. هذه الأفكار تحمل قدرا كبيرا من *المجاز*، فقط بهدف التواصل بيننا، لكن "حرفية" الفهم بالعكس قد تعوقنا. تعال نسقط بالكلية وصف "الحاسة الوحيدة"، ثم نعال بدلا من كلمة "شياطين" نستخدم مثلا كلمة "تردد". هذه كلها كلمات، أي *رموز *لا أكثر، هدفها فقط توضيح المقصود، فإذا أعتثرتنا فلنستبدلها، لأن المهم أن نتواصل وأن نفهم. الآن اسمح لي ببعض الشرح:*أولا*: عندما تضبط الراديو على تردد مونت كارلو، وبالتالي تستقبل مونت كارلو، فقط مونت كارلو، اليوم، وغدا، ولشهور، ولسنوات، هل يعني هذا حرفيا أن مونت كارلو، أو أن الراديو نفسه، "وحيد الحاسة"؟ المسألة ببساطة هي أنك تضبط *التردد*، وما دام *التردد ثابتا سيبقى الاستقبال ثابتا. *

*ثانيا*: ضع بدلا من كلمة شيطان كلمة *طاقة*. ما يحدث إذن هو: أنت تضبط المؤشر على استقبال تردد الطاقة X. هذا ببساطة معناه أنك لن تستقبل إلا الطاقة x. هل هناك طاقات أخرى؟ نعم! لكن التردد هو x. بالتالي أنت لن تستقبل إلا x. *بالمثل*: حيث أن الكون كله ذبذبات وترددات، تبعا لفيزياء الكوانتم، أنت في حالة الغضب تترتب وتنضبط عقليا/روحيا حسب تردد معين، وهو ترددك في حال غضبك، والذي يمكن من ثم تسميته "*تردد الغضب*". هذا التردد نفسه (حسب قواعد الرنين) يؤدي بالضرورة إلى استقبال الترددات الأخرى "المكافئة" و"المتوافقة" معه في محيطك، مع *تجاهل كافة الترددات الأخرى* كلية، وهكذا تنشأ العلاقة بين ترددك الداخلي من ناحية، ومحيط الموجات والذبذبات وكل أشكال "الطاقة" من حولك، ذلك كله بالضرورة حسب *درجة التردد* نفسها، "تردد الغضب". هل اتضحت الصورة الآن؟ ​ابعد عن خيالك صورة الشياطين السينمائية. لا تتخيل على سبيل المثال مسخا قبيحا بائسا، "وحيد الحاسة"، يتحرك في الظلام بحثا عن فريسة. هذه كلها محض تشبيهات ونماذج أو "موديلات" فقط للتقريب. أما الصورة الأقرب لما يحدث بالفعل فهي أنك في الحقيقة تعيش في *بحر من الطاقة*، وهي طاقة *شديدة الحساسية *والتغير تبعا لعقلك ومشاعرك، وتتشكل هذه الطاقة نفسها في تكوينات لا تنتهي طوال الوقت، وتنجذب إليك وتبتعد عنك هذه التكوينات لحظيا، فقط حسب "حالتك" أو "شعورك" أو ما نسميه هنا "الذبذبة" أو "درجة التردد". 

الآن فقط إضافة بسيطة: إذا استعرضنا تاريخ البشرية وتراث العقائد والديانات سنكتشف ببساطة أن هذا هو ما أطلقت عليه الأجيال منذ القدم مصطلح "*الشياطين*". أصبح إذن السؤال الوحيد هو: هل "ديناميكية" هذه التكوينات وأسلوب تكونها وحركتها وعملها يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس؟ الإجابة ظاهريا هي بالطبع* لا*، لأن الشياطين في المسيحية هي بالضبط ما تفضلت بذكره في رسالتك. لكن الإجابة قد تكون أيضا *نعم*، إذا مضينا قليلا نحو الأعماق واكتشفنا إن الإنسان *هو نفسه *تكوين من تكوينات الطاقة أيضا، لأن كل شيء ذبذبات، حتى هذا الجسد نفسه! بعبارة أخرى، لا يوجد *من حيث المبدأ* تعارض بين أن يكون الشيطان كما وصف الكتاب، وبين أن يكون أيضا تكوين من تكوينات الطاقة. 


ثم في النهاية ـ أخي الحبيب ـ تذكر: أنا فقط أعرض النظرية، لكني لا أدافع بالضرورة عنها . لو أن الخلاصة في النهاية هي "شياطينا احنا غير كده" إذن "ع العين وع الراس". لا غضاضة أبدا. أنا إذن أتحدث عن كائنات أخرى، أو حتى عن "ظاهرة" ما زلنا نرصدها ولكن أحدا لم يضع لها الاسم المناسب بعد. لا خلاف أبدا أخي الحبيب. تحياتي ومحبتي. 


***************************

*شقاوة قلم*​
فلو كان الشيطان بيستقبل ذبذبات كل المشاعر و له نفس رد الفعل تجاه كل الذبذبات الشعورية .. كان هينجذب لذبذبات الفرح و الحب و بالتالى يؤججها كما يفعل مع الغضب ! فيزيد الانسان فرحًا و حبًا !! فإما هو بيستقبل ذبذبات المشاعر السلبية فقط .. أو بيستقبل كل انواع الذبذبات الشعورية و يختلف رد فعله و دة دليل على ذكاء الشيطان و انه هو كمان كيان له مشاعر و فكر خاص !! ..

ردى على سؤالى : هل كل حاجة حوالينا بنشوفها بالعين المجردة ؟؟ هل كل الاصوات بنسمعها ؟؟ .. ثبت علميًا ان فيه موجات فوق صوتية لها ذبذبات غير مسموعة للانسان ! و فيه اشعة تحت حمراء و فوق بنفسجية لا نراها .. بسبب اختلاف الترددات .. الاذن البشرية تسمع فى نطاق معين من الترددات ما يفوقه او ينقصه لا يسمعه الانسان .. ربما تكون ذبذبات المشاعر لها نفس القانون باختلاف ترددات .. فالسعادة و الحب و الامان لها ترددات تفوق قدرات احساس الشيطان فلا يشعر بوجودها !! كل شئ وارد 


*حلو أوي *الكلام ده يا شقاوة، وكمان إجابتك إنتي للسؤال *جميلة *وليها تطبيقات كتير، بس مش هنا. السؤال: ليه المشاعر السلبية تزيد، والإيجابية لا تزيد؟ السر ببساطة هو إن شياطين المشاعر السلبية عايشة فيما يشبه حالة عدم، جحيم، مجاعة، بالضبط زي روح الإنسان لو في الجحيم: هي لا ميتة ولا حية. من هنا الشياطين أول ما تلاقي *وجود *وتحقق في المشاعرالسلبية، فورا بتشعل المشاعر دي وبتنفخ في نارها كي تزيد وتستمر. أما المشاعر الإيجابية فهي بالعكس تماما: الكيانات اللي بتجذبها (طبعا مش شياطين) كيانات قائمة حية بالمصدر الأساسي لكل فرح وسلام ومحبة، ألا وهو *الله*! فإذا فرح الإنسان مثلا، الكيانات دي ماعندهاش أبدا نفس الرغبة المحمومة أو التوجه التلقائي لزيادة الشعور ده وتركيزه، لأنها مش بتعتمد عليه أصلا في وجودها وبقاءها. لكن هنا كمان بيحصل طبعا حالة التوافق والرنين في المحيط كله، وبتلاقي الإنسان السعيد أو المُحب أو المملوء بالنعمة كأن حواليه بالفعل *طاقة إيجابية*، يمكن بمجرد ما تقعدي جنبه ترتاحي نفسيا، زي كتير من الآباء والرهبان.. وهي دي نفسها كمان اللي كانوا زمان بيسموها "الحضرة"، أو "المحضر"، وكان مجرد الدخول لحضرة فلان أو علان، إذا فيه توافق مبدئيا في الذبذبات، مجرد الدخول للحضرة يسبب إحساس فوري بالسلام، لأنه المحيط كله "مشحون"!

تدرج الذكاء و الوعى يا استاذى بينحصر فيما نستقبله .. حضرتك انسان مثقف و ذكى تقدر تقولى مدى وعيك بما يجول فى خاطرى حالاً ؟؟ بلاش خاطرى انا .. ما يجول بخاطر اقرب انسان قاعد فى محيطك دلوقتى ؟؟ هل عدم وعيك به معناه قلة نسبة ذكائك ؟؟ ببساطة الفكر الداخلى ذبذباته لا يستطيع انسان استقبالها .. و بالتالى لا نعيها ولا نعرفها و دة لا يتدخل نهائى فى مدى ذكائنا او وعينا .. دة كان قصدى .. 

لا، ده مجرد خلاف اصطلاحي. إنتي في دماغك الذكاء يمكن بمعنى الـ IQ، لكن أنا الذكاء اللي باقصده في الرسايل دي غالبا بيكون بمعنى Intelligent، يعني بدلالة "عاقل" أكتر منه "ذكي"، لأن ده مفهوم أساسي في الدراسات اللي زي كده. هنا تحديدا كنت الحقيقة أقصد حتى "واعي" Conscious، أما موضوع "معرفة الفكر الداخلي" لشخص فده طبعا ممكن، وهو المعروف *بقراءة الأفكار*. لكن ده طبعا موضوع تاني . 

عموما أرجو تكون الصورة دلوقت أكثر وضوحا. ميرسي يا *شقشق* على وقتك الغالي ده. 


*********************************

*إيمليا*​
............................
 لكنه فى آلنهآية بيكون مصدر لبحث عميق وفلسفة يرتوى منهآ متذوقيهآ 

أول مرة في حياتي أشوف بنت بـ"*ترويها*" الفلسفة! 
مش عارف أقول يا بخته... 
وللا يا سواد ليله! :t33:


دلوقتى بقى عندى سؤآليـن .. آلأول مأخوذ من كلآمكـ ،
" إيه حكآية آلشيطآن دى بقآ كلهآ أصلاً ..؟ " ... أوضح وأفصح ، أصل مش فهمت قصدكـ منهآ بربطهآ بآلشر وفلسفته فى آلموضوع

لا أبدا بسيطة. ارجعي للعبارة تاني. كنا بنقول فيه احتمالين: 
1- إما أن الشر موجود، والشر عدم، إذن العدم موجود = تناقض!
2- أو إن الشر غير موجود، لأنه عدم، وبالتالي "إيه حكآية آلشيطآن دى بقآ كلهآ أصلاً؟" 
يعني مثلا أول عمل الشيطان هو الغواية، والغواية *شر*.. بالتالي إذا مفيش شر إذن مفيش أصلا غواية، إذن "إيه حكآية آلشيطآن دى بقآ كلهآ أصلاً؟"  وصلت؟ هي دي المشكلة اللي كنت بشرحها، إن ببساطة *الدومينو قافلة *من الناحيتين.. (أو هكذا يبدو) 


ثآنيـاً بشآركـ طآرق فى سؤآله أو بحطله جآنب تآنى .. هو آلنآس نفسهم بدأوآ يقعوآ تحت تأثر آلخرآفآت دى فأصبحوآ طوع ليهآ سوآء بآلتصديق أو حتى بآلفعل من خطف وقتل " أفعآل تؤكد آلخرآفة "
ولآ قصدت إن دى أفعآل شيطآنية كآنت مردود لإيمآنهم بقدرة آلشيطآن " آلندآهة " عليهم ..؟
( ملحوظة : ممكن مآتعلق على آلسؤآل دآ لو دخل فى عمق مش حآبب تتوسع فيه  )

أشكرك.. أشكرك جدا. 
ياخواتي أميرة والنعمة أميرة. 


**********************

*كاليمو*​
سعيد بمشاركتك الهامة وخبرتك الثرية. لقت نظري تحديدا أخر سطرين:

اخيراً هناك البخور عنصر مهم في تحضيرهم له
وبنفس الوقت البخور يستعمل بالقداديس

دي بقى اللي أنا الحقيقة لسه بدور فيها لحد دلوقت.. واضح تماما ـ و"متواتر" بشكل رهيب ـ إن فيه علاقة خاصة بين *البخور *وبين كل عالم *الروح *بكافة معانيه وأشكاله وأنواعه وتراثه، على مدار التاريخ كله، وسواء في الجانب الإيجابي منه (الديني مثلا) أو السلبي (السحري)! ده نفسه طبعا موضوع بحث مستقل.. أشكرك *كاليمو* أنك تلامست بروحك مع أسئلتي أنا كمان.. فعلا رسالتك إضافة جميلة. 


**********************

*طارق 2*​
انا اقصد من إرجاع خرافات "النداهة" او "القرين" الي الشيطان، هو الحقيقة المجرده .. الحقيقة المطلقة .. هتقولي اوكيه هي مطلقة في إيمانك .. لا انا لا اقصد ذلك .. أقصد انها حقيقة مجرده من اية معتقدات .. هي هكذا في كل الاحوال في حقيقتها (حاسس انك هتقولي اوكيه هي حقيقة مجرده من كل المعتقدات في عقيدتك برضه ) .. حلقة مفرغة !! 

*إيمليا، طارق، روز*: حاولوا تنسوا موضوع النداهة ده ولو مؤقتا.. بالفعل روز قربت شوية في الاحتمال الأول اللي طرحته، لكن الموضوع فعلا كان خطأ مني لأنه مُعثر جدا وبالفعل عايز تحضير وتدريج. على الأقل لازم نأسس الأول يعني إيه "*إيمان*"، يعني إيه "*وجود*"، عندنا إيه *تجارب علمية *في الاتجاه ده، وهكذا. بالتالي أولا *أعتذر*، ثانيا حتى من غير ما تطلبوا: إذا ربنا أرشدني للكتابة أكتر في النقطة دي ـ في أي وقت ـ طبعا لن أتردد. 


*********************

*روز*​
 على حسب ما اذكر ان الكتب الاصلية للكابالا او المنهج الاصلى كان سرى جدا وبيتكتب بلغة سرية اعتقد انها اسمها لغة الفروع على ما اذكر حاجة زى كده , وانا اعرف ان قمة المعرفة فيها مش فى انك توصل للراحة النفسية انما انك توصل لادراك الواقع الكامل والواقع الكامل فى الكابالا هو المرئى والغير مرئى , المٌدرك والغير مٌدرك . 

تصدقي جامدة انتي بردو.. مش سهلة صحيح.. بقا سيادتك كنت بتتعلمي كابالا؟؟؟! 
طيب يا بنات ما هو بردو دي مشكلة: اللي زيكو دول مش بيعرفوا بعد كده يتجوزوا! 
نجيبلها مين دي اللي بتدرس كابالا؟ :t33:


اعتقد ان ابليس او اى حاجة فى الحياة عموما بتتعامل مع الانسان على حسب ال attitude بتاعه اتجاهها...

الجملة دي هايلة يا روزا.. تقريبا دي ترجمة كل اللي أنا بقوله.  
الحقيقة كل أفكارك في الرسالة دي رائعة.. ده تعليقي الوحيد! 


*********************

*إيريني*​
انتي فين أصلا يا هانم؟ 
الموضوع كله اتفتح بسببك وانتي آخر من يحضر؟ 
حمد الله ع السلامة.. يا بو أجمل ابتسامة. 

 قولت فى نفسى :بس يا بت يا إيرينى روحى إفتحى الكتاب المقدس و إقرأى قصة إغواء حواء
و قولت فى نفسى : أما لو طلع كلام خادم دا صح ..............يبقى باظ موضوع : لماذا لم يفدى الله الشيطان
ليه بأة أنا قولت كدة ؟
قولت بس تبقى حواء هى اللى إشتهت الشجرة ........هُب طلعت ذبذبات الشهوة .......لاقطتها الحية ...فأغوتها
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*شربات *إنتي يا إيريني.. 

مش ح اقدر طبعا أدخل في النقطة دي، بس بشكل عام: كل اللي قبل الشجرة كوم وكل اللي بعدها كوم تاني. بالتالي كل اللي احنا بنقوله هنا ده هو عالم ونظريات وقوانين ما بعد الشجرة ـ فقط *ما بعد*. لأن بمجرد الأكل من الشجرة حصل اختلاف "*نوعي*" في طبيعة كل شيء، على الأقل بالنسبة للإنسان "موتا تموت". أما قبل الشجرة فالإنسان مش هو الإنسان والشيطان مش أي شيطان والمشهد كله عموما كان مشهد "افتتاحي" أو بالأحرى "تأسيسي"، لتاريخ طويل ولتجربة يمكن ظاهرها مرير ومؤلم في معظم فصوله، ولكن في الحقيقة أقل وصف ليها ـ أقل وصف ـ أنها باهرة الجمال!  


*********************

*هشام المهندس:*​
تسجيل متابعه
الموضوع يتكامل بالنقاش والاسئله والمشاركات الجميله الفعاله
والاجابات الوافيه من كاتب الموضوع فتحيه لك يا خادم البتول على اثرائك
وتحيه لجميع المشاركين دون استثناء للفائده الجمه من مشاركاتهم لموضوع مهم جدا وغامض جداا


آمين، تحيتي معك لكل المشاركات الرائعة.. ولكل المشاركين الرائعين.. وشكرا لمتابعتك أخي الحبيب، أحد فرسان المنتدى في الفترة الأخيرة. شرفني كثيرا حضورك. 


*********************

*حرنكــش*

 يخبر لحقتم كل الصفحات دى..
أقعد اقراء وحده وحده.. 

أخيرا أختي حبيب قلبي!
*مسك الختام*. 


النعمة مع الجميع آمين. 



* * *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2013)

*عمناااااااا ...بداية كلامك كانت التالى*
*



وأن أقترب قليلا من طبيعة الشيطان نفسه، ليس حسب الكتاب والآباء ولكن حسب "الديمونولوجي" أو "علم الشياطين"

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إذن أنت تُحدثنا عن علم منفصل ( **ليس حسب الكتاب** )*
*ولكنك عُدت لتقول لى *​


> _*لا ليس لكل إنسان شيطان ـ أو أكثر ـبمعنى أنهم "مسجلون باسمه" مرتبطون به دون سواه تحديدا. أعتقد أن بعض "الديانات" القديمة تقول بذلك،ولكنه رأي ضعيف جدا.*_


*فسألتك لية هو ضعيف ...وجداً كمان ؟! *​​​
*السؤال بصيغة تانية** : *
*لماذا يكون ( علم **الديمونولوجي** ) هو الصحيح **؟!!*
*ما هو دليلك ؟*
*فأنتقلت الى هذا *​


خادم البتول قال:


> دليل الضعف هو مدي "*تواتر*" الفكرة في الكتابات والدراسات *والرؤي المختلفة.* ​


*ماهو من ضمن الرؤى المختلفة دى ( القرآن ) اللى بيقول أن لكل أنسان شيطان *
*ازاى بقى حكمت انه رأى ضعيف جداً ؟*
*بل لماذا ( نبذته ) أصلاً ؟*
*سؤالى التالى كان*
*هل تتحدث عن الشيطان أم عن الشياطين ؟؟*



> لا يا أستاذنا *مفيش *تكاثر للشياطين في المسيحية أو الكتاب المقدس


*طيب انت بتتكلم عن خلاص الشيطان أم الشياطين **؟!!*



> فهمت دلوقت بس قصدك إيه لما سألت في الأول، إنت كنت تقصد القرين.


*الأول نصحح لك موضوع القرين ...القرين دة شيطان*
*وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ*
*طبعا أنا مش بناقش نصوص – أنا باناقش ( فكرة ) قصاد ( فكرة )*
*الشيطان من الجن ( حسب الفكرة الأسلامية ) – حلو كدة ؟*
*الشيطان دة تكاثر حسب تكاثر الأنسان *
*وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي ٱلأَمْوَالِ وَٱلأَوْلادِ*
*هذا يعنى أنى أملك ( هنا ) فكرة كاملة عن " تعدد " الشياطين*
*وعندى كمان أنواعهم بالتفصيل المُمل ...وعندى كمان فوق البيعة*
*( طُرق الوقاية ) منهم * 
*خد بالك تاانى – أنا باناقش فكرة قصاد فكرة مش نصوص*



> لكن ـ زي ما قلت ـ مش ده المقصود لما أقول "ديانات قديمة". *الإسلام بالعكس من مصادري،*


*أثبببتتت عندك هى دى سيبك بقى من كل اللى التوهان اللى فوق دة وركز أنت معايا *
*أنا عندى تعاريف للشيطان وازاى الشيطان دة بقى شياطين*
*( كفكرة أسلامية ) تقدر تسميها " قرآنولوجى " *
*فى " قرآنولوجى " نصوص بتقول أنواع الشياطين دى أية – وهى تنطبق تمام التطابق فى كلامك *
*عن الديمونولوجي ...ولكنه فقط ذهب الى فكرة الذبذبات وموجات الراديو*
*يعنى ألفاظ مُستحدثة حسب عصرها *
*سؤالى لا يزال مطروحاً ....*
*لية الديمونولوجي يبقى هو الصح*
*و الــ " قرآنولوجى " رأى ضعيف جداً ؟*
*وسيبك من حدوتة التواتر دى*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2013)

> اخيراً هناك البخور عنصر مهم في تحضيرهم له
> وبنفس الوقت البخور يستعمل بالقداديس
> 
> دي بقى اللي أنا الحقيقة لسه بدور فيها لحد دلوقت.. واضح تماما ـ و"متواتر" بشكل رهيب ـ إن فيه علاقة خاصة بين *البخور *وبين كل عالم *الروح *بكافة  معانيه وأشكاله وأنواعه وتراثه، على مدار التاريخ كله، وسواء في الجانب  الإيجابي منه (الديني مثلا) أو السلبي (السحري)! ده نفسه طبعا موضوع بحث  مستقل.. أشكرك *كاليمو* أنك تلامست بروحك مع أسئلتي أنا كمان.. فعلا رسالتك إضافة جميلة.




الجواب بسيط جداً
بعلم الروح اكل الروح هو البخور
وكل فئة تحب نوع مختلف من انواع البخور
كالانسان واحد يحب البطاطس واحد اللحمة واحد الفراخ  الى اخره

فبيغروه  بالاكل او بالنوع الذي يحبه
وهناك حوالي مئة نوع من البخور

كالجاوي. واللبان .والسكسك. والزعفران.والعنبر..والمسك.والحنة. والياسمين الى اخره

القاسم المشترك 

في القداس البخور للملائكة لكن لو سئلت اي كاهن لما البخور في القداس
يجيبك لتحمل الصلوات الى الاعالي..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أبريل 2013)

*أولا أنا مش قريت ولا حاجه فى الموضوع غير العنوان ..

لأني بصراحه بتوه لما بقرا ف موضوع طويل ومش بعرف أجمع ..

بس انا هقول وجهة نظري فى السؤال ع طول ..

أولا .. لم لا نضع أحتمال بأن هناك شياطين قد خُلصت فعلاً..

أن الشيطان هو مخلوق من الرب أيضا..

هو يصعق بكلمه من الرب .. هو يسبح للرب .. لكنه دخل فى حالة تمرد..

لما لا نعتقد أن هناك شياطين نادمه علي فعلة الحيه بأنها غوت حواء ومن ثم صرخت للرب لا نريد أن نحيي الشر ..خلصنا يارب لنكون فى الخير .. 

أيضا..

هناك أنسان يكون الشيطان هو المتحكم به ..اذا الأنسان فى تلك الحاله وساوس وشرور متحركه ..

عندما يتوب هذا الشخص فأنه قد خُلص .. عند خلاصه تكون عزيمة الشيطان قد ضعفت .. لانه لم يستطع أن يخطف من يدي الرب ..وهو بحاجه للبدء من جديد ..لكنه قبل أن يبدأ من جديد سيفكر فى قوة الرب ..وسيفكر فى التمرد علي مبدأه وهو محاولة النيل من الأنسان ..

معلش سامحوني دي وجهة نظري اللي جوايا .!!!

وبعدين احنا منصليش ليه حتي للشيطان انه يرجع لربنا .. الشيطان عدو برضو !!!*​


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *أولا أنا مش قريت ولا حاجه فى الموضوع غير العنوان ..
> 
> لأني بصراحه بتوه لما بقرا ف موضوع طويل ومش بعرف أجمع ..
> 
> ...



هي دية خدعة الشيطان أن ننشغل به وننسى مسيح القيامة والحياة (مش قصدي أن كل من تكلم نسى المسيح بالطبع ارجو أن لا يفهم كلامي إلا في إطاره الصحيح)، فلا يصح أن ننشغل بعدو الخير الذي كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء وندخل في هذه الخدعة التي يُخدع بها البسطاء، لأنه مكتوب: [ لئلا يطمع فينا الشيطان لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره ] (2كورنثوس 2: 11)
ثم لماذا أعطانا الله سلاح الصليب الذي مكتوب عنه: [ إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه ] (كورنثوس 2: 15)
إخوتي الأحباء نصيحة من أخ لإخوته أن نبتعد تماماً عن هذه السيرة ولا نقترب منها على وجه الإطلاق إلا في أضيق الحدود، ولا نُفكر فيه لا بخير ولا شرّ، وحذاري من أن نُصلي لشيطان (كما أرسل لي البعض في رسائل خاصة) أو نأتي بذكره في فكرنا ولا نهتم به من الأصل والأساس، لأنه قادر أن يطرحنا بعيداً عن الله وبفكر خبيث يورطنا فيه فنفقد كل حس روحي، لأن الرسول يقول عن هذا الشرير [ فاخضعوا لله قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم ] (يعقوب 4: 7)، [ فقاوموه راسخين في الإيمان ] (1بطرس 5: 9)

فكيف نظن أن هُناك رجاء من الشيطان والرب يسوع نفسه قال: [ أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا، ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب ] (يوحنا 8: 44)

إخوتي الأحباء ما تم كتابته ليس بتعليم لأن من منا يعرف ويدرك عالم الأرواح من الناس، بل للنظر ونتعلم من كلمة الله وننظر للرب نفسه عن ما قاله عن العدو إبليس المُسمى عدو كل خير، الحية القديمة، هذا الذي خدع الكثيرين وأوقعهم في شرور لا تنتهي وتسبب في هلاكهم، فلا ينبغي أن نثق في أي فكر بالخير يأتينا عن عدو كل خير

ثم كيف لم يخلصه الله لو رأى أنه يحتاج لخلاص، وكيف يتكلم عنه الرب بهذه الصورة ويكون هو عكس ذلك، وكيف أشهره الرب جهاراً وأعطانا سلطاناً أن نغلبه، والكتاب المقدس وضحه أنه عدونا الأول (كما ذكر أخينا الحبيب خيريستوفر) ، فكيف لا نصدق الكتاب المقدس ونصدق فكرنا، ولنحذر كلنا يا إخوتي من الدخول في هذا العالم الشرير ونفحص أموره ونسير وراء أفكار الناس عنه، بل ولا ينبغي أن نقرأ عنه ونتفحص هذا العالم الشرير جداً، لأننا حتماً سنسقط ويكون سقوطنا عظيماً، وسنظن ان هذا خير وهذا خداع لن ندركه إلا بعد فوات الأوان، فلا يصدق أحد نفسه في أنه قادر أن يتحكم في هذا العالم كما يكتب الناس ويقولون
فلا تصدقوا أحد قط يقول أن له سلطان على شيطان ويقدر أن يسخره لنفسه، لأنه كذاب وأبو كل كذاب وقد خدع الكثيرين على مر الدهور، فلا أحد يثق إلا في الله وحده الذي قادر أن يهزمه بقوته التي وهبنا إياها في سرّ الإيمان، ولتعلم يا إخوتي أن الله محبة ونور والشيطان ظلمة وكراهية يريد أن يفتُك بكل إنسان لذلك علينا أن نحذر منه جداً... كونوا معافين في صليب ربنا يسوع الذي فيه الحرية وتقييد لعدو كل خير الذي مرمر نفوسنا واتعبها جداً...​


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ارجوكم يا إخوتي، الله محبة ونور والشيطان ظلمة وكراهية يريد أن يفتك بكل إنسان، أرحوا أنفسكم وركزوا في شخص المسيح الكلمة ... كونوا معافين في صليب ربنا يسوع الذي فيه الحرية وتقييد لعدو كل خير الذي مرمر نفوسنا واتعبها جداً...​




 تحيه طيبه اخي الغالي aymonded 
لا انكر انتظاري لمشاركتك بهذا الموضوع ومعرفتي المسبقه بما ستكون ولكن عذرا اخي العزيز لن استطيع الرد بشكل خاص وساتكلم بشكل عام
اذا كان هذا الموضوع خطر وذاك حرام والاخر لا يجوز والسابق خارج المسيحيه والاول خارج القوانين والاخير خارج الاعراف ....والسلسله طويله ... اذن لنغلق انفسنا على انفسنا ونكون عرضة لمخاطر لا نعرف عنها شيئا ونجهل الكثير عنها فالابتعاد عن الخطر لا يلغي وجوده ..؟؟؟!!!​


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تحيه طيبه اخي الغالي aymonded
> لا انكر انتظاري لمشاركتك بهذا الموضوع ومعرفتي المسبقه بما ستكون ولكن عذرا اخي العزيز لن استطيع الرد بشكل خاص وساتكلم بشكل عام
> اذا كان هذا الموضوع خطر وذاك حرام والاخر لا يجوز والسابق خارج المسيحيه والاول خارج القوانين والاخير خارج الاعراف ....والسلسله طويله ... اذن لنغلق انفسنا على انفسنا ونكون عرضة لمخاطر لا نعرف عنها شيئا ونجهل الكثير عنها فالابتعاد عن الخطر لا يلغي وجوده ..؟؟؟!!!​



أخي الحبيب أرجو ان تفهم كلامي في إطاره الصحيح، انا اتكلم عن تعليم، ولا اقصد أن  نظل منغلقين انا باتكلم عن خطر الانحصار في شخصية ينبغي أن نضعها في حجمها  الإنجيلي حسب الحق، لكي نعرف كيف نسلك بتدقيق لا في توريط أنفسنا فيما لا  ينفعنا، علينا أن نركز في المنفعة لأجل خلاصنا وليس في الجدل الذي يفقدنا  إشراقة نور الحياة، هنا لا نتكلم عن أي موضوع، ثم لا نعطي تعليم ونوجه الناس حسب الرأي الشخصي من عالم لا يعرف عنه احد شيئاً سوى من خلال أفكار  الناس لأن اكثرهم انخدعوا وظنوا ما يريد الشيطان أن يجعلهم يظنوه، انا كل  اللي اقصده ان الموضوع لا يستحق كل هذا العناء لأن من يستطيع أن يفصل فيه أو يأكد عليه.... 
وبعدين  يا أخي الحبيب ماذا نعرف عن عدو الخير وعالم الأرواح ونحن لم ندخله قط ولم  يعلن الكتاب المقدس تفاصيل عنه سوى ما يخص حيله من جهة الحرب وكيفية  النصره، إذا كان الرسل لم يتحدثوا عنه بتفاصيل ولا في أي مكان في الكتاب المقدس، لأن دخول هذا العالم خطر، وبخاصة على البسطاء، وهل كل ما تمت كتابته هو شيء مؤكد حسب التعليم أم أنها كلها افتراضات وأفكار مختلفة...

يا اخي الحبيب هنا لا نتكلم عن أي موضوع نتحدث فيه، فليس هو علم ولا فلسفة ولا حتى تأمل شخصي ولا مجرد رأي في موضوع، أو  حتى أي شيء يخص واقع نراه ومتيقنين منه، ثم لننظر لكلام الرب يسوع عنه  وكيف أنه لم يتكلم عن هذا العالم بشيء ولم يعطنا تعليماً ان نتكلم فيه أو  نتحدث عنه، حتى الآباء المختبرين على مر التاريخ حذروا من التورط فيه، وكنت  أظن ان الموضوع سيأخذ مجاله وينتهي لكنه أثر في الكثيرين وبدأت الرسائل  تاتيني عن لماذا لا نحب الشيطان، ولماذا لا نُصلي لأجله، والبعض أشفق والبعض فكر أفكار غريبة حتى ان البعض ارسل وقال الله ظالم لمذا لا يعطيه فرصة للتوبة، فانا لا أرد هنا على الفاهمين والأقوياء، لكني أكتب رداً على البسطاء الذين تعثروا وتحيروا وتهاوا جداً، لذلك علينا أن نراعي ما نكتب، يمكن لو الموضوع تمت مناقشته مع وضع تحذيرات أو تنبيهات ما كنت رديت هذا الرد لأني لم أرد منذ البداية لأنه كان موضوع عادي، لكن عند العثرة لابد من أن أرد وأكتب لينتبه الكل ويعرف كيف لا يتورط  في تعاطف أو ينسى خلاص نفسه.. أرجو ان يتم فهم كلامي في إطاره الصحيح لأني  لست من النوع المنغلق ولا أحب الانغلاق، ولا حتى التضييق على أحد، *وأنا هنا أتكلم كأخ وليس بآمر ولا ن**اهي** حتى*، والكل في النهاية أحرار، لأني لن أمنع الموضوع ولا حتى أُصرح به على وجه الإطلاق ... أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير واحترام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله، كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

سامحوني على تقصيري في توصيل المعنى من كلامي، لربما أكون أنفعلت بحسب الغيرة على نفوس من تعثروا، ولا أقصد أن أحد من الذبن دخلوا الموضوع أعثروا أحد أو حتى يقصدوا شيء أو أن كل من كتب نسى المسيح والإنجيل، بل عدو كل خير هو الذي يُريد أن يُعثر الكثيرين ويورطهم في الشر ويدخلهم للموت، سامحوني أنا لا أقصد شيئاً قط، غير المنفعة فقط، فلاحظوا الضعفاء والمتعثرين، لأن أن كنا أقوياء فلا ينبغي أن ننسى النفوس التي ممكن أن تُعثر بسهولة وترتبك في حياتها، فالكلام لا يٌُمنع بالطبع لأنه أكيد هناك تساؤلات عند الكثيرين وحتى البسطاء والموضوع أفاد البعض، *فلا نمنع النقاش أو نغلقه لأن هذا خطأ أيضاً، بل خطأ جسيم*، ولكننا نوجه الكل بروح المحبة والوداعة ونُعرف الجميع أن مُعظم ما كُتب آراء شخصية وليس لنا إلا أن نلتزم بتعليم الإنجيل لأجل البنيان... لكم مني تحية محبة صادقة في سرّ التقوى التي تجمعنا بالسلام الإلهي الفائق، أتشعم في وجه النور أن تكونوا في ملء السلام وفرح الروح القدس ببساطة المحبة آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (6 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذا كان هذا الموضوع خطر وذاك حرام والاخر لا يجوز والسابق خارج المسيحيه والاول خارج القوانين والاخير خارج الاعراف ....والسلسله طويله ... اذن لنغلق انفسنا على انفسنا ونكون عرضة لمخاطر لا نعرف عنها شيئا ونجهل الكثير عنها فالابتعاد عن الخطر لا يلغي وجوده ..؟؟؟!!!



 
*معك حق* يا هشام الإبتعاد عن الخطر لا يلغي وجوده ولكن كما تقول الكلمه بوضوح يبعدنا عنه.
 
*ومعك حق أيضا* أننا سنكون عرضة لمخاطر لا نعرف عنها شيئا ونجهل الكثير عنها عندما نغلق انفسنا على انفسنا.  
 
ولكن السؤال الذي يحضرني هو: كيف يكون الإنغلاق الحقيقي "على أنفسنا" نحن الذين صرنا أبناء الله بالتبني بيسوع المسيح ومنحنا القيامة الأبدية؟
 
كيف نغلق أنفسنا على أنفسنا بعد أن مات الإنسان العتيق فينا مع المسيح في المعمودية وقام متحدا معه مجددا مولودا روحيا جديدا من فوق بالماء والروح؟ 
 
الجواب: نغلق أنفسنا على أنفسنا بالإبتعاد عن الرب طالبين المعرفة عن طريق آخر غير طريق الرب، متكلين على أنفسنا فيما هو أكبر منا، تماما كما فعل أبونا آدم وأمنا حواء يوم أرادا أن يعرفا الخير والشر لوحدهما بدون الرب. 

لم تَحْسُن كلمة الرب لهم:  "وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ".

بل حسُن كلام الشيطان: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!
. بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».

ها هم قد عرفوا الخير والشر عن طريق غير طريق الله - عن طريق الشيطان. ماذا حصل؟ 



هل أعطتهما المعرفة شيئا أفضل مما كانا سيحصلنا عليه وهما في معية الرب؟
هل جنبتهما خطر الجهل أو الموت؟
هل صدق معهم مصدر المعرفة (الشيطان) في المعلومة التي اعطاها لهما؟ أم انه كذب عليهما بأنهما لن يموتا؟
*الجواب*: في المعرفة التي حصلا عليها عن طريق غير طريق الرب *ابتعدا عن مصدر المعرفة الحقة المطلقة المُحْيِيَة* فغلقوا انفسهم على انفسهم وكان الموت والهلاك هو النتيجة. 
 ليرحمنا الله  بعظيم رحمته ويغفر لنا حبنا للمجد الباطل ويعطينا الحكمة والتواضع لكي لا نقبل كلمة بعد كلمته وحكمة غير حكمته.


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 أبريل 2013)

أمة قال:


> ليرحمنا الله  بعظيم رحمته ويغفر لنا حبنا للمجد الباطل ويعطينا الحكمة والتواضع لكي لا نقبل كلمة بعد كلمته وحكمة غير حكمته.



اميـــــــــــــــــن

امي الغاليه ... لاكلام بعد كلامك
ما اقصده هو الكلام والنقاش هنا افضل من خارج هذا المكان
لا اعتقد بقبول احد ان نناقشه خارج اطار الكنيسه وكلام الرب 
وبما اني متابع  لهذا الموضوغ توجب قرائتي لكل المشاركات وبالاخص محورها كاتب الموضوع ولم اجده خارج اطار كلامك الواضح
وما يخص من تعتقدون بعثرتهم فلكل سؤال جواب ولكل بداية نهايه فلتكن هنا وليس بمكان اخر
ربي يباركك ويحفظك يا غاليه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

ده مجرد نقاش عادى , انا شخصيا مشوفتش فيه هرطقة من جانب اى طرف فيه ولا عثرة ولا مجد باطل 
ولا احنا عايزين نعثر حد ولا نبعد عن طريق الرب بمعرفة مغلوطة ابدا ولا اعتقد ان صاحب الموضوع طالب لمجد زائل او شئ هو مجرد عرض للافكار والمعلومات كما ان صاحب الموضوع فى عرضه لفكرة الموضوع مبعدش فى نظرى عن فكر الكتاب عن الشيطان على انه هو الشر ذاته ولا تعاطف مع الشيطان بأى شكل من الاشكال , ده هو بيؤكد ان الشيطان لا يمكن ان يخلص لانه الشر فى حد ذاته 
فأنا  اعتقد اننا ممكن نتناقش فى اى حاجة طالما احنا واعين بنعمل ايه وبنتناقش فى ايه وواعين لتأثير ده علينا 
احنا مش هندخل عالم الشيطان ولا نمارس اعماله ولا نٌعجب بيه ولا هيصعب علينا ولا هنحبه ونتبعه 

على العموم لو الادارة شايفة ان نقاشات زى ديه فيها خطورة او غلط ممكن تمنع النقاش او الدخول فيها 
سلام


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ده مجرد نقاش عادى , انا شخصيا مشوفتش فيه هرطقة من جانب اى طرف فيه ولا عثرة ولا مجد باطل
> ولا احنا عايزين نعثر حد ولا نبعد عن طريق الرب بمعرفة مغلوطة ابدا ولا اعتقد ان صاحب الموضوع طالب لمجد زائل او شئ هو مجرد عرض للافكار والمعلومات كما ان صاحب الموضوع فى عرضه لفكرة الموضوع مبعدش فى نظرى عن فكر الكتاب عن الشيطان على انه هو الشر ذاته ولا تعاطف مع الشيطان بأى شكل من الاشكال , ده هو بيؤكد ان الشيطان لا يمكن ان يخلص لانه الشر فى حد ذاته
> فأنا  اعتقد اننا ممكن نتناقش فى اى حاجة طالما احنا واعين بنعمل ايه وبنتناقش فى ايه وواعين لتأثير ده علينا
> احنا مش هندخل عالم الشيطان ولا نمارس اعماله ولا نٌعجب بيه ولا هيصعب علينا ولا هنحبه ونتبعه
> ...



أختي العزيزة لا غبار على كاتب الموضوع نهائياً ولا قصد أحد العثرة على وجه الإطلاق، المشكلة في المتلقي وليست الكاتب وانا لا زلت عند رأيي في النهاية [ *فلا نمنع النقاش أو نغلقه لأن هذا خطأ أيضاً، بل خطأ جسيم ]
*كل قصدي التوجية والتنبيه في كلامنا لكي يكون متكامل ليس أكثر من هذا، *لأن لو أغلقنا كل موضوع كان معثر لأحد فأين نتكلم بحرية، ومن أين نعرف ما يجول في خاطر الناس ونفهمهم !!!!* وأين نوجه الناس !!! وأين وألف أين، فليس الحل غلق كل موضوع نراه أعثر أحد، لأن من يستطيع أن يكتب موضوع لا يمكن أن يُعثر أحد ويمنع أن يفهمه خطأ !!!!
*فرجاء خاص جداً عدم غلق هذا الموضوع أو حذفه او نقله لمكان آخر أو حتى أن يكف الناس عن أي كلام أو وضع أي رأي يريدوا به الإضافة*، ولا مانع ان نختلف، وليس معنى اننا نختلف نغلق الموضوع ونتنحى عنه، بل ليكن مفتوحاً على مصراعيه لأي نقاش ولأي رأي سواء متفقين حوله أو حتى معترضين أو لا نقبله، وطالما كملنا كل نقطة وغطناها ووضحنا في تعليقات خُتمت بكلام الأم الحبيبة [أمه] فهذا يكمل الموضوع ويوضحه ونكمل النقاش في سلام لأن الجوانب الأساسية تم تغطيتها، مع رفع العثرة وإظهار التعليم بالتوضيح، وطالما وضحنا النقاط التي فاتتت عند سرد الموضوع فأن هذا يجعلنا ننجح في توصيل التعليم الصحيح والفهم الذي ينبغي أن يسير الكل في إطاره.. صلي لأجلي النعمة معك
​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

غلق الموضوع او عدم غلقه ده قرار الادارة وصاحب الموضوع  , انا مش ليا انى اتدخل فيه 

حضرتك مشكورا كتبت تحذير للناس اللى اتعثرت من الموضوع , بس هما لو مكانوش قروا عنه هنا وسطنا وسط اخواتهم كان ممكن يقروه فى مكان تانى غلط خالص بمعلومات بعيدة تماما عن المسيح ومش بس يتعثروا ده ممكن يضيعوا خالص 
او ممكن الافكار والتساؤلات ديه تجيلهم وتخطر فى بالهم من غير اى حاجة خالص 
حضرتك اكيد عارف ان الفكر غير محدود وممكن الانسان يفكر فى اى حاجة وكل حاجة 
فالافضل هو نقاش المواضيع ديه فى اماكنها الصح زى المنتدى كده علشان لو حد ممكن يتعثر لو سمع الكلام ده من بره يقرا الكلام ده هنا ويعرف الصح من الغلط 
انا بس حبيت اوضح اننا مش قصدنا نعثر حد ولا البعد عن الكتاب ولا عن فكر المسيح و التعمق فى افكار او حكمة عالمية من اى نوع  ولا جه فى كلامنا اى تعاطف مع ابليس او حتى فرضية لتوبته او خلاصه او اى كلام عن محبة ليه او صلاة من اجله ده ضد الكتاب المقدس 100% 

وكلامى عن ايقاف النقاش كان بعد كلام حضرتك الاول لما حضرتك قولت ان الموضوع اخد اكبر من حجمه وبلاش نتوسع فى الكلام ده والنقاشات ديه اكتر من كده 
فقولت لو الادارة شايفة ان فيه خطر او الكلام ده مش صح , يبقا تمنع النقاش فى المواضيع ديه .

ملحوظة : اعتذر لخادم البتول عن المداخلات ديه , بس هى كانت ضرورية لتوضيح الامور , انا اسفة ياخادم البتول مش قصدى ابدا تشتيت موضوعك .

سلام.


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

كلامك صح يا أختي لا غبار عليه وقصدي مثل قصدك بالظبط، ولكن فقط أحببت أو أوضح ان لا داعي للغلق لأن ممكن الناس تضيف شيء مهم او حد يتسائل بغرض أن يفهم شيء جديد أو يوضح ما قد يكون فيه لبس عند أي أحد، وحقيقي اشكرك كتير على ردك الواعي والمركز، لك مني تحية صاقة لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2013)

أمة قال:


> بل حسُن كلام الشيطان: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!
> . بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».
> 
> ها هم قد عرفوا الخير والشر عن طريق غير طريق الله - عن طريق الشيطان. ماذا حصل؟
> ...



ممكن اعلق ؟؟ 
هما هيعرفوا ( المعرفة ) ازاى الفرق بين الحياة مع الاله و الحياة بعيد عنه الا لما يجربوا !! .. الغريب هو الانفعال الزائد فى نص الكتاب المقدس .. و اللعنات على كل منهما ..

الرب الحنون تجاه مخلوقيه يقول 
هو ذا أدم قد صار كواحد منا ، يعرف الخير و الشر ، و الأن لعله يمد يده فيأخذ من شجرة الحياة أيضا و يأكل ، فيحيا الى الدهر 

ده بيأكد ان الحية كانت تقول الحقيقة : 
لن تموتا ، انما الله عالم انكما فى يوم تأكلان منه ( ثمر الشجرة المحرمة ) تنفتح اعينكما و تصيران كألهة عارفى الخير و الشر 

هذا ما حدث بشهادة الرب نفسه ..  
لماذا حاول الرب ان يخفى ان هذا ما سيحدث ؟
لماذا اراد ان يمنع الانسان من ان يحيا الى الابد ؟
اذا كان دافع الاله الوحيد الذى دفعه الى خلق الانسان هو ان يكون الانسان على صورة الله ... و الله نفسه يعيش الى الابد
لماذا لا يعيش الانسان الى الابد ؟
اما كان الخلود اقرب لتحقيق امر الله ( انموا و اكثروا ، و املأوا الارض و اخضعوها ) ام ماذا ؟


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

حبيب قلبي الغالي حاول تفهم سفر التكوين في الإطار الذي وضع فيه لأنك ابتعدت بعيداً عن القصد وفهمت شيء آخر تماماً بعيداً عن النص نفسه حسب تأملك الشخصي، لأن سبق الله وحذر وأعطى وصية، لأن هنا القصد في أنهما لو أكلا من شجرة الحياة فيحيا إلى الأبد في المعرفة من جهة الخير والشر وانفتاح أعينهما على الشر ذاته والدخول في الخبرة حسب وقيعة العدو، والله لم يصب عليهم اللعنات بل كشف عن مشكلة مخالفة الوصية التي ادخلتهم في لعنة الموت، لأن الإنسان بلا حكمة يتورط في المعرفة بعيداً عن الله وتصبح له شراً عون أن تكون للتميز والفهم الصحيح، لأن شهوة معرفة كل شيء بلا ضابط أو رابط فأنه يصبح وبالاً على الإنسان، وهذا يختلف عن المعرفة لكي يزداد الإنسان تعلم وفهم لبنيان حياته في التقوى، وبعد هذا جرب الإنسان كل شيء وزداد شراً جيلاً بعد جيلن لذلك لم يُخلص الله الإنسان مباشرة لكي يعرف نفسه ويعرف أنه لن يفلح في الوصول لله بذاته بعد أن دخل فيه عنصر الفساد الذي تبع الاستماع لآخر غير الله، فالله لم يظهر للإنسان ويمنعه لكي لا يتدخل في حريته، لأنه أعطاه الوصية وتركه لذاته يختار ما يميل نحوه، مع أن عنده الوصية ومع ذلك خالفها بحريته وغرادته ربما بغرض التجربة وربما لأنه فكر في الموضوع وقال ايه المانع، والله فقط أعلن النتيجة، وأنا لا أقصد بالطبع أن أخرج عن الموضوع الأساسي للدخول في شرح سفر التكوين، فباعتذر بشدة لتدخلي المركز لأن سبق وتم شرح هذه الجزئية كثيراً جداً... كن معافي
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

> *الاخ  جاكس المحترم يقول *
> ممكن اعلق ؟؟
> هما هيعرفوا ( المعرفة ) ازاى الفرق بين الحياة مع الاله و الحياة بعيد عنه الا لما يجربوا !! .. الغريب هو الانفعال الزائد فى نص الكتاب المقدس .. و اللعنات على كل منهما ..
> 
> ...


أولا   : ممكن  تعلق ..وممكن  الرد المسيحى أن  يقوم بتصويب   تعليقاتك مادام الكل يدور فى إطار إحترام قواعد البحث العلمى .
ثانياً : يعنى أيه [الغريب الانفعال الزائد] ??... هل  مكتوب أن الله إنفعل أم هذه  إضافات من عندياتك - إنطباعات ذاتية وهل التحليلات الخاصة والإنطباعات الذاتية لها مكان فى البحث العلمى ؟؟؟ وهل المقدسات تكون محل للانطباعات والتخمينات ؟  أين من النص  او من التفاسير المعتمدة [  الانفعال الزائد ]؟؟؟

الاله لم ينفعل  قط : الله * أخبرهما* * بتكملة *   المعرفة - بالنتيجة الحتمية  لنتيجة المخالفة والعصيان إنها ثمر  ذاتى للخطيئة   automatic> والله لم ينفعل لان الله لا يتغير ولا ينفعل من حيث طبيعته . بإستثناء [إعلان تعبيرات] الكتاب المقدس التى قصد منها التفسير وتقريب الصورة الذهنية للقارئ لهدف تعليمه حسب إستيعاب  المتعلم -وهى مسألة تقريبية قياسية لا دخل لها بطبيعة جوهر الالوهية .


- إذن  هما ها يعرفوا إزاى ؟
+ أجبنا: أن الله أعلن لهما  بنفسه - وهو العليم القدير -  آبان (بيـّنَ) ... وأظهر لهما...وكلمهما.. قبل أى شئ.
اذن  : إن أنا حذرت إبنى قائلا إحذر من  هذا الكابل الذى يجرى فيه تيار الكهرباء العالى الجهد.. إنه قاتل مدمر لحياتك .
فلا تلومنى أنا  إن  جرب بإرادته الحرة أن يمسك الكابل فيحدث فيه  الموت أو الصدمة العصبية  من أعراض ((عصبية ونفسية ومخية ))  فلومى لابنى  لا يعد هنا إنفعالا غريبا شاذا أو شططاً بالغاً فى الحديث.
*ثالثاً*
الرب الحنون تجاه مخلوقاته \ الذى بالمناسبة هنا يعلن أول إشارات ثالوثية الالوهية فى الاله الواحد الوحيد الثالوث الواحد غير المفترق \ لقد عرف آدم *الشر كل الشر بأنواعه معرفةٍ إختبارية فعلية كاملة*  ودخلت الخطية والفساد فعلا وحقاً  بمحض كامل الارادة الحر  والوعى المدرك إلى كيان آدم وطبيعته..
والله لا يريد آدم ان يحيا مختبراً  الشر فحياة آدم  إذا قدر لها  أن تستمر بلا  موت بيولوجى لصارت إرتباطاً كاملاً مستمراً مؤبداً بالترابيات والارضيات.. بشهواتها ورغباتها المبنية على أساس  الاستقلال والانفصال عن الله وإختبار  عصياناً لارادته - واقعاً فعلياً مُعاشاً- مكتوباً عليه الاستمرار المؤبد.
إذن قمة الحب والعطاء  والشفقة والحنان أن الرب لايريد لادم  أن يحيا إلى الابد كادحاً شقياً فى الارض- المنفي- الذى *نفته إليه خطيته وعصيانه *محكوماً بالشقاء مصاباً بلعنة أن الارض لا تعود تعطيه قوتها وأنه لا يعملها إلا بالشقاء والتعب بلا راحة ... فالحنان هنا هو  السماح له بالراحة وإلأ يكون قد حكم على نفسه بالشقاء أبداً أبدياً فى الارض .


> ده بيأكد ان الحية كانت تقول الحقيقة :
> لن تموتا ، انما الله عالم انكما فى يوم تأكلان منه ( ثمر الشجرة المحرمة ) تنفتح اعينكما و تصيران كألهة عارفى الخير و الشر


لا الحية لا تقول إلا الكذب مهما كان مغلفاً بما  يظنه  السطحيون حقيقة .
لقد إبتدأ الموت كل أنواع الموت تعمل فى آدم وآله .... وأبداً أبداً ما صار الانسان يوماً   * [كالله عارفاً] *
*فنوعية* معرفة الانسان *وكميته *تختلف عن الله أيتها الحية القديمة  إبليس الكذاب.
*كماً*: الانسان مهما تقدم فى القرن الحادى والعشرين فى كل العلوم التطبيقية والتكنولوجية ابداً ما صار عالماً ولا عارفاً لازال قاصراً وكلما تبحر فى كل الانواع  من العلوم والمعارف كلما تيقن من قصوره وجهله  من كل الاوجهه.
أما من جهة النوع : فمعرفة الانسان تختلف تماما عن معرفة الله : إن الانسان عرف من الخير والشر  قدراًمحدودا جداً . فما عرفه من الشر  عرفه معرفة الاختبار الذى لوثه ودنسه -\ وعرفه معرفة الاحتياج والاشتهاء .زمعرفة العوز والحاجة .. وآدت به مماراسات الشر إلى الانحراف والدمار .. وسؤء العواقب .. وكان خاسراً .. *وفى كل هذا هو ليس [كالله] يا محتال يا أبليس*


> هذا ما حدث بشهادة الرب نفسه ..


إثبت من النص  بتقديم نصوص واضحة وتفسيرات معتمدة لعلماء مسيحيين معتمدين.



> لماذا حاول الرب ان يخفى ان هذا ما سيحدث ؟


إثبت من النص أن الرب حاول أن يخفي شيئاً ؟؟ يخفي ماذا يا رجل ؟؟ ماذا بك؟؟!


> لماذا اراد ان يمنع الانسان من ان يحيا الى الابد ؟


أراد أن يمنعه أن يحيا بيولوجياً  حياة مؤبدة فى المنفي وفى الشقاء وتحت العقوبة ... أراد أن يمنعه من الحياه  *عاصياً* إلى ألابد...  أراد أن يمنعه أن يحيا *متروكا.. مغضوباً عليه* إلى الابد.
لإن الآكل من شجرة الحياة والخلود* إذا كان قد تم سيكون تالياً   (بعد) *الاكل من شجرة معرفة الشر من الخير (معرفة إختبارية فعلية قوامها التنفيذ بمقتضى حرية الارادة )- بما  يتضمنه ذلك من  تغييرات إعترت الطبيعة البشرية من فساد وميل إلى الخطيئة ونزوع إلى العصيان.


> اذا كان دافع الاله الوحيد الذى دفعه الى خلق الانسان هو ان يكون الانسان على صورة الله ... و الله نفسه يعيش الى الابد
> لماذا لا يعيش الانسان الى الابد ؟


>[ خلق اللهُ الانسانَ على  صورته ومثاله] : فى البر وقداسة الحق - فى حرية الاراده - فى المسئؤلية الواعية الخيرة.فى الادراك والاستيعاب والتفكير والمنطق .. والعواطف.
علماً بأن على صورته ومثاله لا تعنى مساوياً منطبقاً له فى القدر والكم والنوع .. بل تظل  القياسات مع الفارق.
الله خلق الانسان للخلود والابدية لكن كما أوضحنا سلفاً -ليس وهو بحال العصيان والخطيئة والرفض.. ليس وهو تحت التأديب وبحال الغضب ..ليس وطبيعته مشوهه .. ليس وهو له شهوات وإشتياقات بناءاً على عصيان إراده الله.
كما أسلفنا.. 
والا  لما قال المسيح فى الانجيل أيات تدل على أن الملكوت معد منذ إنشاء الله للعالم.
[*الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح25الايات31ومابعدها*][30. وَالْعَبْدُ الْبَطَّالُ اطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.
31. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.
32. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ
33. فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.
34. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي * رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.*
35. لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْتُمُونِي.
36. عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضاً فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ.
37. فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ أَوْ عَطْشَاناً فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟
38. وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْنَاكَ أَوْ عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟
39. وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟
40. فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ.
41. «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ
42. لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي.
43. كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَاناً فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. مَرِيضاً وَمَحْبُوساً فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي.
44. حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضاً: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً أَوْ عَطْشَاناً أَوْ غَرِيباً أَوْ عُرْيَاناً أَوْ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟
45. فَيُجِيبُهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا.
46. فَيَمْضِي هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابٍ أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».] انتهى الاقتباس الذى يوضح ان الخلود السعيد مهيأ مند الدقيقة الاولى لتأسيس العالم *للانسان*


> اما كان الخلود اقرب لتحقيق امر الله ( انموا و اكثروا ، و املأوا الارض و اخضعوها ) ام ماذا ؟


لاعلاقة موضوعية  عقلية بين الخلود  وبين  ملؤهم للارض
مرة اخرى انت  تختار للبشر انهم يعيشوا يعملوا ويفلحوا الارض حياة دينيوية يعمها الشقاء
وتتحامل  على الوحى الالهى الذى بين ان اراده الله للانسان الحياة الممجده السعيده فى الابدية السمائية .


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أولا   : ممكن  تعلق ..وممكن  الرد المسيحى أن  يقوم بتصويب   تعليقاتك مادام الكل يدور فى إطار إحترام قواعد البحث العلمى .
> ثانياً : يعنى أيه [الغريب الانفعال الزائد] ??... هل  مكتوب أن الله إنفعل أم هذه  إضافات من عندياتك - إنطباعات ذاتية وهل التحليلات الخاصة والإنطباعات الذاتية لها مكان فى البحث العلمى ؟؟؟ وهل المقدسات تكون محل للانطباعات والتخمينات ؟  أين من النص  او من التفاسير المعتمدة [  الانفعال الزائد ]؟؟؟
> 
> الاله لم ينفعل  قط : الله * أخبرهما* * بتكملة *   المعرفة - بالنتيجة الحتمية  لنتيجة المخالفة والعصيان إنها ثمر  ذاتى للخطيئة   automatic> والله لم ينفعل لان الله لا يتغير ولا ينفعل من حيث طبيعته . بإستثناء [إعلان تعبيرات] الكتاب المقدس التى قصد منها التفسير وتقريب الصورة الذهنية للقارئ لهدف تعليمه حسب إستيعاب  المتعلم -وهى مسألة تقريبية قياسية لا دخل لها بطبيعة جوهر الالوهية .
> ...



الف شكر يا باشا على كل الكلام الكبير ده .. 
خلاص يا باشا الحية بتقول كدب ولا تزعل نفسك .. 

اهم حاجة بس انا عايز اقولك عليها .. انا .. جاكس .. اخر حاجة بعملها هى انى اسأل حد .. بمعنى انى بدور و افهم و اعمل كل حاجة بدماغى بنفسى و لما حاجة مش بفهمها بعد مجهود كبيبر ببقى خلاص زهقت و جبت اخرى .. اروح اسأل فيها .. لذلك مش عايزك تزعل يا باشا اول لما اسأل اعرف على طول انى بجد انا عايز اجابة .. لذلك تلاقى اسئلتى قليلة .. اسف يا باشا و متشكر طبعا على كل الكلام اللى حضرتك كتبته .. 

اخر حاجة عايز اقولها .. انا دينى اولا و اخيرا هو .. الانسانية .. لا مسلم و لا مسيحى .. فقبل اى حاجة انا اعتذر من حضرتك او من اى حد ضايقته فى الموضوع او برا الموضوع .. لأنى حسيت ان حضرتك اضايقت .. فلو احساسى صح يبقى تقبل اسفى .. بلييز بلييز تقبلوا اسفى .. بلاش حد يضايق حتى منى 

اليك كل تقدير و احترام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2013)

> الاله لم ينفعل قط


 !!!!! يعنى ايه!؟؟و إزاى؟؟ و هل مذكور فى الكتاب المقدس ان الاله  لم او لا ينفعل قط؟؟
 موضوع تانى انا عارفا بس الجمله لفتت انتباهى-- 
 ممكن نبقى نفتح بيها موضوع مستقل-


----------



## خادم البتول (6 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤالى لا يزال مطروحاً ....*
> ​




ساعات مش بافهمك أستاذنا الحبيب... أو يمكن انت مش فاهمني.. احنا مفيش بينا أي خلاف. بالعكس، إنت ممكن تكمل الصورة بكل معارفك الإسلامية. لكن كل ده لسه اسمه في النهاية *ديمونولوجي*، لأن الديمونولوجي مظلة عامة تشمل دراسة *جميع الشياطين *في *جميع الديانات والعقائد*، بما في ذلك الإسلام. لكن إذا بس ح نتكلم عن الشياطين في المسيحية يبقا اسمه ديمونولوجي مسيحي.. في الإسلام يبقا ديمونولوجي إسلامي.. في التبت يبقا ديمونولوجي بوذي.. وهكذا. 


ثانيا القرين: مفيش شيطان قرين لكل إنسان في الإسلام، حسب معرفتي المتواضعة، خاصة إن الآية نفسها اللي انت مشكورا جبتها مش بتقول "كل"، وإنما فقط "من يعش عن ذكر الرحمن". لكن *حتى لو*، حتى لو *كل إنسان ليه قرين*، لسه بالنسبة لي وجود القرين ده مسألة ضعيفة جدا. ليه ضعيفة؟ زي ما قلتلك: التواتر. لو *بس الإسلام *هو المصدر لفكرة القرين تبقا ضعيفة، مش عشان الإسلام نفسه ضعيف أو غير مهم، إنما عشان تنوع المصادر في تأييد فكرة واحدة هو اللي بيديها قوتها في البحث. *مثال*: مفهوم "*المايا*" (إن العالم وهم، أو خداع، أو "حلم") المفهوم ده في *الهندوسية *هو تقريبا نفسه بالنص في *البوذية *وهو تقريبا نفسه بالنص في *فيزياء الكوانتم *(وبيسميه ماكس بلانك حرفيا "*ماتريكس*"، ومن هنا جه عنوان الفيلم الشهير)، علاوة على كده نفس المفهوم  بالمضمون أو رمزيا موجود في العهد الجديد (*مسيحية*) وتاني بالمضمون أو بالرمز في أحد كتب الإمام الغزالي (*إسلام*)! بالتالي فكرة زي دي أقدر أقول عليها *قوية*. ليه؟ لأن ممكن دعمها من أكتر من زاوية ومصدر وثقافة، وعبر زمن طويل جدا. مجرد تواترها ده هو قوتها!


فيه حاجات تانية غير التواتر تدعم قوة فكرة أو ضعفها. مثلا: هل للفكرة أي *دليل *مباشر أو غير مباشر في *البحوث العلمية *الحديثة؟ أو مثلا: هل القكرة تنسجم داخل الرؤية أو الإطار أو* النموذج النظري*العام (زي النموذج اللي احنا بناقش بعض أفكاره في التوبيك ده)؟ وهكذا.. يعني فيه *معايير*. إذا الفكرة وافقت المعايير دي كلها بتدخل فورا لمكانها في النظرية حتى لو كانت فكرة إسلامية، وإذا فشلت بتخرج من النظرية حتى لو كانت فكرة مسيحية. أما إذا الفكرة وافقت بعض المعايير وفشلت في بعض المعايير بنحطها على جنب مؤقتا.. مش بنرميها كلية، لكن كمان مش بنقدر نحطها كعمود أساسي يعتمد قيام النظرية عليه. *وكل الأفكار دون استثناء* بتخضع لنفس *المعايير *عدا فقط النظريات العلمية، لأنها بالفعل علمية وبالفعل خضعت مقدما لمعايير العلم في مجالها قبل ما تبقا نظرية علمية.


بناء على كل ما سبق، فكرة أن "هناك قرين لكل إنسان" فكرة ضعيفة جدا، نعم، بغض النظر هل مصدرها القرآن أو التوراة أو الإنجيل، يؤمن بها شيوخ أم رهبان أم سحرة. وضحت كده الصورة يا أستاذنا؟  


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (6 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> ممكن اعلق ؟؟
> ................




وما الفائـــــــدة؟ 

أنت لم تأخذ أبدا الأمر بأية جدية أو صدق في البحث! أنت مثل "مريم" في قصصك، الفتاة التي تنكب فوق عملها لا تعطيك سوف نصف أذن، وحين تسألها عن شيء تلقى إليك بالكلمات المقتضبة دون أن ترفع رأسها عن شاشتها، وبالجملة لا تدري أي شيء عن عالمك! بالمثل أنت لا تدري أي شيء عن عالمنا وعن هؤلاء الذين تكتب إليهم. أنت تظن أن عقيدتنا محض كومة من *أساطير*، وحسبنا أن شجرة ـ "*شجرة*" ـ غيرت مجري التاريخ، بل سببت ضياع الجنس البشري كله! قصة خرافية لا تناسب إلا الأطفال والحمقى، أو على الأكثر أصحاب الإيمان الأعمي الذي تنازلوا عن "*عقولهم*" بالكلية، لحساب كهنة هم ككل الكهنة في كل العصور: *سماسرة *يقتاتون على أحلام البسطاء والفقراء، يبيعون لهم "وهم الإله" صباح مساء على أمل كاذب بنعيم لا يزول بعد الموت، وبفردوس من فانتازيا لا وجود له! 

* صادقا أجب: أليس هذا ما تؤمن به؟*

كان الأولى بك يا صديقي، ويا كل صديق حار أو شك أو ألحد، أن تسأل أولا بهدوء: كيف نجت وعاشت هذه الحفنة الأولى من "الحمقى" الذين آمنوا بذلك الناصري وصدقوا تلك الخرافات؟ ربما سمعت عن تاريخ طويل من العذابات والآلام والدماء والشهداء، ولكن ليس هذا ما أعني. أعني كيف نشأت ونمت وترعرعت هذه "*الخرافات*" في بيئة كانت تعج بأعظم ما أنتج "*العقل*" البشري في حينه: *الفلسفة اليونانية*؟ نعم، كيف صمدت "الأسطورة" أمام "الفلسفة"؟ كيف عاشت "الخرافة" في معبد "الحكمة"؟ كيف غلب هذا الـ"بولس" سقراط وأرسطو، وكيف سحق هذا الـ"أثناسيوس" أفلاطون وأبيقور؟

وعليه انتبه قليلا صديقي لما نكتب. نحن قوم شريعتنا "*المحبة*"، ونحن لذلك نحتفي بالجميع، حتى بـ"مريم" رغم كل غفلتها، بل حتى رغم سخريتها أحيانا! فقط نسألكم أيها الأحباء بعض الانتباه.. وبعض الجدية:

___________________________

 
هما هيعرفوا ( المعرفة ) ازاى الفرق بين الحياة مع الاله والحياة بعيد عنه الا لما........

تكفينا هذه الجملة فقط، فهذا هو خلل "الرؤية"، وهنا مكمن الخطأ كله: *ليست هناك حياة بعيدا عن الإله*! الإله هو الحياة: "أنا هو الحياة"، من ثم هذا ليس خيارا، لأنك لا يمكن أن "تحيا" بعيدا عن الإله. حين يتنفس جسدك وتتحرك أعضاؤك فليست هذه هي الحياة، وإنما فقط آخر وأضيق تعبير للحياة ـ التعبير الذي فيه يشترك *الإنسان والبهيمة *سواء بسواء، وليس لأجل هذا صنع الله الإنسان!


هذا ما حدث بشهادة الرب نفسه ..
لماذا حاول الرب ان يخفى ان هذا ما سيحدث؟

لم يحاول الله إخفاء أي شيء، بل بالعكس لقد كان تحريم الشجرة إلى حين، وكان تدبير الله أن *يأكل آدم منها *لاحقا، فيصير مثله عارفا الخير والشر، وأن يأكل أيضا من شجرة الحياة ويصير مثله خالدا. في الرسالة إلى اتوليكوس ـ حوالي 195 ميلادية ـ يقول القديس *ثيوفيلوس الأنطاكي*: 
"لو أن الله منذ البداية خلق الإنسان خالدا لكان كأنه صنع ذاته، ولو خلقه قابلا للموت لظهر أن الله هو مسبب موته. لم يخلق الله إذن الإنسان خالدا ولا مائتا، بل قادرا على التحول إلى إحدى الجهتين: الخلود أو الموت. فلو اتجه إلى ما تعلق بالخلود وحفظ وصية الله أخذ من لدنه الخلود وصار إلها. ولو على العكس تحول إلى ما اتصل بالموت مخالفا لله أصبح هو نفسه المسبب لموته، لأن الله أبدع الإنسان حــرا، سيدا على إرادته"!​
في هذا النص فقط الإجابة على كثير من أسئلتك المنثورة، ولكن ما زال هناك المزيد:


في جملة شديدة الدلالة ـ في العظة على سفر التكوين ـ يقول القديس *يوحنا ذهبي الفم*: "إن صورة الله ومثاله هي هبة وعطية معرفة الإنسان بخالقه". فمن هذه الجملة ـ أيضا هذه الجملة فقط ـ نعرف أن آدم ـ في المشهد الأول ـ كان أمام نوعين من المعرفة: الأولى هي "*معرفة الإنسان بخالقه*"، وهذا معنى من معاني "صورة الله ومثاله"، حسب شيخنا ذهبي الفم. المعرفة الثانية هي "*معرفة الخير والشر*"، وهذه هي الشجرة التي تم في البدء تحريمها. 


نحن إذن وجها لوجه أمام *تناقضين *صارخين في الكتاب: 
1- الله يعرف الخير والشر، والله أعد الشجرة لكي يأكل منها الإنسان ويصير مثله عارفا الخير والشر، *لماذا إذن يحرم *الله الشجرة، ولو مؤقتا، في البداية؟ ​2- حين أكل آدم من الشجرة فقد "الصورة والمثال"، كأن "معرفة" الخير والشر تتعارض مع "معرفة" الله. لكن الله يعرف الخير والشر، ويعرف أيضا وبالضرورة "نفسه"، لأنه كلي العلم مطلق المعرفة. لماذا إذن ـ حسبما فهمنا في ضوء ذهبي الفم ـ *لماذا تتعارض* "معرفة الخير والشر" مع "معرفة الله" عند الإنسان؟​
هنا يجيبنا القديس *أثناسيوس الرسولي *في عبارة قصيرة تحل كل الإشكاليات معا: "أقصد بالخير الوجود، وأقصد بالشر العدم"!

هذا يا صديقي هو الرمز الكامن في رحم الليالي، بل السر المخبوء عن كل عقل لا يبحث حقا عن الله، أو حتى عن معنى وجوده شخصيا وغاية حياته! 

حين نقول شجرة "معرفة الخير والشر" فإن المقصود في الحقيقة هو "معرفة *الوجود والعدم*"، أو بعبارة أدق: "معرفة الموجود والمعدوم". لذلك حين أكل آدم من الشجرة سقط، لأنه عرف "الشر"، عرف "المعدوم"، عرف *الوهم*، الذي لا وجود له! هكذا بدأ *الخوف من وهم ـ هو وهم الشر ـ ثم من الخوف ولدت الكراهية، كما ولد تباعا الحسد والبغض والكبرياء وكل ضعف وخطية ورذيلة*! كل ذلك لأن آدم لم يكن بعد ثابتا في المعرفة الأولى، "معرفة الله"، لأن المعرفة تولد المحبة، والمحبة تولد الطاعة، وآدم كسر الوصية!

أما لو كان آدم ثابتا في "معرفة الله"، لأدرك أن الله هو "الموجود" وأن كل شيء عدا الله "معدوم"! عندئذ يأكل من الشجرة فيجمع "المعرفتين" معا، عندئذ يعرف "المعدوم" ولكن* لا تستعبده "أوهامه" وتسلبه "الحرية" التي أعطاها الله أولا*، من ثم عندئذ يحفظ صورة الله ومثاله، أبديا يحيا *في محضره الأسنى ومجده الأعلى حيث يفنى كل شر وكل ضعف وكل شك وكل خوف!*


فهكذا أخي الحبيب منذ آدم حتى اليوم ـ حتى هذا اليوم: *نحن الساقطون أسري الشيطان عبيد الأوهام.* نحن الخائفون، الشاكون المُشككون، المدلسون الكاذبون، التائهون، الغاضبون، الطامعون، الحاقدون، الحاسدون، المتكبرون، المتجبرون، الظلمة والمظلومون، القتلة والمقتولون! *نحن ـ في كلمة واحدة ـ الذين لم نعرف الله بعد*! بل نحن ـ ويا للعجب ـ الذين قد نخاف ونشك ونكره باسم الله أحيانا!


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (6 أبريل 2013)

:Roses:

أعتقد أنني بلغت ختام زيارتي لهذا الأسبوع في منتداكم، من ثم أشكر في النهاية كل من تعطر الموضوع بحضوره ومشاركته، وأخص بالشكر أستاذيّ المباركين "*أمة*" و"*أيمن*"، بركة المنتدى وريحانه، بل لا أخفيكم سرا أنهما في الحقيقة أحد الأسباب المعدودة التي لا زالت تربطني بالمكان. 

أشكر أيضا أخي الحبيب "*كاليمو*" على إضافته بشأن البخور. كذلك الأخت الغالية سمو الأميرة "*روز*" على مشاركاتها الأخيرة. أما الباقون جميعا، وكل الذين تابعونا في صمت، فللجميع مني كل المحبة، مع الشكر القلبي الصادق على حضوركم ومتابعتكم وعلى وقتكم الثمين. ختاما أرجو أن تسامحوني إذ لن أستطيع المشاركة قبل أسبوع على الأقل، وإن كان بريدي دائما مفتوح بالطبع لأي تواصل. النعمة معكم دائما آمين!

* * *


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> احنا مفيش بينا أي خلاف. بالعكس، إنت ممكن تكمل الصورة بكل معارفك الإسلامية. لكن كل ده لسه اسمه في النهاية *ديمونولوجي*، ​


*فعلاً احنا متفقين بنسبة 90% تقريباً – الخلاف كان فى الفكرة *
*فكرة يعتنقها ملايين البشر مقابل فكرة مشابهة لها فى المضمون*​


> لأن الديمونولوجي مظلة عامة تشمل دراسة *جميع الشياطين *في *جميع الديانات والعقائد*، بما في ذلك الإسلام.


​*بيعجبنى فيك مطاطية مشاركاتك وأسلوب ( الباب الموارب )*
*لو هذه العبارة قلتها من البداية لكانت نسبة أتفاقنا 100%*
*بخلاف تحسين المجموع *
:fun_lol:​



> بناء على كل ما سبق، فكرة أن "هناك قرين لكل إنسان" فكرة ضعيفة جدا، نعم، بغض النظر هل مصدرها القرآن أو التوراة أو الإنجيل، يؤمن بها شيوخ أم رهبان أم سحرة. وضحت كده الصورة يا أستاذنا؟  ​



*خلاص مش هدافع عن الفكرة ولا هطرح أدلتها – لأن سؤالى كان *
*لماذا أخذت بهذه وتركت تلك بالرغم من أعتناق ملايين البشر لها*
*وقد وضحتها أنت أخيراً بعد ما طلعت روحى معاك*
*عارف شخصية الراحل العظيم الفنان ( أستيفان روستى )*
*اللى هى شخصية النصاب أبو دم خفيف  ؟؟؟*
*وتبقى مستكويوف ع الآخر انه بيضحك عليك ؟*
:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2013)

*فيه تقييم حطيته بالغلط على مشاركة رقم 64*
*كنت أقصد أقيمك على رقم 65 *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أبريل 2013)

ممكن اعلق دلوقتى-- 
كلكم اتكلمتم و قولتم -- معلومات درستوها و قرأتوها و فى الى  جرب و شاف و اختبر و كان بيجاوب عن علم--
 بس يعنى ميمنعش يعنى إنى اقول لكم انا  بفكر فى إيه-----( على قدى...)

 الشيطان-----
 هل يمكن يخلص؟----- الحقيقه انا منكرش إن السؤال ده عدى على دماغى زمان--
 لكن عمتا مخى  من نوع العقل الكسول--
 لما وجدت ان مكتوب إن هناك شرير و هناك الرب--
 لما وجدت إن مكتوب إن الناس الى بتحب الرب هتروح تكمل معاه للابد-- و الناس الى حبت الشر هتروح تكمل معاه للابد--
 لما وجدت إنه مكتوب إن الشرير عمل لنفسه مملكه و عنده ملايكته الشريره الى بيحضرها  يشنوا الحرب على الرب-- و معتقد إنه هيكسب!!!
وصلت إن ده شىء لا يمكن يحصل--!! إذاى رأس الافعه يخلص و كل الى جرهم وراه لا يخلصون!!
 يبقى النقاش فى الموضوع ده مع عقلى  انغلق-- و ملهاش لاذمه اتعبه--

 لكن بردوا منكرش ان حبيت افهم الشيطان شويه---
  من مبداء " اعرف عدوك"
 عمتا انا هقول رأيى فيه-- الى انا شايفاه-- مش من اى كتب و لا اى بتاع-- 
 عمتا انا شايفا إن فى الى يغلط و يبقى عارف إنه غلط و يملكه اليأس لكن ميحبش الى حوليه يبقى مصيره مثله--
 لكن شوشو عكس الوصف ده--
 انا بشوف إنه بيتلزز بالغلط-- بيفرح لما يجر وراه اعداد كثيره فى الغلط--
 بحس  إنه بيستمتع مش علشان بيخلى الناس تغلط-- لا-- علشان  بيضم لمملكته عدد من الناس كثير--
 عنده العدد مهم-- بيحب يضم اكثر عدد علشان يثبت للرب إنه الناس تحبه اكثر و تستمتع بروحه اكثر عندما تسكن فى الإنسان--
 ارى إن مثل ما فى الروح القدس الى بيسكن فى الإنسان لما يفتح قلبه ليه--
 فى كمان الروح الشرير الى  بيسكن فى الانسان لما يفتح قلبه ليه و يتلزز---
 مش حسى اوى إنه مجرد يتفاعل مع الزبزبات--
 يعنى  بحسه كائن اذكى من هذا بكثييييير بل بمراحل--
 بحسه  بيعمل بحث--- على الفرد--- اين هى نقتط ضعفه الى يقدر يخش منها 
و منها يقدر يكسبه فى صفه--
 يعنى  فعلا هو بيتعامل مع الغضب و الكره و الغيره  و كل المشاعر الوحشه---
 لكنى اراه بيتعامل كمان مع المشاعر الكويسه!!!
 يعنى بيحاول تحويل اى مشاعر كويسه و يلفها و يقلبها لغلط---
 الى عنده محبه و عطاء-- بيحاول  يزرع فيه الغرور--
 الى  عنده تواضع و تقى-- بيحاول يزرع فيه التكبر--
 يعنى ده واحد  بيتكتك-- و بيدرس-- و  بيشوف فين  المدخل و إمتى الوقت الصح---
 و عنده اعوانه و جيوشه و لا يكل و لا يمل--و يتوغل و يتسرب و يستمر و يستمر و يستمر ( زى  إعلان  الصراصير  بتاع زمان ده ههههه)
 و هو فعلا مثل الصراصير-- لازم ترفع الشبشب و تديله على دماغه ههههه

 بس كدا----


----------



## أَمَة (11 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس يعنى ميمنعش يعنى إنى اقول لكم انا  بفكر فى إيه-----( *على قدى*...)



 
اهو طلع *قدك *كبير اوي يا *حبو.*
تأمل جميل وكلام حلو، وخصوصا تطرقك الى نقطة الضعف التي يستغلها الشيطان.
 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بحسه  بيعمل بحث--- على الفرد--- اين هى نقتط ضعفه الى يقدر يخش منها و منها يقدر* يكسبه* فى صفه


 

فعلا نقاط ضعفنا هي مدخل العدو.
والضعف المقصود هو الخطية التي يستمتع بها الإنسان بغض النظر عن ماهيتها.
 
الشيطان *لا* *يكسب* الإنسان في صفه* بل* *يخدعه* فيؤثر على إرادته وتصرفاته ويجعله تابع له وهو لا يدرِ.
 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى  فعلا هو بيتعامل مع الغضب و الكره و الغيره  و كل المشاعر الوحشه ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لكنى اراه بيتعامل كمان مع المشاعر الكويسه!!!
> يعنى بيحاول تحويل اى مشاعر كويسه و يلفها و يقلبها لغلط---
> الى عنده محبه و عطاء-- بيحاول  يزرع فيه الغرور--
> الى  عنده تواضع و تقى-- بيحاول يزرع فيه التكبر--


 
كلام تمام.
هذا أيضا لأن التكبر والغرور من الخطايا التي يستمتع بها الإنسان.



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس* كدا----


 
 ال "*بس*" دي كافية اوي.


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أبريل 2013)

الزهرة الجميلة *حبــو*
 الوردة الأجمل (والحرنكش الألذ) على شبكة الإنترنت ​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ممكن اعلق دلوقتى--
> كلكم اتكلمتم و قولتم -- معلومات درستوها و قرأتوها و فى الى  جرب و شاف و اختبر و كان بيجاوب عن علم--
> بس يعنى *ميمنعش يعنى *إنى اقول لكم انا  بفكر فى إيه-----( *على قدى*...)
> ......................................




طبعا ما يمنعش أبدا . شخصيا *باتعلم *منك كتير أختي الجميلة. مرة أستاذ وأب كبير سألنا: هو احنا بنتعلم ليه؟ إحنا أصلا بنقرا ليه؟ عشان إيه الكتب دي كلها؟ هل عشان انت عايز تبقى "مثقف"؟ وإيه الفايدة؟ هل عشان تجمع معلومات؟ طيب ما هو "الكمبيوتر" يبقا أحسن منك!

الحقيقة الكل اتفاجئ بالسؤال والكل بص لبعضه، مش عارفين صحيح إيه الإجابة!

أخيرا "الأستاذ" علمنا درس حياتنا: الهدف الوحيد يابني لما تروح تدرس وتتعلم وتقرا هو إنك ببساطة تصير "*إنسان أفضل*"!

بالتالي أختي الجميلة: إذا إنتي بالفعل إنسان أفضل ـ بغض النظر قريتي كام كتاب ـ أنا اللي بالعكس لازم يقعد يسمعك ويتعلم منك. نعم، بالمقياس "*الحقيقي*" يا حبو، بمقياس "*الإنسان*"، إنتي لا شك بالنسبة لي من أكبر الأساتذة في المنتدى ده! :16_4_10:


* * *​
رسالتك بشكل عام ممتازة، وبعد الرد الجميل والشامل من الغالية "*أمة*" مش فاضل غير نقطة واحدة أحب أعلق عليها، لأنها متخصصة وتتعلق بالنظرية اللي بيطرحها التوبيك: 

 *مش حسى اوى إنه مجرد يتفاعل مع الذبذبات--*
* يعنى بحسه كائن اذكى من هذا بكثييييير بل بمراحل--*​

مفيش تعارض أبدا يا صديقتي الجميلة بين نموذج "*الذبذبات*" وبين كونه "*ذكي*". أعتقد أخونا الحبيب الأستاذ *طارق *إلى حد ما فهم حاجة زي كده، وغالبا دي غلطتي أنا في الشرح، أو يمكن كان لازم أكتب مقدمة تمهيدية قبل ما أبدأ التوبيك كله. 

لكن الفكرة سهلة والأمثلة عليها كتير جدا في حياتنا. عارفة يا حبو في "*جواز الصالونات*" ـ مثلا ـ لما البنت (أو الشاب) يبقا كل شيء في الطرف التاني كويس بس مع ذلك مفيش "قبول"، أو "مفيش كيميا" زي ما بنقول؟ ده نفسه ببساطة مثال على الذبذبات، وهو باختصار غياب التوافق في "الموجة" بين الشخصيتين. بالتالي الموجتين مع بعض مش بيكملوا بعض و"يقوّوا" بعض، إنما بالعكس "بيلغوا" بعض أو "بيضعفوا" بعض (زي بالظبط الراديو لما موجات تقوّي بعض وينتج بالتالي صوت نقي واضح، أو بالعكس "تشوّش" على بعض وينتج صوت ضعيف مخنوق وفيه "وش" وأزيز أو خلط أو يمكن حتى "صوت تاني" مشتبك فيه)!

ربنا خلق فينا الجهاز ده طبيعي، جهاز كشف التردد أو *قياس التوافق *مع الناس والأشياء والعالم، وهو ده "*الإحساس*" اللي بيكون جوانا بالقبول والارتياح أو العكس. طبعا ناس كتير الجهاز ده بيبوظ عندها وبيلخبط، لأسباب عديدة، أشهرها إن حاجات تانية جواهم بتأثر على "*قراءة العداد*" وبالتالي *إحساسهم *الحقيقي يكون غير واضح، أو غير دقيق. مثلا ممكن الشاب يشتهي البنت ويوافق فورا على الجوازة عشان البنت "*جميلة*"، أو بالعكس البنت تشتهي المادة، أو يكون جواها ضعف أو خوف، وبالتالي هي كمان توافق على الجوازة عشان الشاب مثلا *غني *أو في *مركز *اجتماعي مرموق أو شغله *مستقر ومضمون*. في الحالة دي طبعا ـ إذا كان ده بس سبب الارتباط ـ بعد الجواز كل واحد فيهم بيفهم إنه ببساطة غلط غلطة عمره! 


 (وعموما بخصوص مسألة الزواج: مرة طفل بيتفرج على برنامج "عالم الحيوان" سأل أبوه فجأة: *بابا بابا هي الحمير بتتجوز*؟ الأب بدون ما يرفع عينه عن الجرنال اللي في إيده أجاب بدون تردد: *يا بني أصلا ما بيتجوزش غير الحمير*!) :smile01


* * *​
في العالم الروحي، وخلينا هنا أفضل نقول "*العالم غير المنظور*" عشان ما يحصلش لخبطة في المفاهيم، في العالم ده الشياطين ـ حسب النظرية ـ ذبذباتها قوية، مفيش *تشويش *عليها زي ما بيحصل عند الإنسان. بالتالي أول ما الإنسان "يصدر" أو "يبث" تردد خاص، زي الغضب مثلا أو الحقد أو الخوف، الشياطين فورا تستجيب وتتوافق وتنجذب، لأن هي دي موجاتهم أصلا. تخيلي إنتي مثلا لما تقابلي شخص وتحصل "كيميا" بينكم وتبقوا ـ يمكن من أول لقاء ـ قاعدبن مش عايزين تسيبوا بعض.. في حالة* تركيز تام* مع بعض، حتى العالم اللي حواليكم بتنسوه كأنه *اختفي من وعيكم*، بالتالي مش *داريين بالوقت* اللي يمكن يفوت عليكم بالساعات وانتو آخر انسجام ومش حاسين... شايفه هنا الالتقاء على مستوى الموجة بيعمل إيه؟ تخيلي بقا التوافق ده نفسه مع الشيطان! تخيلي "الإحساس" ده أو "*قوة الجذب*" وحالة "*الامتصاص*" دي مع الشيطان، بس طبعا مضاعفة ـ عشرات، مئات، أو حتى آلاف المرات (ودي المرحلة اللي ممكن نقول مرحلة التلبس الكامل بالشيطان)!


بالتالي مفيش تعارض بين ذكاء الشيطان ـ أو الإنسان ـ وبين مفهوم الذبذبات أو درجات التردد والتوافق. وزي ما قلت قبل كده: مش مهم في دراسة العالم ده ـ أو حتى عالمنا نفسه الداخلي ـ مش مهم الكلمة إيه. "ذبذبات" أو "ترددات" أو "موجات" أو "رنين" هي الكلمات الأقرب لشرح الظاهرة في لغة العلم، لكن إحنا في النهاية هدفنا من الكلمات دي هو بس وضع "*نموذج*" أو "خريطة" أو Model مش أكتر، عشان يساعدنا في "التصور" والدراسة والفهم. مثلا لما "فرويد" قسّم العقل إلى "العقل الواعي" و"العقل الباطن"، هل ده معناه إن فيه في العقل "دور *تحتاني*" أو "مخفي" أو "سري" اسمه العقل الباطن؟ لا، وإنما التقسيم ده هو "الموديل" أو "النموذج" بهدف الشرح. نفس الشيء "بوهر" لما رسم الذرة: عمل في المنتصف "*نواة*" بتدور حواليها "نقاط" هي *الإليكترونات*، هل ده فعلا شكل الذرة؟ لأ.. مجرد "نموذج" أو "خريطة"، وساعدتنا في العلم كتير رغم إن الذرة شكلها *فعليا *مختلف كتير.


بالتالي لما قلنا في البداية "*الحواس*" ده كان "نموذج" للشرح، ولما تعمقنا درجة أكتر وقلنا "*ذبذبات*" ده كمان "نموذج"، وهكذا. كل نموذج بيوضح الصورة بطريقة معينة، وكل واحد فينا ممكن يفهم الظاهرة بالنموذج المناسب أكتر لعقله وثقافته ومستوى تعليمه. لذلك احنا في مناظراتنا مع الملحدين بنقول إن "*الشياطين*" دي هي نفسها "نموذج"، هي الكلمة اللي الثقافة تعرفها واللي الناس عموما تقدر تفهمها وبالتالي استخدمها الوحي المقدس. بالتالي الشياطين ليست خرافة، لأن السؤال ابتداء هو: هل فيه "قوى" شر و"طاقات" شر و"آثار" شر في العالم أم لا؟ هي دي ببساطة اللي احنا بنسميها "شياطين". بالتالي يبدأ سؤال جديد: هل القوى والطاقات دي ممكن تكون "عاقلة" ـ زي الكتاب بردو ما بيقول ـ وللا لا؟ وهكذا. المهم إن احنا مبدئيا ـ يعني من حيث المبدأ ـ لا "نرفض" أو "ننفي" أو "نتهم" أي شيء في الكتاب لمجرد إنه مش بيتفق ظاهريا مع وعينا أو مفاهيمنا العلمية الحديثة. 


* * *​
نورتي الموضوع بحضورك يا حبو، وعلى رأي بركتنا أمة: "*طلع قدك كبير اوي*" 
ميرسي يا قمراية على المشاركة الجميلة. :16_4_10:


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عارف شخصية الراحل العظيم الفنان ( أستيفان روستى )*
> *اللى هى شخصية النصاب أبو دم خفيف  ؟؟؟*
> *وتبقى مستكويوف ع الآخر انه بيضحك عليك ؟*
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


 
*أستاذي عبود*: ظلمتني، ولو رجعت لرسالتي الأولى وقريت كويس ح تلاقي إشارات لكل اللي قلته أخيرا بالفعل موجودة فيها ـ في *الرسالة الأولى *نفسها! رغم كده أنا فضّلت عدم الرد لسببين: من ناحية عشان مارفعش الموضوع من جديد، ومن ناحية تانية عشان أنا أصلا من عشاق *ستيفان روستي*! أنا دايب دوب ومغرم صبابة في جمال ستيفان روستي! تشبيهي الضمني بستيفان روستي ده بالعكس يسعدني فوق ما تتصور! ​ 

[YOUTUBE]IxtZOFL9Skk[/YOUTUBE]​ 

وبعدين يكفي إنه صاحب أشهر "إفيه" في كل تاريخ السينما، لما الراجل بتاعه ـ التحفة "محمد توفيق" ـ ضربه بالمسدس، ووقع الخواجة ستيفان جنبه على الأرض عشان يقوله آخر كلمة قبل ما يموت:​ 
*نشنت يا فالح! *
ياخي سفوخس ع اللي شيّلهولك"!

 [YOUTUBE]YPalddricWU[/YOUTUBE]​ 
:t11:


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أبريل 2013)

*الأخـــــــوة الأحبـــــاء:*

هذا الموضوع أثار حساسية البعض وسبب لغط وجدل كتير في المنتدى، وعرفت وشفت بعيني حاجات وكلمات ماكنتش أحب أشوفها أو أقراها، لحد ما تأثر الأخ الحبيب *أيمن *نفسه ـ فيما يبدو ـ وبالتالي دخل عرض بعض التحفظات والمخاوف، وأيدته ضمنا أمنا الغالية *أمة*، ورد الأحباء *روز *و*هشام*، وفي النهاية أخدت قراري بالرحيل، حتى بدون تعليق على كل ده، بس عشان نقفل الموضوع وننهي حالة الجدل كلها.


لكن إمبارح فوجئت إن بعضكم ـ مشكورا ـ بينتظر عودتي عشان بالعكس "*نكمل الموضوع*"، وبعدها ظهرت كمان رسالة "*حبو*"، ثم الرد الجميل عليها هذا الصباح من الغالية "*أمة*"، بالتالي كان لازم أرجع عشان أرد من ناحية وكمان أشرح حقيقة موقفي من ناحية تانية: أرجو يا أخوتي الأحباء أن تعذروني عن ترك الموضوع في المرة السابقة، لأني وجدته حساس جدا فيما يبدو بالنسبة للبعض. النظرية نفسها ـ تفسير العالم بلغة الطاقة والذبذبات ـ نظرية عامة، بتفسر تقريبا كل شيء في العالم وفي حياتنا، حتى الألغاز اللي كانت دايما واقفة قدام العلم. يعني النظرية دي مش خاصة *بس *بالشياطين، واحنا بالتالي ممكن نتناولها في أي وقت من أي زاوية تانية ونقفل باب الحساسيات الدينية، أو "*العثرات*" اللي ممكن تحصل حسب تقدير البعض. 


الموضوع مفتوح طبعا لأي إضافة منكم ـ لأنه الحقيقة موضوعكم ـ أو لأي سؤال لضعفي إذا كان سؤال مهم، وعدا ذلك الأمر لكم ولكن أعتقد الأفضل نكتفي بهذا القدر. مرة تانية أشكر حضوركم وتفاعلكم وأشكر جميع مشاركاتكم اللي بالتأكيد أثرت الموضوع وأصبح ـ بكل صدق ـ موضوعنا جميعا مش موضوعي فقط. كمان أعتذر للجبهة الأخرى عن أي ضيقات أو عثرات أو مخاوف أثارها الموضوع، كلها بالتأكيد كان غير مقصود، وأرجو أن يقبلوا اعتذاري.

* * *

  وما زال النور موصولا. لن يكف الشيطان عن الفحيح برؤوسنا، عن الترصد لضعفنا، وعن التسلل لكل ما فينا من خوف أو شك أو جهالة! ولكن أيضا لن يكف العطاء ولن يتوقف أبدا فيض المعرفة أو الجمال أو الحب! لن يكف الشيطان، نعم، ولكن أيضا لن تتوقف تسابيح الأفلاك في كل ذرة في الكون من حولنا، لن تكف صلوات سيدتي البتول عن أن تبث العطر والألحان في رياض حياتنا، ولن تكف نعمة سيدي أبي الأنوار عن الإشراق بأرواحنا وقلوبنا. في سلام الرب نلتقي دائما. 

* * *

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخي خادم البتول على مجهودك الرائع هنا 
المواضيع لها هدف معين في اغلب الاحيان وكان هذا الموضوع بالنسبه للبعض ولهشام هو تلقي بعض المعرفه وزيادة المعلومات لشيء مجهول ومتواجد حولنا يتربص بنا وبايماننا وبصراحه لي بعض التساؤلات تحتاج الى الرجوع الى جميع المشاركات قد اجد الاجابه فيها ضمنيا ولا انكر تشجعي بعد قراءة مشاركتك الاخيره وصدقا اعتقدت انك غادرت الموضوع دون رجعة اليه
واطلب سعة صدرك باسئلة عن ابليس والارواح الشريره قد تكون من واقع ملموس ومعاش وليس من الاساطير
​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> شكرا اخي خادم البتول على مجهودك الرائع هنا
> ​




شكرا أخي الحبيب على حضورك ومتابعتك.. أنا قرأت سابقا بعض ردودك وتعرفت على عقليتك وثقافتك وبالتالي أسعدني بالفعل وجودك ومشاركتك. 





هشام المهندس قال:


> ... وصدقا اعتقدت انك غادرت الموضوع دون رجعة اليه
> ​



وصدقا اعتقدت شخصيا ذلك . ولكن كما قلت: بعض الأحباء "الأذكياء" تصوروا أنني سأعود وكانوا بالانتظار، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى: *بعد الفرح ما شطب والمعازيم مشيوا *فجأة  لقينا "*حبو*" واقفة لوحدها بتزغرط في الضلمة!  طيب مين يقدر يتجاهل "حبو"؟ راحت الست "أمة" هوا فاتحة الكهارب تاني، ورحت أنا راجع جري بالرقاصة والفرقة... وادينا أهو شغالين من غير نقطة.. لما نشوف الليلة دي آخرتها إيه! :smile01





هشام المهندس قال:


> ... واطلب سعة صدرك باسئلة عن ابليس والارواح الشريره قد تكون من واقع ملموس ومعاش وليس من الاساطير
> ​




الحقيقة إن المشكلة مش في سعة صدري أنا . لكن اسأل بالطبع أخي الحبيب عن كل ما تريد. كتبت منذ شهور طويلة رسالة فيها بعض الأفكار والمعلومات النفسية، فأرسل لي بعدها مباشرة أحد أخوتنا هنا يسأل على الخاص إذا كنت طبيبا نفسيا، فأجبته بالنفي، وأخبرته أن دراساتي الأخيرة ليست طبية ولكنها في مجال العقل، فعاد لي يحكي حكايته ويطلب المساعدة، لأنه "*تورط مع الشيطان*"، الذي "*استولى تماما على عقله ودمر حياته*"، ثم أكثر من ذلك عرض أن يرسل لي "*ما شئت من الأموال*" لو أنني وافقت على مساعدته!!!


فنعم أخي الحبيب، أعرف أن البعض خاصة بين الشباب الأصغر قد يدخل في تجارب *شديدة القسوة *بسبب هذه الأفكار التي تروج حاليا *حول العالم *ـ عن "السحر" و"السر" و"الجذب" و"الكابالا" وغيرها ـ والبعض الآخر في المقابل قد يستغل هؤلاء ويستغل طموحهم بل يستغل حتى معاناتهم ومآسيهم دون أية رحمة ويستنزف منهم المال والجهد والوقت وربما حتى الحياة نفسها.. ثم هناك أخيرا البعض الذي قد يتجاهل كل هذا ـ غالبا لأنه لا يعرف ابتداء كيف يفكر بعض الشباب حاليا أو فيم يفكرون ـ ثم فقط يطلب أن يعودوا لكلمة الرب، وبالطبع لا يعودون في أغلب الأحوال!


وعليه اسأل يا صديقي عما شئت، مهما كان غريبا، ولا تشعر أبدا بأي حرج، وأما عن ضعفي فسأجيب *في حدود معرفتي *المتواضعة والبسيطة، لأنني بالطبع لا أعرف كل شيء. فقط أرجو منك شيئين: *الأول* أن تجمع كل أسئلتك في رسالة واحدة ـ إن أمكن ـ حتى أجيبك أيضا في رسالة واحدة، بعدها ينتهي الموضوع (وإلا فربما لا ينتهي أبدا! كتاب أنيس منصور "أرواح وأشباح" ـ على سبيل المثال ـ ما زال تحت الطلب حتى اليوم، تعاد طباعته من جديد كل عام منذ حوالي 40 عاما! فيبدو أن تلك بالفعل هي طبيعة هذه الموضوعات). الطلب *الثاني* أنني لا أعرف أسئلتك بعد، وبالتالي عند الإجابة قد أتجاهل بعضها أو أشرحه بأسلوب مختصر أو حتى غامض. إذا حدث هذا فسامحني وأرجو ألا تستفسر أو حتى تتعجب، بل اعلم تلقائيا أنني كنت *عامدا*، لأن خلف هذا السؤال أو ذاك عثرة جد كبيرة، أو لأن الإجابة لا يمكن تفصيلها لأسباب تتعلق بالإيمان، أو فقط تتعلق بالمساحة المتاحة. بعض الأفكار الموجودة هنا بالفعل يحتاج شرحها الوافي إلى كتاب كامل، لا مجرد رسالة. في النهاية لا يفوتني أن أشكرك كثيرا على هذه الثقة الغالية، أخي الحبيب، ولنصلي أن يكون فيما سبق أو فيما هو آت أية منفعة لنا أو للأحباء الحضور. على المحبة نلتقي. 


* * *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2013)

*هتابع بـ " أستوكيوف " و ....*​


خادم البتول قال:


> *ورحت أنا راجع جري بالرقاصة والفرقة... وادينا أهو شغالين من غير نقطة..*


*طب هروح " أتحزم " وآجى *
:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أبريل 2013)

*بعد الفرح ما شطب والمعازيم مشيوا *فجأة  لقينا "*حبو*" واقفة لوحدها بتزغرط في الضلمة!   طيب مين يقدر يتجاهل "حبو"؟ راحت الست "أمة" هوا فاتحة الكهارب تاني، ورحت  أنا راجع جري بالرقاصة والفرقة... وادينا أهو شغالين من غير نقطة.. لما  نشوف الليلة دي آخرتها إيه! :smile01


يا اخي اسلوبك جميل ولا اعرف كيف اعبر لك عن اعجابي كما يقول اخي عبود علما اني من المهندسين للكلمات كما يقول عني البعض من الاصدقاء
اما بالنسبه للفرح فانا بانتظار تشطيبه فعلا كما تعودت في الفتره الاخيره
هنا في المنتدى
وعذرا منك فأسالتي ليست بمجال واحد وتكونت باختلاف المراحل العمريه
من حياتي الشخصيه 
فشكرا لك مقدما على سعة صدرك ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أبريل 2013)

البدايه كانت عندما بلغت من العمر العشر سنوات وانا اعيش في منطقه غالبيتها من عبدة مايسمى الشيطان وهي احدى المناطق في شمال العراق وهذا معروف وليس للجميع
كانت الاسئله محرمه علينا كما ابلغنا من قبل اهالينا لوجود حساسيه من قبل الطرف المقابل لكن كان تعايشنا طبيعيا معهم او بالاحرى تعايشهم هم معنا فنحن الاقليه في مجتمعهم ولهم عادات دينيه معينه لاداعي لذكر تفاصيلها وعلى ما اعتقد لديهم كتاب غير معلن للاخرين
وطبعا هناك اسئله كثيره حولهم وعلامات استفهام من قبلي والكثيرين واغلب اجابتهم حول عبادتهم هي التقرب من الله عن طريقه بصفته رئيسا للملائكه واحترامه تجنبا لشره
معادلة غريبه لكنها موجوده والسؤال هنا 
هل هذا الشيطان هو نفسه ...؟؟ 
وهل فعلا احترامه هو تجنب لشره...؟؟؟
واذا كانوا يعبدون الله من خلاله 
فهل سيثنيهم عن عبادتهم..؟؟
الاسئله كثيره 
وسيبقى هذا دينهم وهم على اقتناع به
....

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أبريل 2013)

حسب ما مكتوب في الموضوع والمشاركات هو تاثير ابليس الفكري على الانسان وما فهمته هو السيطره على اوامر العقل البشري وحسب طلبه بشكل او باخر قد يفسر لي بعض الامور من حولي للروايات التي اسمعها من حولي هنا وهناك...
والسؤال هنا 
هل ابليس او الشيطان له القدره بالتواجد بكل الامكنه ..؟؟
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أبريل 2013)

قرأت في بعض المشاركات عن الارواح الشريره
واسأل ماهي هذه الارواح ومن اين اتت وما علاقتها بالشيطان ..؟؟؟
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> والسؤال هنا
> هل ابليس او الشيطان له القدره بالتواجد بكل الامكنه ..؟؟​


*علشان كدة انا طرحت الفكرة الأسلامية بأن لكل أنسان شيطان*
*أو ( قرين ) علشان يلاحق على البشر *
:999:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أبريل 2013)

هذه اسئله قد تولد الاجابه عنها الاف الاسئله
وكما قلت اخي الموضوع بدون نهايه ولكن بالنسبه لي هذه الاسئله ستؤدي الى بعض الاسئله التي ابحث عن جواب لها فهي كالمقدمه ولن اتعبك ... واكون من الشاكرين ان اجبتني
​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 أبريل 2013)

يا اخي اسلوبك.....

أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تقديرك وتشجيعك وكلماتك الغالية.. لدينا رسالة طويلة أو بالأحرى *مأدبة *كاملة هنا ، فدعنا على الفور نبدأ:


*البدايه كانت عندما بلغت من العمر العشر سنوات وانا اعيش في منطقه غالبيتها من عبدة مايسمى الشيطان وهي احدى المناطق في شمال العراق وهذا معروف وليس للجميع... ... وطبعا هناك اسئله كثيره حولهم وعلامات استفهام من قبلي والكثيرين واغلب اجابتهم حول عبادتهم هي التقرب من الله عن طريقه بصفته رئيسا للملائكه واحترامه تجنبا لشره*

لا يمكن الحديث بموضوعية وأمانة عن أية مجموعة قبل دراستها ودراسة كتابها وعقائدها تفصيلا، علما بأن على الأرض ما لا يقل حرفيا عن 3000 عقيدة وديانة مختلفة! ولكن من خلال الكلمات القليلة التي ذكرتها يمكن فقط الترجيح والإستنتاج: أميل إلى أن هذه المجموعة تنحدر أفكارها غالبا من ناحية الشرق: إيران، ثم امتدادا في الشرق الأقصى حتى الهند. في هذا الجزء من العالم تنشط بالفعل فكرة "*إله الشر*" منذ القدم، ويعبده الناس تحت أكثر من اسم، وهم بالفعل يعبدونه تجنبا لشره وضرباته، ولذلك في الهند مثلا يحظى "*شيڨا*" بأكبر قدر من الصلوات والقرابين ويحج إليه الملايين في أعياده، وبالجملة يفوق حضوره في الوعي العام حضور إله الخير ذاته ـ "*ڨشنو*" ـ الذي يبدو بالمقارنة ثانويا أو مهملا! (وهو كده الطيب دايما، حتى بين الآلهة!)  بالتالي ـ وما زلنا فقط نستنتج ـ ربما حدث في العراق تهجين بين هذه الفرقة والثقافات الأخرى المحيطة فدخلت فكرة "الشيطان" واسمه إليها، بدلا من اسم "شيڨا" مثلا كما عند الهنود أو "أهرمان" كما عند الفرس.


*معادلة غريبه لكنها موجوده والسؤال هنا
هل هذا الشيطان هو نفسه ...؟؟*
نعم ولا.. "*نعم*" إذا قصدت بالشيطان قوة الشر، لأن الشر واحد، في ملايين "الظهورات" و"التجسدات" المختلفة. و"*لا*" إذا كنت تقصد "إبليس" تحديدا، "رئيس سلطان الهواء" بذاته، "لوسيفر" بعينه، سمو الأمير شخصبا . ومرة أخرى هذا مجرد *ترجيح *لأننا لم نعرف بعد أفكارهم أو نقرأ كتابهم.


*وهل فعلا احترامه هو تجنب لشره...؟؟؟*
نعم. لا حاجة هنا لاتهامهم بإخفاء الحقيقة ما دامت الفكرة بالفعل موجودة في معظم الشرق الأقصى كما رأينا. 

*
واذا كانوا يعبدون الله من خلاله
فهل سيثنيهم عن عبادتهم..؟؟*
هذا باقتراض أن هناك ابتداء صراع بين الله والشيطان في عقيدتهم. ربما هناك بالعكس نوع من "*التكامل*" كما في الفكر الهندوسي أو المجوسي أو الوثني عموما.


* * *​ 
فقط أشير في النهاية: ليست هكذا تكون "*عبادة الشيطان*" بالضرورة دائما، فتحت هذا العنوان العريض تندرج أكثر من طائفة ومن عقيدة، من ثم لا يقتصر الأمر فقط على هذه الجماعة التي تحكي عنها. إن المعنى الشائع لـ"عبادة الشيطان" في الغرب على سبيل المثال يشير لعقيدة تختلف كثيرا عما تذكر هنا، وهي عقيدة يرى أصحابها أن "لوسيفر" هو *بالعكس *الإله الحقيقي للكون، وأن الشيطان أغوى الناس فعبدوه فصار هو "الله" كما نعرفه نحن اليوم! أي أن كل شيء معكوس! :smile01 نحن الهالكون الذين خدعهم الشيطان، وهم العارفون الذين يدركون "الخدعة التاريخية" التي حدثت ويعبدون من ثم "الإله الحق" . وبالفعل فإن طقوس هؤلاء تقترب كثيرا من الطقوس المسيحية، ولديهم الكهنوت والليتورجيا وكل شيء، ولكن كله معكوس، خاصة القداس الإلهي الذين يسمونه "القداس الأسود"! 

هذه العقيدة حديثة نسبيا في التاريخ، ولكن هناك ما هو أقدم كثيرا ويندرج أيضا تحت نفس العنوان، "*عبادة الشيطان*"، ولكن في المذاهب الأقدم عموما تزيد جرعة "*السحر*" على نحو ملحوظ أثناء الطقوس، كما يتم تقدبم القرابين *الدموية *عادة، وحتى البشرية أحيانا، شاملا ذلك الأطفال. وكل ذلك ـ وغيره *الكثير *ـ ما زال موجودا حتى اليوم بعالمنا.. هذا العالم التائه الحائر!


 ************************************​ 
*حسب ما مكتوب في الموضوع والمشاركات هو تاثير ابليس الفكري على الانسان وما فهمته هو السيطره على اوامر العقل البشري وحسب طلبه بشكل او باخر قد يفسر لي بعض الامور من حولي للروايات التي اسمعها من حولي هنا وهناك...*
*والسؤال هنا
هل ابليس او الشيطان له القدره بالتواجد بكل الامكنه ..؟؟*

لا.. هذه من الثوابت الواضحة والقطعية في الديمونولوجي المسيحي. الشياطين ليس لها أي "كليّة"، فلا هي كلية المعرفة، ولا كلية القوة، ولا كلية الحضور. *الكليات الثلاث فقط لله*. 

لكن الشياطين قد تكون سريعة جدا، إلى درجة فائقة في بعض الأحيان، مما يعطي فقط وهم الكلية في الحضور. هناك المزيد هنا ولكن دعنا أولا نستقبل الأستاذ *عبود*: 


*علشان كدة انا طرحت الفكرة الأسلامية بأن لكل أنسان شيطان
أو ( قرين ) علشان يلاحق على البشر*

طيب يا أستاذنا ماتقول كده من الأول، إنت مستني عزومة؟ 

أغلب الناس يتصور الشيطان مهرولا بين الناس، يكاد يجري في الطرقات من ضيق الوقت حتى يستطيع الوفاء بكل ما عليه، يحمل "جدول مواعيد" مزدحم جدا، وفوق ذلك لا يتوقف "الموبايل" في يده عن الرنين، حيث يتم استدعاؤه بشكل مستمر هنا وهناك. فإذا قلنا أن للشيطان سرعة فائقة، فإن الصورة ربما تتطور ولكنها لا تختلف كثيرا: هذا الشيطان "المشغول جدا" لا يركب أية سيارة أو طائرة، ولكنه ذاتيا و"بسرعة البرق" يتواجد في المكان المطلوب! 

كل هذه الصور في الحقيقة صور شعبية فلكلورية، وربما أيضا فنية كما نقرأ مثلا في "ألف ليلة وليلة"، لكنها لا تعكس أبدا "ديناميكية" هذا العالم غير المنظور. 

أفضل من ذلك أن نتذكر أن الشيطان "*روح*" ونـُسقط من ثم كل حسابات *المادة والجسد*، بل نـُسقط اعتبارات *المكان نفسه*. أفضل من ذلك أن نتصور الشيطان كـ"*حالة وعي*"، لا تحتاج حتى إلى *الحركة *نفسها بين "الأجساد"، وإنما فقط تحتاج إلى "*التواصل*" مع "*العقول*"، بغض النظر عن جسد الإنسان وعن المكان الذي يوجد فيه هذا الجسد. ولأن هذا التواصل عقلي بالأساس فإن الشيطان في الحقيقة لا يأتي من خارج الإنسان ليؤدي مهمته، وإنما يأتي بالأحرى من *داخله*! يقول السيد له المجد (مرقس 7):

21 لأنه *من الداخل*، من قلوب الناس، تخرج الأفكار الشريرة: زنى، فسق، قتل
22 سرقة، طمع، خبث، مكر، عهارة، عين شريرة، تجديف، كبرياء، جهل
23 جميع هذه الشرور *تخرج من الداخل* وتنجس الإنسان ​
نحن من ثم لا نحتاج شيطانا *قرينا *لكل إنسان، "عشان نلاحق على العدد"، فالشياطين في الحقيقة *داخل الإنسان *بالفعل، لا خارجه، ذلك أنها *لا تترك أي أرض مظلمة *مهما كانت ضيقة *إلا واحتلتها*. الإنسان من ثم يقع دائما بين طرفين نقيضين: إما أن يكون *هيكل الله *المطهر المنير الذي تسكنه روحه القدوس، وإما أن يكون *خربة إبليس *الدنسة المظلمة التي تسكنها أرواح الشر. نعم، لولا ذلك ما كانت هناك ابتداء أي حرب! حربنا كلها في الحقيقة لأننا دائما بين هذا وذاك. 


 ************************************​ 
*قرأت في بعض المشاركات عن الارواح الشريره
واسأل ماهي هذه الارواح*
من المنظور المسيحي عندما نقول الأرواح "*الشريرة*" أو "*النجسة*" أو "*الرديئة*" فإن هذا كله يشير بوجه عام إلى الشياطين، كل الذين سقطوا مع إبليس، والذين هم من أجناس الملائكة، لأن الملائكة أجناس لا جنس واحد. "الأرواح الشريرة" من ثم أجناس أيضا لا جنس واحد، ولذلك تتنوع طاقاتهم وقدراتهم. 

*ومن اين اتت*
خلق الله الملائكة قبل كل شيء نعرفه، فقد كانت حاضرة أثناء الخلق منذ العدد الأول في سفر التكوين، شاهدة ومرنمة، ومن هنا نعرف أن هذا "التكوين" فصل واحد فقط من فصول الخلق، وإن هناك تكوين سابق عليه، فيه خلقت الملائكة ثم ثبت مَن ثبت وسقط مَن سقط. بالتالي يجوز أن يكون هناك تكوين آخر حتى *قبل *كل هذا، كما يجوز أن يكون هناك تكوين *لاحق*، وهنا قاعدة هامة ودقيقة تقول: *الله يحدد الكتاب، لكن الكتاب لا يحدد الله*. أتذكر في هذا السياق سؤال الأخ چورچ قبل أيام عن سكان الفضاء والكواكب الأخرى: ماذا لو كانوا هناك بالفعل؟ بالعكس: الأرجح أنهم هناك بالفعل، وهذا لا يغير من الأمر شيئا. بل إن على الأرض نفسها "*أكوان*" كاملة نحن لا نعرفها بعد، لأنها في أبعاد متوازية لا نستطيع بالحواس الحالية إدراكها. لم يقدم الله في هذا الكتاب إذن "*تقريرا حصريا*" بكل أعماله، ولعل افتراض ذلك يكون في حد ذاته ضربا من الغباء. فقط أعطى الله هذا العالم ما يعنيه، ثم أعطانا طرفا عن العوالم التي تخرج عن نطاق إدراكنا لكنها تؤثر فينا، وأما عدا ذلك فمرة أخرى: الله يحدد الكتاب، لكن الكتاب لا يحدد الله.

*وما علاقتها بالشيطان ..؟؟؟*
علاقة أرواح الشر وأجناده بالشيطان ـ إبليس ـ علاقة القيادة والتبعية *والمصير المشترك *. هذه كلها شياطين على أي حال. فقط يبرز "إبليس" على رأسها ويقودها لأنه في الأصل من *الشاروبيم*، أو الكاروبيم، الجنس *الأكثر معرفة *بين الملائكة جميعا، لا يوازيهم في المكانة إلا *السيرافيم*، وهم الجنس *الأكثر حبا*، فهذان معا الطغمتان الأقوى والأسمى والأقرب إلى سناء العلياء والمجد الإلهي..... ويا للرمز الكامن في رحم الكلمات! 


 ************************************​ 
هذه اسئله قد تولد الاجابه عنها الاف الاسئله
وكما قلت اخي الموضوع بدون نهايه ولكن بالنسبه لي هذه الاسئله ستؤدي الى بعض الاسئله التي ابحث عن جواب لها فهي كالمقدمه ولن اتعبك ... واكون من الشاكرين ان اجبتني

وأنا تحت أمرك أخي الحبيب، اتعبني كما تشاء وفي أي وقت . فقط أعتذر لأنني سأكون معك حتى الصباح بمشيئة الرب، لكنني بعدها قد أغيب أياما قليلة، ثم أعود لأستأنف معك الرحلة إن كان هناك المزيد. حتى ذلك الحين أقترح ـ مجرد اقتراح ـ أن تفرز ما لديك من أسئلة، فإذا وجدت أسئلة عامة فعندئذ يمكنك استغلال الوقت حتى أعود بطرحها في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة، فهناك يشارك أيضا بقية الأصدقاء وهم جميعا أفضل وأعلم مني، خاصة وأن إجاباتي بالقطع لن تختلف كثيرا عن إجاباتهم ما دامت الأسئلة عامة أو تتعلق الأصول. هذا على أي حال مجرد اقتراح، ولكني شخصيا سعدت بالحوار معك وسأنتظر دائما ما لديك، سواء كانت أسئلة أو محاور للنقاش. على المحبة نلتقي دائما.


* * *​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *علشان كدة انا طرحت الفكرة الأسلامية بأن لكل أنسان شيطان*
> *أو ( قرين ) علشان يلاحق على البشر*​
> طيب يا أستاذنا ماتقول كده من الأول، إنت مستني عزومة؟ ​
> أغلب الناس يتصور الشيطان مهرولا بين الناس، يكاد يجري في الطرقات .....
> ...


​*يا جدع انت ناوى على جنانى ؟؟؟؟*
*طيب ما هو دة مفهوم القرين يعنى لازق فى الأنسان...سوا سوا يعنى جواه*
*آكل شارب قايم قاعد نايم  (.......) معاه !!!*
*:closedeye* :closedeye :closedeye​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أبريل 2013)

مش عارفه اذا كان مسموح ليا بالعودة للموضوع والتعليق ؟
بس انا هحاول اقول اللى انا فاهماه من الموضوع ومن خلال قراءات تانية عن الموضوع , افهم من كلامك ياخادم البتول انك بتحاول تخلى الناس تتخلى عن الصورة القديمة للشيطان انه شخص كده بيطلع فى الافلام عينيه لونها احمر وبقرون , لكن هو فى الحقيقة مش كده 
انما هو كل ما يتصل بالشر , ووجود الشيطان فى حياة اى انسان مش بيكون بأن الانسان قاعد كده والشيطان يجى يلبسه منه لنفسه  ,انما  بيكون بأستدعاء الانسان للشيطان , بمعنى اذا انا ربيت فى عقلى وفى حياتى افكار كراهية وحقد مرارة وحسد ده فى حد ذاته استدعاء منى لقوى الشر او الشيطان يعنى وهو بدوره بيقوم بأشعال الافكار ديه جوايا اكتر واكتر 
يعنى زى مابيقولوا you are what you think انت ما تفكر فيه 
وان الافكار مش مجرد افكار انما هى طاقة فى حد ذاتها قادرة على صنع الاحداث 
هل انا فاهماك صح ياخادم البتول ؟


----------



## خادم البتول (14 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *يا جدع انت ناوى على جنانى ؟؟؟؟*
> *طيب ما هو دة مفهوم القرين يعنى لازق فى الأنسان...سوا سوا يعنى جواه*
> *آكل شارب قايم قاعد نايم  (.......) معاه !!!*
> *:closedeye* :closedeye :closedeye​




الحقيقة إنت اللي ناوي على جناني.. لأنك دايما بتدفعني أقول حاجات مش عايز أقولها أو أدخل في مساحات مش عايز أدخلها .  فعلا كان ممكن تكون وكيل نيابة جامد جدا يا بودي. على أي حال خلاص، طالما وصلنا لكده يبقا توكلنا على الله نجيب م الآخر :

الفرق الوحيد بين كلامي وبين كلامك إنك هنا بتتكلم على القرين *بس*.. أنا اللي بقوله ببساطة إن *كل شيء جواك*!

ولا يقولون هوذا *ههنا *أو هوذا *هناك *لأن *ها ملكوت الله داخلكم*... 

*ها ملكوت الله داخلكم...
*
أو بالعكس تماما: *ها جحيم الشيطان داخلكم!


*يقول القديس يوحنا ـ *الشيخ الروحاني*:من رأي حكيمًا يطلب نعيمه *خارجا *عنه؟! كيف تليق لك الحياة *خارجا عنك*؟... لا تطلبه خارجا عنك ذاك الذي مسكنه ومقره في داخلك!... (بل) قدّس *السماء داخلك*، وهناك انظر مسكنه!

آه *ما أعجب خفاياك *يا إلهنا وما أعظم من يؤمن بها!
أجاهد أن أمسك القدوس فلا يُمسك! أصوره فلا يتصور! إذ أنا مملوء فحنيئذ أنا فارغ، وإذ أنا ماسكه ليس هو! إذ أنا ساكن فيه *يسكن هو فيّ*، وإذ هو مخفيّ عني *أنا مخفيّ فيه*، وإذ أردت أن أطلبه أبصره *داخلي*! من أي موضع وإلي أي موضع أذهب لا يتركني! وإذا أنصت إليه يتكلم معي! وإذا التمسته لا يتحرك! السبح لك! *أيها المخفي عن الكل ولمحبيك تشرق بلا انقطاع*! السبح لك وعلينا رحمتك إلي الأبد أمين! 
​وفي موضع آخر:مملكة الطاهر *داخل قلبه*، الشمس التي تشرق فيها هي نور الثالوث الأقدس، هواء نسيمها هو الروح القدس المعزي، *السكان معه هم طبائع الأطهار الروحانية*، حياتهم وفرحهم وبهجتهم هو المسيح ضياء الأب!

هذا كل حين يبصر نفسه تبتهج وبجمالها يتعجب... هذا يا أورشليم ملكوت الله المخفي *داخلنا *كقول الرب. هذه هي بلدة غمام مجد الله التي يدخل إليها أنقياء القلب وحدهم لينظروا وجه ربهم وليستضئ ضميرهم بشعاع نوره.
*هوذا السماء داخلك إن كنت طاهرا والملائكة فيها تنظرهم مشرقين*. اجعلنا يا رب مستحقين أن ننظر مع بني أسرارك استعلان مجدك *داخلنا *في كل حين أمين.
​الآن: هل يمكن أنا نأخذ من كل هذا العالم الذي لا يوصف "ملاكا" واحدا وتقول أن لكل طاهر بار "*ملاك قرين*"؟ 

بالمثل: لا يليق أن تأخذ من عالم الفاجر شيطانا واحدا وتقول إن لكل فاجر قرين! *كل الشياطين بل كل الجحيم بالفعل داخله*. انظر كم يحزن وكم يغضب وكم يخاف وكم يشك وكم ينكسر وكم يسقط! انظر كم يحقد وكم يحسد وكم يبغض وكم يشتهي بل كم يزني وكم يقتل: "كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس" ـ يقول "رسول المحبة"! انظر آبار المرارة السوداء تبث السم في دمه وتكاد تطفح في وجهه! انظر أتون النار في أحشائه كم يغلي! انظر أستار الظلام كيف تلف عينيه وعقله وإدراكه! 

بالتالي أنت في الحقيقة أمام رؤيتين للوجود: إما رؤية الناس ـ البسطاء اللي زي حالاتي: *كل شيء خارجك*، وإما رؤية العارفين أصحاب القامة كسادتنا القديسين: *كل شيء داخلك*. لكن ما تاخدش حتة من هنا وحتة من هنا.. الكلام ده في المحاكم بس يا متر عشان تطلع الموكل بتاعك براءة بأي طريقة وخلاص .


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هل انا فاهماك صح ياخادم البتول ؟




*روزا *إنت طبعا يا قمر اللي فاهمني دايما .. بس النهارده إنتي كمان واخداني لمساحات حساسة شوية: 




Desert Rose قال:


> افهم من كلامك ياخادم البتول انك بتحاول تخلى الناس تتخلى عن  الصورة القديمة للشيطان انه شخص كده بيطلع فى الافلام عينيه لونها احمر  وبقرون , لكن هو فى الحقيقة مش كده




طبعا هو مش كده.. احنا بالفعل عارفين شكل الشيطان من الكتاب نفسه وعارفين إنه مش كده، لأنه من الكاروبيم ودول وصفهم بالفعل في حزقيال. بالتالي هنا الحساسية وهنا لازم نحدد دوافعنا بوضوح: هل احنا بنرفض النهارده شكل الشيطان التقليدي ده عشان *شكل يبدو أسطوري وبدائي، غير قابل للتصديق، بل حتى مثار ضحك وسخرية*، وبالتالي كمؤمنين بنحاول إجراء عملية *تجميل *وبندعو النهارده لمفاهيم تجريدية أكتر (الشيطان كقوة، أو كشر)... وللا احنا بنرفض شكل الشيطان عشان إحنا بس عارفين إن الشكل *الحقيقي* والكتابي مختلف؟ 

إذا كانت المسألة شكل الكاروبيم الحقيقي إيه، فالحقيقة إنه لا يقل غرائبية أو حتى أسطورية في عين العالم المادي! 

لذلك بالنسبة لي لا هذا ولا ذاك. الكتاب بكل ما فيه ولا يرضي العالم ـ بكل ما فيه رغم أنف داوكنز ـ هو *يقينا وقطعا *سليم وبنسبة مائة بالمائة. إنما احنا ببساطة ممكن *نشرح *حاجات كتير ـ وحاجات *مُعثرة *ـ بلغة جديدة وبمنظور مختلف، خاصة إن العلم بالفعل بيثبت النهارده كل شيء في الكتاب، *حتى أكثر الأمور غرائبية*!

ومن ناحية تانية *نعــم*، مع *تطور العقل والوعي *البشري لازم نشوف كل الأمور بعين جديدة ومنظور مختلف، ولازم نفهم اللي حتى الآباء نفسهم قالوه في *عصرهم *ـ واللي احنا بالنسبة لهم الحقيقة *في غاية التأخر والتخلف والجهل *رغم الكهرباء والذرة والكمبيوتر والإنترنت!! نعم، التجريد وفهم الشيطان كـ"*قوة*" وكـ"*شر*" وليس فقط كشخص ده فكر حي وقائم بالفعل خاصة عند القديس غريغوريوس النيسي على سبيل المثال أو عند الفذ العلامة أوريجانوس. "مدرسة الإسكندرية" عموما كانت هي المدرسة الرائدة طول الوقت ده!




Desert Rose قال:


> وان الافكار مش مجرد افكار انما هى طاقة فى حد ذاتها قادرة على صنع الاحداث




طيب وهو إيه أصلا غير *الأفكار *اللي بيصنع الأحداث؟ 

* * *​
إضافة جميلة كالعادة يا *سمو الأميرة*. أسعدتني عودتك. أشكرك، وأشكر من قلبي كل الأحباء الذين شرفوني بالتقييم وكل الكلمات الثمينة. :16_4_10:

* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

> *روزا *إنت طبعا يا قمر اللي فاهمني دايما .. بس النهارده إنتي كمان واخداني لمساحات حساسة شوية:


 لا اسفة , اعتذر , لو انت حاسس انك مش عايز تدخل فى الحاجات ديه او تتوسع ببساطة اعتذر عن الرد وانا هفهم , متخافش مش هزعل 






> طبعا هو مش كده.. احنا بالفعل عارفين شكل الشيطان من الكتاب نفسه وعارفين إنه مش كده، لأنه من الكاروبيم ودول وصفهم بالفعل في حزقيال. بالتالي هنا الحساسية وهنا لازم نحدد دوافعنا بوضوح: هل احنا بنرفض النهارده شكل الشيطان التقليدي ده عشان *شكل يبدو أسطوري وبدائي، غير قابل للتصديق، بل حتى مثار ضخك وسخرية*، وبالتالي كمؤمنين بنحاول إجراء عملية *تجميل *وبندعو النهارده لمفاهيم تجريدية أكتر (الشيطان كقوة، أو كشر)... وللا احنا بنرفض شكل الشيطان عشان إحنا بس عارفين إن الشكل *الحقيقي* والكتابي مختلف؟
> 
> إذا كانت المسألة شكل الكاروبيم الحقيقي إيه، فالحقيقة إنه لا يقل غرائبية أو حتى أسطورية في عين العالم المادي!
> 
> ...


لا , اكيد مش قصدى ولا قصدك ولا قصد حد اننا نعمل عملية تجميل لمفهوم الشيطان علشان يبقا شكله cute وحلو ويعجب دوكنز وغيره 
لا , هى يمكن تكون محاولة مننا لفهم الحق الكتابى على ضوء اوسع واكبر 
انا شخصيا اؤمن تماما بصحة الكتاب المقدس , واؤمن ان الوحى فيه اشياء اكتر مما تحمله الكلمات البسيطة المجردة , يمكن احنا لسه مش اكتشفناها , محتاجة توسيع افق مننا علشان نوصلها 
واؤمن انه فى كل عصر الله بيستخدم العلم اللى احنا بنوصل ليه علشان يوصلنا لفهم اكبر واعمق للوحى 
هى الفكرة ان اوقات افكارنا المحدودة الضيقة  عن بعض الامور ممكن تدخلنا فى مشاكل وصدامات روحية علشان كده لازم نوسع افكارنا او زى ماقال بولس ( بس هو كان يقصد حاجة تانى بس انا هستخدم الكلمة ) كونوا متسعين 
يعنى مش لازم نتعثر ونخاف لو فيه حاجة خالفت اللى احنا كنا متصورينه من سنين , ولازم عقلنا يكون متقبل لتغيير المفاهيم او حتى ممكن نوقف منها على الحياد neutral بس المهم مش نتعثر 

 







> طيب وهو إيه أصلا غير *الأفكار *اللي بيصنع الأحداث؟



لا انا كان قصدى حاجة تانية بالجملة ديه , بس مش هدخلك فيها علشان انت اكيد مش عايز تدخل فيها 

شكرا ليك انت , لسعة صدرك وحوارك , وفى الاخر انا شخصيا مش يهمنى يطلع شكل الشيطان ايه , انا يهمنى انه موجود وبيأثر 
يهمنى ان فيه قوى شريرة بتشتغل فى العالم لازم ناخد بالنا منها 
 ​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا اسفة , اعتذر , لو انت حاسس انك مش عايز تدخل فى الحاجات ديه او تتوسع ببساطة اعتذر عن الرد وانا هفهم , متخافش مش هزعل


​ 
لا أبدا.. مش لدرجة الاعتذار.. بالعكس أشكرك، وانا اللي آسف لو فهمتي كده ـ إنتي أو عبود ـ لما أقول حاجة زي دي.. صحيح أنا غير راغب في طرح بعض الأفكار، على الأقل حاليا، لكن لما بيحصل أنا مش بازعل، بل أحيانا حتى بافرح واقول بابتسامة لتكن مشيئتك. بس في النهاية لازم أكتب كده عشان أعطي "الإشارة".. عشان اقول إن بين السطور أكتر من اللي في السطور.. عشان كمان يكون مفهوم إن احنا بنقرب من "ثقب أسود" في الكون مش مجرد كوكب عادي .. وإجمالا عشان لو طلعت الرسالة مختصرة شوية أو غامضة شوية يكون السبب مفهوم. ميرسي يا قمرنا.. على كل "القفزات" و"الأكروبات" العقلية اللي قدمتيها وأثرت التوبيك كله.. والناس كلها.. 





Desert Rose قال:


> ... كونوا متسعين
> يعنى مش لازم نتعثر ونخاف لو فيه حاجة خالفت اللى احنا كنا متصورينه من  سنين , ولازم عقلنا يكون متقبل لتغيير المفاهيم او حتى ممكن نوقف منها على  الحياد neutral بس المهم مش نتعثر




بالعكس واجب علينا.. بل *ضرورة *حتمية.. لما يكون عندنا ناس زي ليبرتوس وجدوى وجاكس وأنس وجوجو وغيرهم.. وفي الواقع نفسه وفي الشارع آلاف.. إن لم يكن ملايين.. يبقى لازم نقف وننتبه وعلى الأقل نسأل فين المشكلة؟ كان نفسنا الكل يفهم ويكفيه يفتح الكتاب يقرا ويشبع.. ياريت.. لكن النهارده التحديات أصعب.. والغوايات أكتر.. والشباب الأصغر لغته مختلفة وعقله مختلف.. إيه اللي أنا أكسبه اما أطرد واحد زي ليبرتوس ـ اللي بالفعل انطرد؟ إيه اللي أنا أكسبه لما افقد إنسان جميل زي أنس ـ اللي بالفعل طفش؟ إيه اللي أنا أكسبه لما أنشر ثقافة الخوف والشك بدل المحبة والاتساع ـ بالضبط زي ما بتقولي ـ وبالتالي *أهين* المسيحية كلها؟ هل أنا خايف على الثابتين إنهم يتهزوا، وبالتالي أبرر لنفسي كراعي إني أفقد حمل أو اتنين أو عشرة عشان أحمي الباقيبن؟ منطق! منطق رائع! لكن في نفس الوقت: لو الثابتين دول رسالة من مجهول على الإنترنت هي اللي ح تهزهم: يبقا أنا بالفعل عندي مشكلة!

إنما الحقيقة يمكن تكون العكس تماما: يمكن المجموعة الصغيرة اللي *خارج السياق* دي هي *الأهم *على الإطلاق! يمكن المجموعة دي بالعكس ربنا يستخدمهم لتثبيت الباقي كله! يمكن من كل اللي بيسألوا واللي بيشكوا وبيتوهوا في العالم ده كانوا دول نصيبنا.. كانوا دول اللي ربنا باعتهم هنا وبيقول: "دول تبعكو، شوفو تقدروا تعملوا إيه معاهم"! لكن صحيح: "قد هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة"! 




Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا كان قصدى حاجة تانية بالجملة ديه , بس مش هدخلك فيها علشان انت اكيد مش عايز تدخل فيها




uhhh, women
!

* * *


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> الحقيقة إنت اللي ناوي على جناني.. لأنك دايما بتدفعني أقول حاجات مش عايز أقولها أو أدخل في مساحات مش عايز أدخلها . فعلا كان ممكن تكون وكيل نيابة جامد جدا يا بودي. على أي حال خلاص، طالما وصلنا لكده يبقا توكلنا على الله نجيب م الآخر :
> 
> الفرق الوحيد بين كلامي وبين كلامك إنك هنا بتتكلم على القرين *بس*.. أنا اللي بقوله ببساطة إن *كل شيء جواك*!
> 
> ...


 
* ايوا هو ده الى كنت اقصده لما قولت كدا فى مشاركتى....*

*"ارى إن مثل ما فى الروح القدس الى بيسكن فى الإنسان لما يفتح قلبه ليه--
فى كمان الروح الشرير الى بيسكن فى الانسان لما يفتح قلبه ليه و يتلزز---"*
* بس انا مش بعرف اعبر جامد و اشرح--*
* انت شرحت شرحى وااافى عااافى ووضحت...  حلو  اوى *
* اكمل قرائه بئا 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

​ 


> على كل "القفزات" و"الأكروبات" العقلية اللي قدمتيها وأثرت التوبيك كله.. والناس كلها..


ضحكتنى اوى كلمة اكروبات ديه :smile01:smile01:smile01
عارف ايه المشكلة ياخادم البتول ؟ ان انت وانا بنتكلم  بالالغاز  الكلام اللى بنقوله يحمل اكتر من معناه وفيه افكار كتيرة . لكن  الالغاز هى الافضل حاليا 





> بالعكس واجب علينا.. بل *ضرورة *حتمية.. لما يكون عندنا ناس زي ليبرتوس وجدوى وجاكس وأنس وجوجو وغيرهم.. وفي الواقع نفسه وفي الشارع آلاف.. إن لم يكن ملايين.. يبقى لازم نقف وننتبه وعلى الأقل نسأل فين المشكلة؟ كان نفسنا الكل يفهم ويكفيه يفتح الكتاب يقرا ويشبع.. ياريت.. لكن النهارده التحديات أصعب.. والغوايات أكتر.. والشباب الأصغر لغته مختلفة وعقله مختلف.. إيه اللي أنا أكسبه اما أطرد واحد زي ليبرتوس ـ اللي بالفعل انطرد؟ إيه اللي أنا أكسبه لما افقد إنسان جميل زي أنس ـ اللي بالفعل طفش؟ إيه اللي أنا أكسبه لما أنشر ثقافة الخوف والشك بدل المحبة والاتساع ـ بالضبط زي ما بتقولي ـ وبالتالي *أهين* المسيحية كلها؟ هل أنا خايف على الثابتين إنهم يتهزوا، وبالتالي أبرر لنفسي كراعي إني أفقد حمل أو اتنين أو عشرة عشان أحمي الباقيبن؟ منطق! منطق رائع! لكن في نفس الوقت: لو الثابتين دول رسالة من مجهول على الإنترنت هي اللي ح تهزهم: يبقا أنا بالفعل عندي مشكلة!


وكأنك بتقرا افكارى ياخادم البتول  وبالاخص كلمتك الاخيرة لو اى شخص ايمانه ممكن يتهز او يفقد ايمانه علشان حد قال كلام غير اللى انا بيسمعه او كلام فيه تشكيكات واسئلة , يبقا فعلا ايمانه فيه مشكلة ولازم يراجعه . والحقيقة فى العصر اللى احنا فيه مش هتقدر تمنع الاسئلة انها تحاصر الناس وخصوصا الشباب  لان كل حاجة بقت بتدخل من كل حته من التلفزيون من الانترنت من الشارع من المدرسة من كل مكان بالعكس لازم اكون جاهز للاسئلة ومستعد بالاجابة عليها , والناس اللى بتسأل علشان تعرف وتفهم هى بالعكس يمكن تكون فى نظر الله اقرب لمعرفة الحق من المياة الراكدة اللى لابتسأل ولا عايزة تعرف وعايشة على معلومات بالوراثة 

​ 


> uhhh, women
> !


سيبك من ال women يا men سيبها فى حالها 
are you قدها ؟ :smile01:smile01 
المهم هتكمل الموضوع ولا خلاص كده دلوقتى ؟ 
​ 


​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2013)

*حول مسألة القرين*​ 
 أخي الحبيب الأستاذ *عبود*: للأمانة والصدق قبل سفري القصير، ولأنه قد لا تأتي الفرصة أبدا مرة أخرى: رغم ضعف فكرة القرين وعدم تواترها في المصادر، كما أوضحت سابقا، رغم ذلك فقد شغلتني وفكرت فيها طويلا منذ ذكرتها أنت هنا، خاصة وأن العرب كانوا من أساتذة السحر. هناك نظرية أفكر فيها حاليا، لم ترد من قبل في أي مرجع قديم أو حديث، ولكن لو ثبتت صحتها فقد يكون لمسألة القرين قدرا من الاعتبار، فقط بشرط أن تتخلى تماما عن *رؤيتك التقليدية كلها *لمعنى كلمة شيطان . النظرية باختصار ـ وهي كما أقول ما زالت قيد البحث ـ تتأسس على حقيقة حديثة في العلم، وهي أن مخ كل إنسان فينا "*يختلف تكوينه*" عن الآخر، بالضبط كأنه *بصمة *لا تتكرر. أكثر من ذلك: المخ ليس ثابت التكوين، بل هو دائما في حالة من *التشكل والتغير*، حسب تغير *الأفكار والمشاعر*، وكما ترى فهذه حقائق جديدة وثورية في ذاتها، خرجت إلى النور فقط خلال العقد الأخير. المهم: لو أن جزءا من الخلايا العصبية في المخ ـ عند شخص معين ـ أخذت معا تكوينا خاصا به، بحيث تعكس سيال أفكاره المرتبطة بالشر، هل يمكن اعتبار *هذا التكوين *هو المقصود عند العرب قديما *بالقرين*؟ 

أولا: كلاهما شخصي يخص صاحبه فقط. ثانيا: كلاهما هو "صورة الشر" أو "توقيعه" داخل هذا الإنسان. ثالثا: كلاهما "يحرّض" بطريقة ما على الشر أو على السلوك الشرير(لأن الخلايا العصبية تتحرك ابتداء نحو بعضها وتصنع معا هذا التكوين كي تسهل ربط "الدائرة الكهربية" والتواصل الكيمائي فيما بينها، وبالتالي ـ بعد نشوء هذا التكوين ـ يصبح التفكير على هذا النحو بالذات أو ذاك *ميلا *طبيعيا، أو عادة يصعب تغييرها، لأن "التكوين" الذي يعكس هذا التفكير أو ذاك قائم بالفعل في المخ. هذا هو السبب أن هناك شخصيات تميل عموما ودائما إلى الاكتئاب، أو دائما إلى المرح، أو دائما إلى الانطواء، أو دائما إلى الجنس، وهكذا). 

كما ترى: النظرية *خاصة *وتحتاج إلى *تأسيس *طويل، كما تربط بين "الشيطان" وبين "صورة المخ" وهو نفسه يحتاج تأسيسا. فقط وجبت الإشارة للأمانة والصدق، وهذه في الحقيقة هي روعة العلم، أنه لا يغلق الباب أبدا أمام أي احتمال . 

 * * * ​
أيضا لأنه قد لا تأتي الفرصة مرة أخرى، هناك مزيدا من الإضاءة على هذه الفقرة، وذلك حتى تتم الفائدة: 




خادم البتول قال:


> بالتالي أنت في الحقيقة أمام رؤيتين للوجود: إما رؤية الناس ـ البسطاء اللي زي حالاتي: *كل شيء خارجك*، وإما رؤية العارفين أصحاب القامة كسادتنا القديسين: *كل شيء داخلك*.




الحقيقة أن الرؤيتين صحيحتان. *كل شيء داخلك *= *كل شيء خارجك*. كيف يمكن حل التناقض؟ فقط حين نعرف أن "*العقل*" ليس *داخل *"الجسد". الخطأ هو تصورنا أن حدود الإنسان هي الجسد، لكن الجسد في الحقيقة هو *أصغر جزء *في الإنسان! الجسد كـ"النواة" في حبة المشمش: النواة الصلبة، المركزة *والمتكتلة ماديا* في المنتصف، داخل ثمرة رقيقة أكبر هي العقل. بالتالي فإن الشيطان يجوز أن يكون داخلك، في فضاء عقلك ـ لو أنك رأيت الثمرة كلها ـ ويجوز أيضا أن يكون خارجك ـ لو أنك لا ترى سوى النواة الصغيرة. السؤال من ثم هو: ما هي حدود هذا العقل، وأين ينتهي؟ ثم أين الروح من كل هذا، وهل هي أيضا كالعقل: فضاء آخر أكبر يحوي الجميع؟ ثم كيف تكون فضاءات داخل بعضها إذا كان "المكان" كله ابتداء مجرد وهم؟  نصلي أن يفتح الله عيوننا وقلوبنا كي ندرك الأسرار .


* * *​
​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا هو ده الى كنت اقصده لما قولت كدا فى مشاركتى....*
> 
> *"ارى إن مثل ما فى الروح القدس الى بيسكن فى الإنسان لما يفتح قلبه ليه--
> فى كمان الروح الشرير الى بيسكن فى الانسان لما يفتح قلبه ليه و يتلزز---"*
> ...




طيب ما هو أنا واخد الفكرة كلها منك أصلا يا حبو.. 
مش أنا اعترفت إني باتعلم منك؟ 
صدقيني هي دي *الحقيقة*! 




Desert Rose قال:


> انت وانا بنتكلم  بالالغاز,,,
> ,,, أقرب لمعرفة الحق من *المياة الراكدة* اللى لابتسأل ولا عايزة تعرف وعايشة على معلومات بالوراثة
> ​ ​




هنا بس لازم التعليق لأن فيه *عثرة *دقيقة: إننا لما نكتب الكلام ده لا نكون حكماء عند أنفسنا ونتعالى على "المياه الراكدة" ـ بأي درجة أو صورة *مهما كانت باطنة*.. كمان إننا لا نسمح لأنفسنا بالرفض أو *حتى الضيق *من "ركود" هذه المياه، بالتالي نفقد المحبة تجاهها ونفشل في مساعدتها *هي نفسها *على تجاوز الركود ده. طبعا إنت *بطل جامد *وأنا عارف إن ده مايفوتش عليكي، لكن كان طبعا لازم أقوله.. أو بالأحرى* نـ*قوله. 




Desert Rose قال:


> المهم هتكمل الموضوع ولا خلاص كده دلوقتى ؟
> ​


أنا شخصيا على سفر بعد قليل.. لكن أخونا *هشام المهندس *احتمال يرجع بأي إضافة أو سؤال، وأنا بالفعل استأذنته في الغياب لأيام قليلة. غير كده طبعا التوبيك مفتوح ليكي ولجميع الأحباء، إذا عايزين تناقشوا أي فكرة ترتبط بالموضوع. 
حتى نلتقي.. نفوتكم بعافية. 


* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

> هنا بس لازم التعليق لأن فيه *عثرة *دقيقة: إننا لما نكتب الكلام ده لا نكون حكماء عند أنفسنا ونتعالى على "المياه الراكدة" ـ بأي درجة أو صورة *مهما كانت باطنة*.. كمان إننا لا نسمح لأنفسنا بالرفض أو *حتى الضيق *من "ركود" هذه المياه، بالتالي نفقد المحبة تجاهها ونفشل في مساعدتها *هي نفسها *على تجاوز الركود ده. طبعا إنت *بطل جامد *وأنا عارف إن ده مايفوتش عليكي، لكن كان طبعا لازم أقوله.. أو بالأحرى* نـ*قوله.



لالالالا انت حملت كلامى اكتر من معناه خالص 
انا مش قصدى التعالى على حد , انا قصدى ان لو كان يسمح المكان والظروف بالتوسع فى النقاش كنا هنقدر نتكلم بتوسع اكتر ونتكلم فى كل حاجة تتعلق بالموضوع , لكن انا مبقولش كده وانا مش قصدى تعالى على مياة راكدة او متحركة 
بالعكس خالص  , يمكن لانك انت متعرفنيش كويس , بس طبعا شكرا للتوضيح علشان كان مكن يتفهم كلامى غلط 
عموما ربنا معاك فى السفر


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

> يصبح التفكير على هذا النحو بالذات أو ذاك *ميلا *طبيعيا، أو عادة يصعب تغييرها، لأن "التكوين" الذي يعكس هذا التفكير أو ذاك قائم بالفعل في المخ. هذا هو السبب أن هناك شخصيات تميل عموما ودائما إلى الاكتئاب، أو دائما إلى المرح، أو دائما إلى الانطواء، أو دائما إلى الجنس، وهكذا).



انا عارفه ان كلامك هنا عبارة عن نظرة خاصة للموضوع ومش حقيقة علمية ثابته يعنى 
انما كلامك ده فكرنى بنقاشات طويلة كانت بتدور بينى وبين اخويا 
كلامك عن ان الشر ممكن يبقا جزء لا يتجزأ من مخ الانسان لدرجة انه يكون طبيعة خاصة بيه صعب تغييرها ,مش ده يعنى ان الانسان ده يستحيل خلاصه ؟ طبعا مفيش حاجة مستحيلة على الرب ابدا 
لكن اذا اصبح الشر جزء من مخه مش كده هو هيكون من المستحيل انه يبحث عن الخلاص والتوبة اصلا لان الشر اصبح جزء من تكوينه ؟
اصل اخويا ساعات يعنى بيتعقد كده ان فيه ناس خلاص من كتر قساوة القلب والقلب الغير تائب فالشر اصبح جزء لا يتجزأ من كيانها ووجودها اصلا 
يعنى تقريبا شبه كلامك هنا 
انا شخصيا بلاقيها صعبة التصديق , او مش قادرة اقبلها اوى 
انت ايه رأيك ؟ 





​
​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لالالالا انت حملت كلامى اكتر من معناه خالص
> انا مش قصدى التعالى على حد , انا قصدى ان لو كان يسمح المكان والظروف بالتوسع فى النقاش كنا هنقدر نتكلم بتوسع اكتر ونتكلم فى كل حاجة تتعلق بالموضوع , لكن انا مبقولش كده وانا مش قصدى تعالى على مياة راكدة او متحركة
> بالعكس خالص  , يمكن لانك انت متعرفنيش كويس , بس طبعا شكرا للتوضيح علشان كان مكن يتفهم كلامى غلط
> * عموما ربنا معاك فى السفر *




مش عجباني.. مالهاش طعم! 

إيه عموما ربنا معاك في السفر دي؟
حد يقول واحد مسافر *عموما* ربنا معاك في السفر؟
حاجة كده زي "أنا مش طايقة أشوف وشك بس *عموما* خد بالك من نفسك"!! :smile01

بقا أنا باقول "طبعا إنت *بطل جامد *وأنا عارف إن ده مايفوتش عليكي" وانتي جاية بتقولي كده؟ أنا حمّلت كلامك أكتر من معناه أو قلت إن فيه تعالي؟ ده أنا بالعكس بوضح إنك مش تقصدي كده، وانتي نفسك قولتي ده في الآخر! ده أنا *تعمدت *أكتب النون بالأحمر: "ده.. كان طبعا لازم أقوله، أو بالأحرى نـقوله"! و*بجد *يا روز إنتي فعلا حد *قوي جدا *في تقديري، داخليا بالتأكيد. إنتي *مدرسة *يا بنتي.. لأنها أصلا عمرها ما كانت بالتشنج والتعصب وتكرار المحفوظات!

*عموما* خدي بالك من نفسك.
:smile01
​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> مش عجباني.. مالهاش طعم!
> 
> إيه عموما ربنا معاك في السفر دي؟
> حد يقول واحد مسافر *عموما* ربنا معاك في السفر؟
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى , عرفت منين انى مش طايقاك ياخادم البتول ؟باين عليا اوى كده ؟ههههههههههههه
لا اكيد طبعا لا , مش قصدى , ربنا معاك وترجع بالسلامة ومش تغيب عننا:Love_Letter_Send: , اذا مكنتش انا اللى دايما اترجاك انك تفضل فى المنتدى وتشارك علشان بنتعلم منك كلنا  ترجع تقولى انى مش طايقاك ؟ :a82::a82: ادى اللى بناخده من الرجالة مفيش حاجة عجباهم :a82:

وبعتذر عن كلمة حملت كلامى اكتر من معناه خانى التعبير مش قصدى طبعا لولا انك اقتبست كلامى خلاص كنت غيرتها لانى غلطت فى استخدامها , اعتذر , وانا عارفه طبعا انك مش تقصد تحمل كلامى اكتر من معناه ابدا :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا عارفه ان كلامك هنا عبارة عن نظرة خاصة للموضوع ومش حقيقة علمية ثابته يعنى
> انما كلامك ده فكرنى بنقاشات طويلة كانت بتدور بينى وبين اخويا
> كلامك عن ان الشر ممكن يبقا جزء لا يتجزأ من مخ الانسان لدرجة انه يكون طبيعة خاصة بيه صعب تغييرها ,مش ده يعنى ان الانسان ده يستحيل خلاصه ؟ طبعا مفيش حاجة مستحيلة على الرب ابدا
> لكن اذا اصبح الشر جزء من مخه مش كده هو هيكون من المستحيل انه يبحث عن الخلاص والتوبة اصلا لان الشر اصبح جزء من تكوينه ؟
> ...




أولا مش نظرية خاصة.. النظرية الخاصة فيما يتعلق بالقرين.. اللي يخص المخ في الرسالة دي كلام علمي ثابت ومنشور. 

ثانيا إنتي صح ـ رغم كده ـ وكلام أخوكي غلط؟ ليه لأنه من الأساس المخ بيتغير دائما. لسه بيتغير. صحيح بيكون أصعب، لكن إرادة الإنسان تقدر في النهاية تعيد تشكيل المخ نفسه، في أي وقت، لدرجة إن بعض الدراسات حددت المدة وقالت 40 يوم. يعني لو حتى غَصَب الإنسان نفسه على أي سلوك أو فكر جديد فقط لمدة 40 يوم بيتحول السلوك ده لعادة وتنتج "*تشكيلات *جديدة" في المخ، أو على الأقل تتكسر "*الدوائر*" القديمة. بالتالي إنتي صح.. مفيش حاجة اسمها "ثابتة" في الإنسان. مفيش أصلا حاجة واحدة ثابتة في الكون!




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى , عرفت منين انى مش طايقاك ياخادم البتول ؟باين عليا اوى كده ؟ههههههههههههه
> لا اكيد طبعا لا , مش قصدى , ربنا معاك وترجع بالسلامة ومش تغيب عننا:Love_Letter_Send: , اذا مكنتش انا اللى دايما اترجاك انك تفضل فى المنتدى وتشارك علشان بنتعلم منك كلنا  ترجع تقولى انى مش طايقاك ؟ :a82::a82: ادى اللى بناخده من الرجالة مفيش حاجة عجباهم :a82:
> 
> وبعتذر عن كلمة حملت كلامى اكتر من معناه خانى التعبير  مش قصدى طبعا لولا انك اقتبست كلامى خلاص كنت غيرتها لانى غلطت فى  استخدامها , اعتذر , وانا عارفه طبعا انك مش تقصد تحمل كلامى اكتر من معناه  ابدا :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


أهو كده الكلام! مش "*عموما* ربنا معاك"! 

ميرسي يا قمر لكل تقديرك ومحبتك. أنا بس حبيت أطمن عليكي انتي.. وأخيرا سايبك بتضحكي إن شاء الله أرجع ألاقيكي بتضحكي. :16_14_21:



* * *​ .


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

انا سمعت عن طريقة لتغيير العادات الفكرية فى 20 يوم , مش عارفه اذا كانت المدة صحيحة ولا لا , او ممكن انا فاكراها غلط 
يعنى انت متفق معايا ان ممكن التغيير لو الانسان قرر ده 
بس ساعتها بيكون الارادة اصلا مش حاضرة , يعنى هو خلاص مبقاش عنده اى ارادة لخير او الصح , ده كلام اخويا يعنى 
انا اعتقد ان التغيير ممكن , لكن القرار صعب انه يتاخد وخصوصا لو الانسان ليه مدة طويلة سايب نفسه للشر او للشياطين اللى جواه


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أنا شخصيا على سفر بعد قليل.. لكن أخونا *هشام المهندس *احتمال يرجع بأي إضافة أو سؤال، وأنا بالفعل استأذنته في الغياب لأيام قليلة. غير كده طبعا التوبيك مفتوح ليكي ولجميع الأحباء، إذا عايزين تناقشوا أي فكرة ترتبط بالموضوع.
> حتى نلتقي.. نفوتكم بعافية.
> 
> 
> * * *​




اشكرك اخي الغالي جدا على سعة صدرك وتحملك اسئلتنا وتعبك وعطاءك غير المحدود
الرب يباركك ويحفظك

بصراحه انا متواجد في الموضوع دون انقطاع وكما قلت سابقا بالفتره الاخيره ادخل الفرح بعد تشطيبه 
واي فرح الزغروطه فيه ترجع المعازيم واي معازيم مافيش احلى من كده

ندخل بالسؤال الذي تبلور هنا من الردود والمشاركات 
اذا كان تفكير الانسان هو من يجلب الشيطان والقرين والروح الشريره وووو بتفكيره وبعقله
يعني ذلك عدم وجود حاله معكوسه
اي الشيطان هو من يختار بشرا بعينه لمهاجمته
ولتقريب الصوره وليس للتشبيه 
الشيطان تعرض لرب المجد شخصيا...؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2013)

*دا مين العضوة ديه اللى جابت سيرة المنيل على عينه (الشيطان ) دا ؟

ها ها ها ؟؟


مين مين ؟؟

قولوا لى بس و أنا أقصفلكوا رقابتها*


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 أبريل 2013)

وعودة الى اسئلتي الخاصه


الارواح الشريره او الشياطين هي ارواح

فهل يمكن رؤيتها من قبل البشر واذا كان نعم ... فلمن هذه الامكانيه ...؟؟؟

وهل جميعها من اصل ملائكي تعرض للسقوط ام هناك انواع اخرى ...؟؟؟


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 أبريل 2013)

والسؤال الاهم ولو كان فرضيا

لو اصطدمت ارواح شريره بارواح نقيه مباركه
من اجل هدف ما ليكن انسان مثلا 
فما سيكون المعيار لمن الغلبه
بمعنى
لمن السيطره والقوه 
على اعتبار امكانية استمرار الصدام او حدوثه اصلا
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع هنا اسمه خلاص الشيطان او ابليس
وسؤالي
الا يمكن خلاص الشياطين
اذا كانت الشياطين بدرجات ورتب الا يمكن رجوعها عن تبعيتها لابليس
فلماذا هذا الاخلاص بتبعيته...؟؟؟
​


----------



## Mesopotamia (17 أبريل 2013)

روعه شكرا لك


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> والسؤال الاهم ولو كان فرضيا
> 
> لو اصطدمت ارواح شريره بارواح نقيه مباركه
> من اجل هدف ما ليكن انسان مثلا
> ...


لن يكون هناك غالب او مغلوب 
الاثنين ارواح مثل بعضهما مثل قوة بعض


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الموضوع هنا اسمه خلاص الشيطان او ابليس
> وسؤالي
> الا يمكن خلاص الشياطين
> اذا كانت الشياطين بدرجات ورتب الا يمكن رجوعها عن تبعيتها لابليس
> ...



لا يمكن نهائى لان الخطيئة خرجت من داخل الشيطان


----------



## خادم البتول (17 أبريل 2013)

أخي وأستاذي الحبيب الأستاذ *بابيل *أشكرك على هذه المشاركة . أخيرا "وصل المدد" وجاء مَن يساعد، وليس أي جندي بل أحد "*الفرسان*" الكبار الذين طالما تعلمت منهم ومن إضافاتهم هنا وهناك. أشكرك أخي الحبيب كثيرا على هذا الحضور الذي شرفني، كما أستأذنك أن ترد مشكورا ـ إذا أمكن ـ وأن تقوم نيابة عني بالإجابة عن أية أسئلة جديدة يطرحها أخونا الحبيب الأستاذ هشام، وإن كنت شخصيا أفضل أن نفتح لذلك موضوع جديدا، أو ننتقل بالأسئلة إلى قسمها الطبيعي، وحيث يوجد المزيد والمزيد من الفرسان. *بكل حال *ستكون مشاركتي اليوم هي *الأخيرة *في هذا التوبيك، لأسباب يعرفها الجميع، أو على الأقل يعرفون معظمها. *أعتذر *من ثم لأخي الأستاذ هشام ولجميع الأحباء مقدما لأنني، نعم، لن أستطيع الرد على *أية* رسائل جديدة. 

أخيرا أستأذنك أخي الحبيب في الإجابة مرة أخرى على هذه الأسئلة التي أجبتها أنت بالفعل، وعلى بقية الأسئلة، ذلك وفاء لوعدي، ولأنني أيضا أعتقد أن الأستاذ هشام يريد مزيدا من الشرح ومن "*الرغي*" الذي أقدمه عادة . مرة أخرى أشكرك ختاما على هذه المشاركة الجميلة وأشكر الجميع على التفاعل والحضور والمتابعة وعلى كل ما بذلوه من جهد أو وقت في هذا التوبيك. على المحبة نلتقي دائما. 


* * *​
​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 أبريل 2013)

أخي الحبيب الأستاذ *هشام *سلام ونعمة: نعم، "الفرح" لا ينتهي أبدا... ربنا يديم أفراحك .. لكن ظهرت أمور، أبسطها أن الفرقة والراقصة ـ رغم وجود "النقطة" ـ هم أنفسهم لا يحتملون البقاء تحت كل هذا "الضوء"، من كل هذه "الكشافات"، لساعات طويلة.  

أشكرك أخي الحبيب على الحضور والمشاركة. 

* * *​
*اذا كان تفكير الانسان هو من يجلب الشيطان والقرين والروح الشريره وووو بتفكيره وبعقله
يعني ذلك عدم وجود حاله معكوسه
اي الشيطان هو من يختار بشرا بعينه لمهاجمته
ولتقريب الصوره وليس للتشبيه
الشيطان تعرض لرب المجد شخصيا...؟؟؟
*
نعم، وهناك أمثلة أخرى، وكلها في الحقيقة يؤكد ما أقول. ما أقول ـ ويقوله غيري بالطبع ـ هو إن "ساحة الحرب" الحقيقية داخل الإنسان، في عقله وقلبه، في وعيه، ببساطة لأن الشيطان كما ذكرت من قبل هو "*حالة وعي*" خالصة: إما أن يستدعيها الإنسان بأفكاره، وهذا هو الوضع العام، وإما أن تأتيه من الخارج ـ في ظرف خاص وبسماح من الله ـ ولكن تبقى المعركة *دائما داخل الإنسان*. كيف انتصر السيد المسيح على سبيل المثال في كل هذه التجارب؟ انتصر لأنه رفض التوافق مع "*تردد الشيطان*"، حتى عندما استشهد الشيطان نفسه بالكتاب وبالمزامير (مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك...). على أي حال لم تتوقف تجارب الشيطان مع الرب عند هذا الحد فحسب. هناك لقاء آخر جمع بين السيد والشيطان والرسول بطرس، وهو ما أريد التوقف عنده هنا توضيحا لكل ما أقول. هذا في الحقيقة هو اللقاء الذي منح فيه السيد للرسول أكبر كرامة وأعظمها، ذلك حين قال له (متى 16):17 ... طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا، إن لحما ودما لم يعلن لك، لكن أبي الذي في السماوات.
18 وأنا أقول لك أيضا: *أنت الصخرة *(بطرس)، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.
19 *وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات*، فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماوات. وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولا في السماوات.​الآن بعد هذه الكرامة الباهرة الفريدة، بعدها *مباشرة*، نجد السيد المسيح يصيح في وجه بطرس نفسه في العدد 23 قائلا: 23 ... اذهب عني يا *شيطان*...!
​هكذا؟ لا شك أنه أمر عجيب! كيف تحول "*الصخرة*" و"*حامل* *المفاتيح*" فجأة إلى "*شيطان*"؟ بل إنه الوحيد الذي وصفه السيد بهذا الوصف الرهيب! ما الذي حدث حقا بين العدد 19 والعدد 23؟؟؟

الذي حدث ببساطة هو أن الشيطان تسلل إلى "فكر" بطرس وعقله ووعيه و"*تغيرت الذبذبة*"! لنقرأ ما حدث بالتفصيل:20 حينئذ أوصى تلاميذه أن لا يقولوا لأحد إنه يسوع المسيح.
21 من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يُظهر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويُقتل، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.
22 فأخذه بطرس إليه وابتدأ ينتهره قائلا: حاشاك يا رب لا يكون لك هذا!
23 فالتفت وقال لبطرس: اذهب عني يا شيطان، أنت معثرة لي، لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس. 
​فالحق أن كلمة "*شيطان*" هنا لم تكن لبطرس نفسه، وإنما للشيطان الذي تسلل لوعي بطرس فجعله *ينطق ويسلك *على هذا النحو الذي فيه العثرة. بعبارة أخرى: كان بطرس أولا على *موجة *"*الإعلان الإلهي*"، من ثم "*عرف*" المسيح ونطق بـ"*لسان الحق*" فقال: "*أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي*"، وعندئذ نال *الطوبى والكرامة*! ثم تسلل إليه الشيطان، ألقى في وعيه أن يرفض الصليب، وهنا *استجاب *له بطرس وكان *هذا هو الخطأ*، لأنه عندئذ تحديدا فقد "*الموجة الإلهية*" لتحل محلها "*الذبذبة الشيطانية*"، فلما نطق بعد ذلك كان هذه المرة ينطق *بلسان الشيطان*، وهو ما أدركه المعلم على الفور فرفضه: "إذهب عني يا شيطان"!


أطلنا كثيرا في هذا السؤال وما زال هناك الكثير في هذا الباب، لكن الخلاصة في النهاية هي: نعم، يجوز أن يأتيك الشيطان من خارج، دون أن تستدعيه، ولكن ما زالت الحرب *في كل حال داخلنا*، ولا يمكن أن ينتصر الشيطان، *يستحيل *أن ينتصر، إلا حين نضبط نحن *التردد *معه *ونتوافق *مع ما *يبثه *داخلنا من أفكار ومشاعر ونزوات وهواجس. 


***************************​
*وعودة الى اسئلتي الخاصه**
الارواح الشريره او الشياطين هي ارواح*
*فهل يمكن رؤيتها من قبل البشر*
نعــــــــــم.

*واذا كان نعم ... فلمن هذه الامكانيه ...؟؟؟*
لمن يريد *الشيطان *أن يظهر له، هذه هي الرؤية المسيحية. أما بشكل عام فهناك من يقول أن ذلك مستطاع أيضا للإنسان بعد تدريب خاص وطويل، هدفه بالأساس ليس رؤية الشياطين وإنما "*الرؤية الفائقة*" بشكل عام، عن طريق ما يُعرف بـ"*فتح العين الثالثة*"، وهي تقع بين العينين، عند كل إنسان، لكنها نائمة يمكن إيقاظها بهذه التدريبات حسب قولهم. 

*وهل جميعها من اصل ملائكي تعرض للسقوط ام هناك انواع اخرى ...؟؟؟*
نعم، هناك أنواع أخرى، ولكن *أمسك *عنها الكتاب المقدس ونحن بالتالي نمسك عنها أيضا. الإشارت لذلك خفية جدا في الكتاب، ولعل أوضحها ـ في حدود معرفتي ـ هي الإشارة في "ملوك أول"، ولكن حتى هذه الإشارة لا تقول الكثير، وهي أيضا إشارة خفية جدا وبالتالي يمكن شرحها داخل السياق الكتابي العام، أي باعتبار هذا الجنس من أصل ملائكي أيضا. هذا النص يقول:ملوك أول 22
19 وقال: فاسمع إذا كلام الرب: قد رأيت الرب جالسا على كرسيه، وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه و*عن يساره*.
20 فقال الرب: من *يغوي *أخآب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد ؟ فقال هذا هكذا، وقال ذاك هكذا.
21 ثم خرج *الروح *ووقف أمام الرب وقال: أنا أغويه. وقال له الرب: بماذا؟
22 فقال: أخرج وأكون *روح كذب* في أفواه جميع أنبيائه. فقال: إنك تغويه وتقتدر، فاخرج وافعل هكذا.
23 والآن هوذا قد جعل الرب *روح كذب *في أفواه جميع أنبيائك هؤلاء، والرب تكلم عليك بشر. 
​
***************************​
*والسؤال الاهم ولو كان فرضيا
لو اصطدمت ارواح شريره بارواح نقيه مباركه*
رغم أن هذاالسؤال يبدو ظاهريا بلا أية قيمة لخلاصنا أو حتى لمعاشنا فإنه في تقديري من *أهم *الأسئلة. الصراع ليس فرضيا، بالعكس هذا بالضبط ما يحدث منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى اليوم! 

*فما سيكون المعيار لمن الغلبه
بمعنى لمن السيطره والقوه*
هناك أنواع من الحروب: حروب سمائية، لا يشترك فيها الإنسان، وحروب عامة يشترك فيها الإنسان. الحروب السمائية تنتصر فيها الملائكة دائما، وعلى أي حال فإن كلاهما ـ الملائكة والشياطين ـ *خالدون *لا يموتون، من ثم فالانتصار هنا يعني فقط تحقيق المشيئة الإلهية بالطرد أو النفي أو غير ذلك من أمور. وهذه الحروب لا نعرف عنها إلا وحيا أو رؤيا، ومثالها الحرب التي حدثت مباشرة بعد سقوط إبليس، والإشارة إليها وردت في الرؤيا 12:7 وحدثت *حرب في السماء*: ميخائيل وملائكته حاربوا التنين (إبليس)، وحارب التنين وملائكته.
8 ولم يقووا، فلم يوجد مكانهم بعد ذلك في السماء.
9 فطرح التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح إلى الأرض، وطرحت معه ملائكته.
​أما الحروب الأخرى ـ وهنا أهمية السؤال ـ فهي حروب يشترك فيها الإنسان، *سيان أدرك الإنسان ذلك أم لم يدرك*! مثال هذه الحروب أيضا في الكتاب، في دانيال 10 يقول رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل:12 ... لا تخف يا دانيال، لأنه من اليوم الأول الذي فيه جعلت قلبك للفهم ولإذلال نفسك قدام إلهك، سمع كلامك، وأنا أتيت لأجل كلامك.
13 ورئيس مملكة فارس *وقف مقابلي *واحدا وعشرين يوما، وهوذا *ميخائيل *واحد من الرؤساء الأولين *جاء لإعانتي*، وأنا أبقيت هناك عند ملوك فارس.
14 وجئت لأفهمك ما يصيب شعبك في الأيام الأخيرة، لأن الرؤيا إلى أيام بعد.
...................................
20 ... هل عرفت لماذا جئت إليك؟ فالآن *أرجع وأحارب رئيس فارس*. فإذا خرجت هوذا *رئيس اليونان* يأتي.

​فهذه كانت حربا طويلة بين جبرائيل ورئيس مملكة فارس (وهو في القول الأرجح شيطان)، أخـّرت جبرائيل 21 يوما عن دانيال النبي، وقد حضرها الجليل ميخائيل أيضا لتقديم الدعم كما يقول النص، بعدها تتحول الحرب لـ"رئيس اليونان" حين يأتي، وهكذا.

* * *​
هذا الملف لا شك كبير، ولعله أكبر الملفات وأهمها، خاصة أنه يفتح مساحة كبيرة تختلط فيها الأسطورة عادة بالحقيقة، ولكن يمكن إجمالا أن نذكر القاعدة العامة، وهي أن *ما يحدث بالعالم المادي، كل ما يحدث في هذا العالم، ليس في الحقيقة سوى ظل، أو انعكاس داخل مرآة لما يحدث ابتداء في العالم الروحي! *

على سبيل المثال عندما تشتعل ما يُصطلح عليه باسم "*فتنة طائفية*": عندما نجد جموعا أصابها *السعار والجنون*، تنطلق في *جحافل محمومة لتحرق وتدمر وتقتل*، وعندما نجد أمام هؤلاء جموعا أخرى تدافع وتصد، أو ربما *تضرب وتطعن وتقتل *أيضا... كل هذا المشهد حين نراه ليس في الحقيقة إلا انعكاسا لحرب أخرى غير منظورة في العالم الروحي، وهي حرب تشتعل *أولا *في ذلك العالم قبل أن تنعكس على الأرض!

بعض أخوتنا الأصغر أو الأهوج قد تأخذهم الغيرة فينطلقون للدفاع عن كنيسة الرب، بينما كل ما يطلب الرب منهم هو فقط *الصلاة الصادقة *في مخادعهم، أو بالعكس: قد يتراجع الكبار عن دورهم مكتفين فقط بالصلاة بينما يكون الواجب أن ينطلق الجميع ليقفوا في الصف معا. المشكلة هنا أننا ـ *في الحالتين *ـ نكون تحت قصف *جيشين *اثنين معا: الجيش المنظور أمامنا، والجيش غير المنظور خلفنا ـ *كتائب الشيطان *التي تطلب أيضا هزيمتنا! تنطلق من ثم هذه الشياطين أثناء الحرب إلى مخادع الصلاة لتضرب أصحابها *بسهام الفزع والخوف واليأس*، كما تنطلق في شوارع المقاومة النبيلة  لتشعل فيها *نيران الغضب والكراهية و"الحقد المقدس"!* هكذا يكون المقصود دائما أن يسقط الإنسان. أن يسقط سفراء المسيح حين يفقدون *المحبة *و*الرجاء* وحتى *الإيمان *نفسه أحيانا، وأن يتلوث نور العالم وملح الأرض بكل إثم وخطية، ولو كانت *القتل وسفك الدم*!

الإنسان من ثم هو دائما "*نقطة الضعف*" في هذه الحرب الشاملة. وبينما تصارع الملائكة أجناد الشر في السماء، *نحن *الذين نخاف، بل قد نشك ونهتز ونتزلزل. نحن الذين *ننهزم *على الأرض أولا، ننهزم *داخليا*، وبهزيمتنا تنهزم حتى الملائكة نفسها وتتراجع! في كل حال، كما قلنا، لا هؤلاء ولا أولئك يموتون أبدا. *الحصاد *الذي يجنيه هؤلاء أو أولئك أمام الرب *هو بالأحرى الإنسان وهو قلب الإنسان: ثباته أو انكساره.. رجاؤه أو يأسه.. سلامه أو خوفه.. إيمانه أو موته!*


***************************​
أعود بمشيئة الرب للرد على السؤال الأخير بعد ساعات قليلة. إلى لقاء. 


* * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2013)

السؤال الأخير يعود بنا إلى الموضوع الأصلي، وعليه فهو أفضل نهاية لهذا الماراثون 
كما يمكن هنا أن نضع أيضا "*التقرير الختامي*" لأهم النقاط باختصار شديد.  


*الموضوع هنا اسمه خلاص الشيطان او ابليس، وسؤالي: الا يمكن خلاص الشياطين؟ يستحيل خلاص الشيطان؟ اذا كانت الشياطين بدرجات ورتب الا يمكن رجوعها عن تبعيتها لابليس؟ فلماذا هذا الاخلاص بتبعيته...؟*​ 
ليست تبعية ولا ولاء ولا إخلاصا كما نعرف نحن البشر كل هذه المعاني. الشيطان لا يطلب التوبة والمغفرة والخلاص بل لا يدرك حتى هذه المفاهيم. "*طبيعة*" الشيطان نفسها لا تسمح بهذه الرؤية أو بهذا الوعي، لدرجة أن هناك رأي ينفي ذلك كلية عن إرادة الشيطان: التوبة خارج "*إرادة*" الشيطان، كما أن *السقوط *خارج إرادة الملائكة. في البدء كان اختبار ـ حسب هذا الرأي ـ فثبت من ثبت وسقط من سقط، فأما من ثيت فقد نال إكليل البر *وختم *الله على طبيعته وإرادته بحيث لا يسقط أبدا، وأما من سقط فقد نال حكم الجحيم وختم الله على طبيعته وإرادته بحيث لا يخلص أبدا. هذا الرأي فيه ضعف من زاوية معينة، لكنه رغم ذلك الأقرب من حيث وصف "*الطبيعة الشيطانية*"، لأنها من حيث المبدأ لا تطلب ولا تفكر *ولا تفقه بالكلية فكرة الغفران *أو الخلاص. 

* * * ​ 
في عمق آخر من أعماق هذا الموضوع ظهر *العلامة أوريجانوس*، والقديس غريغوريوس النيسي، وآخرون، وفصلوا بين الشيطان كـ"شخص" والشيطان كـ"قوة شر"، كما أشرنا قبلا. أهم الأفكار هنا هي أن *خلاص الشيطان هو نفسه هلاكه*. ورغم ظهور الاعتراضات، خاصة من القديس چيروم، تجاوزنا عن كل هذا تماما وحرصنا فقط على تسجيل الشهادة التي قدمها العملاق ديديموس الضرير ـ وهو أستاذ چيروم نفسه، وأستاذ غريغوريوس اللاهوتي (النزينزي) وغيرهما من كبار شموس القداسة في تاريخنا ـ ذلك حفظا للمقام للأسنى لأستاذنا العلامة أوريجانوس، حيث قال ديديموس إن الذين اعترضوا *فقط لم يفهموا *ما كان أوريجانوس يقول. ولأنه كان رأيا *شديد العمق *كما نرى، لم يفهمه حتى الكبار في عصره، كان هذا الرأي أقرب لإعثار الناس منه لفائدتهم، وعليه فقد أهملته الكنيسة. عدا ذلك، في كل التاريخ وفي كل الكناب، *أجمع *الآباء أن *الشيطان لا يمكن خلاصه*.

* * * ​
ثم أخيرا من زاوية مختلفة حاولنا في هذا التوبيك أن نشرح الأمر بخلفية علمية قليلا، وتوسلنا بأكثر من نموذج وتشبيه، وكان الأساس وراء ذلك كله هو فهمنا للطبيعة "*الموجية*" و"*الترددية*" لكل ما في الكون. الأحمر والأزرق على سبيل المثال لا فرق على الإطلاق بينهما إلا *درجة التردد*. ضوء واحد: إذا انخفضت سرعة ذبذباته ظهر اللون الأحمر، وإذا زادت السرعة صار *هو نفسه* الأزرق. فبالمثل: الشيطان ـ فرضا ـ هو الأحمر، لا يعرف الأزرق ولا يفقه ذبذبته، ولا يريد أن يتحول للأزرق، بل بالأحرى يكرهه ويحتقره. (هذا بالمناسبة يشرح فكرة أوريجانوس تماما: إن الشيطان لو غير ذبذبته ـ *حتى لو أراد واستطاع *أن يغير ذبذبته ـ فإنه يتحول من الأحمر إلى الأزرق، وبالتالي في كل حال يختفي الأحمر، أي "*يهلك*"، ومن ثم "خلاص الشيطان هو نفسه هلاكه"). 

لكننا لم نركز في الحقيقة على كل هذا وإنما على شرح العلاقة بين الشيطان والإنسان وفق قواعد "*الرنين*"، وإن لم نستخدم هذه الكلمة كثيرا وللتسهيل استخدمنا بدلا منها "التوافق". لو أننا وضعنا آلة الجيتار على سبيل المثال إلى جوار آلة البيانو، ثم ضربنا مفتاح "مي" مثلا في البيانو، أي تردد النغمة "مي" في السلم الموسيقي، عندئذ وفق قواعد الرنين فإن الوتر "مي" في الجيتار يبدأ في التذبذب ويتحرك *وحده *تلقائيا، دون أن يقترب منه أحد. الحقيقة أن *كل ما هو *"مي" في مجال البيانو يستجيب تلقائيا وبدون أي تدخل من أية قوة خارجية. لذلك من تطبيقات الرنين الطريفة أيضا: يُمنع الجنود في كل جيوش العالم من عبور أية "جسور" بـ"الخطوة المنتظمة"، إلا إذا كان القائد أحمقا، ذلك أن تردد الخطوة المنتظمة الثابت قد يتوافق بالمصادفة مع تردد الجسر، من ثم يهتز ويتذبذب الجسر كله وينهار بهم. 


فبالمثل ـ بمقياس أوسع بالطبع وأكثر *تعقيدا *ـ إذا أصدر الإنسان "*ذبذبة الغضب*"، على سبيل المثال، تحركت تلقائيا كل ذبذبات الغضب في محيطه. إنها طاقات وقوى طبيعية تتحرك تلقائيا بقانون الرنين، وتتحرك حتى لو لم تكن "عاقلة" أو "ذات إرادة". والآن: لأنها *أولا* تتحرك تلقائيا من ذاتها، ولأنها *ثانيا* تستجيب تحديدا للغضب (باعتباره "ترددها"، أو "حاستها")، ولأنها *ثالثا* بحركتها وتذبذبها هذا تدعم التردد العام وترفع قوته (كما لو كانت "تحرّض" عليه أو "تنفخ في ناره")، لكل هذه الأسباب معا تبدو هذه القوى كأنها كائنات خفية، ونحن بدورنا نسميها "شياطين الغضب". هذا فقط يكفينا لإثبات أن الشياطين حقيقة لا خرافة *وفق أساس علمي*. 

أما الكتاب المقدس فيقول إن الشياطين بالفعل كائنات عاقلة ذات إرادة، وهذا أيضا صحيح تماما يمكن أيضا بالعلم برهانه، بل إن إثبات "*العقل*" لهذه القوى هو في الحقيقة *الجزء الأسهل*. لكننا اكتفينا فقط بالخطوة الأولى، فقط بتحريك الثوابت قليلا، لأن هذا *لم يكن الموضوع *الرئيسي ولم تكن غايتنا إثبات حقيقة الشيطان أو الرد على الإلحاد إجمالا أو تفصيلا، وإنما فقط جاء هذا الشرح المبسط في سياق الموضوع لأجل أخوتنا وأحبائنا، في إشارة إلى أن أمور الوحي ليست بهذه البساطة كما تبدو وكما يظن الكثيرون. وعليه نعم، لو أن لدينا في ختام هذا الموضوع كله رسالة واحدة، فهي فقط رجاؤنا أن يحترس الجميع من الشيطان.. وهي فقط رجاؤنا أن يحترس الجميع من كبرياء *الجهالة *التي تضع "العلم" قناعا، من *خواء *الأفكار التي تزعم "العقل" إماما، ومن ضلال *الأكاذيب *التي ترفع "الحقيقة" شعارا. 


في سلام الرب نترككم وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما. 


* * *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وعودة الى اسئلتي الخاصه
> 
> 
> الارواح الشريره او الشياطين هي ارواح
> ...


لا يمكن ان تراها 
بل يمكنك سماعها 
عندما تجد قس يخرج الشيطان من على روح انسان فالمتكلم هنا ليس الانسان من ذاته بل الشيطان هو المتكلم بل يخبرك لم يريد ان يفعل ذلك وكم المدة التى التى دخل فيها وكم من الاسحار الموجودة ف المنزل


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2013)

> ولتقريب الصوره وليس للتشبيه
> الشيطان تعرض لرب المجد شخصيا...؟؟؟


وتوجد صورة من العهد القديم وليس تشبية فقط وهى قصة أيوب فجاء الشيطان الى محضر الله لكى يدمر أيوب وفشل ولم يكن ايوب هو اللى طلب الشيطان بفكرة وعملة الامر بعيد كلياً 





> هكذا؟ لا شك أنه أمر عجيب! كيف تحول "*الصخرة*" و"*حامل* *المفاتيح*" فجأة إلى "*شيطان*"؟ بل إنه الوحيد الذي وصفه السيد بهذا الوصف الرهيب! ما الذي حدث حقا بين العدد 19 والعدد 23؟؟؟
> 
> الذي حدث ببساطة هو أن الشيطان تسلل إلى "فكر" بطرس وعقله ووعيه و"*تغيرت الذبذبة*"! لنقرأ ما حدث بالتفصيل:


صحيح كلامك المخاطب ليس بطرس الرسول وكما قلت فوق الشيطان المتكلم من داخل الانسان اذا الله يقول للشيطان الذى داخل بطرس الرسول وليس بطرس الرسول من نفسه 


> الإنسان من ثم هو دائما "*نقطة الضعف*" في هذه الحرب الشاملة. وبينما تصارع الملائكة أجناد الشر في السماء، *نحن *الذين نخاف، بل قد نشك ونهتز ونتزلزل. نحن الذين *ننهزم *على الأرض أولا، ننهزم *داخليا*، وبهزيمتنا تنهزم حتى الملائكة نفسها وتتراجع! في كل حال، كما قلنا، لا هؤلاء ولا أولئك يموتون أبدا. *الحصاد *الذي يجنيه هؤلاء أو أولئك أمام الرب *هو بالأحرى الإنسان وهو قلب الإنسان: ثباته أو انكساره.. رجاؤه أو يأسه.. سلامه أو خوفه.. إيمانه أو موته!*


الله بيسمح للبشر للتجارب لكى يخرج البشر عن طريق التجارب بروح قوية واصعب شىء فى البشر هو تغلب الذات على الخطيئة فمن يتغلب على ذاته فهنا يصنع بر الله ويهزم الشيطان فلابد ان نعرف ان ان اى سماح من ربنا هو فرح لنا وليس حزن لكى نعرف ونبحث عن الاموار المسيحيية الكتابية لكى ننتصر


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> لا يمكن ان تراها
> بل يمكنك سماعها
> عندما تجد قس يخرج الشيطان من على روح انسان فالمتكلم هنا ليس الانسان من ذاته بل الشيطان هو المتكلم بل يخبرك لم يريد ان يفعل ذلك وكم المدة التى التى دخل فيها وكم من الاسحار الموجودة ف المنزل



اخي الغالي بايبل
اشكرك جدا على اجابتك وكلمة .... لا .. 
تعني الجزم والنهي عن الامور
ورؤية الارواح وسماعها موضوع عام لا يمكن القياس من خلال حاله معينه ... نستشهد بها
على هذا الاساس وبهذه الحاله الخاصه
قد تكون الرؤيا معدومه  لك او احتمال لي 
لكن ليس بالضروره معدومه لدى القس المذكور هنا او الاخرين من البشر


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> وتوجد صورة من العهد القديم وليس تشبية فقط وهى قصة أيوب فجاء الشيطان الى محضر الله لكى يدمر أيوب وفشل ولم يكن ايوب هو اللى طلب الشيطان بفكرة وعملة الامر بعيد كلياً




اخي الغالي بايبل

 الموضوع يتحدث عن الفكر الذي يبدا من عقل الانسان فكان اعلى مثل على عكس الفكره هو ذكر رب المجد هنا و لايمكن تشبيهه بالبشر لذا اقتضى التنويه بليس تشبيهااااا

فلو ذكرت انا اي شخصيه بشريه يمكن التشكيك بها او بافكارها 

وكان الهدف هو الوصول الى المعنى المطلوب 

وهو ان الشيطان يهاجم الانسان دون استدعاء من عقله
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> السؤال الأخير يعود بنا إلى الموضوع الأصلي، وعليه فهو أفضل نهاية لهذا الماراثون
> كما يمكن هنا أن نضع أيضا "*التقرير الختامي*" لأهم النقاط باختصار شديد.
> 
> 
> ...




نعم اخي الغالي خادم البتول 

 وهو المقصود به ذلك
بالتاكيد الاسئله لا تنتهي وفي تجدد مستمر وهدفها معرفة هذا العدو اللدود المتربص بنا وبايماننا وحسب ما ذكر في كتابنا 
واذا استوجب الامر يلزمنا فرح جديد تكون حضرتك اول المعازيم
واعرف تماما انك لن تتاخر عن دعوتنا ومحبتنا

لذلك اشكرك جدا على ماقدمته من معلومات وافكار
وباسلوب رائع 
 قربت الصوره المبهمه لدي وللكثيرين


الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك
​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اخي الغالي بايبل
> اشكرك جدا على اجابتك وكلمة .... لا ..
> تعني الجزم والنهي عن الامور
> ورؤية الارواح وسماعها موضوع عام لا يمكن القياس من خلال حاله معينه ... نستشهد بها
> ...




 	4-  	إن الملاك الساقط له إمكانيات تفوق إمكانيات الإنسان بمراحل كثيرة,  فالشيطان يستطيع أن يفعل ويعمل بمقدار عمل الإنسان بمئات المرات. ولكن  الإنسان  	فقد حجبه جسده المادي الكثيف عن رؤية بعض الأشياء وعن حرية الحركة  (المحدودة)  	وله حواس وغرائز أرضية تعوقه عن معرفة أسرار الكون الكثيرة الغامضة.


 	فالشياطين تستطيع أن تنتقل من  	مكان لآخر بسرعة البرق، وفي نفس الوقت تستطيع أن ترى تحركات الإنسان، أما الإنسان  	فلا يستطيع أن يرى الشياطين أو يعرف تحركاتهم، فالإنسان ضعيف بالنسبة للشياطين, وبدون معونة الله لا يقوى عليهم.




هذا راى جميل اتفق معه من موقع سات تكلا


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> 4-      إن الملاك الساقط له إمكانيات تفوق إمكانيات الإنسان بمراحل كثيرة,  فالشيطان يستطيع أن يفعل ويعمل بمقدار عمل الإنسان بمئات المرات. ولكن  الإنسان      فقد حجبه جسده المادي الكثيف عن رؤية بعض الأشياء وعن حرية الحركة  (المحدودة)      وله حواس وغرائز أرضية تعوقه عن معرفة أسرار الكون الكثيرة الغامضة.
> 
> 
> فالشياطين تستطيع أن تنتقل من      مكان لآخر بسرعة البرق، وفي نفس الوقت تستطيع أن ترى تحركات الإنسان، أما الإنسان      فلا يستطيع أن يرى الشياطين أو يعرف تحركاتهم، فالإنسان ضعيف بالنسبة للشياطين, وبدون معونة الله لا يقوى عليهم.
> ...





نعم اخي بايبل كما تقول .... هذا رأي
وبدورنا طرحنا هنا رأي اخر مغاير لهذا الرأي
والجميع احرار بضمنهم انا وانت 
ان ناخذ باي رأي يعجبنا 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2013)

ممكن أعرف الراى الاخر فين .؟
رقم المشاركة .....؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 أبريل 2013)

المشاركه 108

*وعودة الى اسئلتي الخاصه**
الارواح الشريره او الشياطين هي ارواح*
*فهل يمكن رؤيتها من قبل البشر

* نعــــــــــم.

*واذا كان نعم ... فلمن هذه الامكانيه ...؟؟؟*
لمن يريد *الشيطان *أن يظهر له،  هذه هي الرؤية المسيحية. أما بشكل عام فهناك من يقول أن ذلك مستطاع أيضا  للإنسان بعد تدريب خاص وطويل، هدفه بالأساس ليس رؤية الشياطين وإنما "*الرؤية الفائقة*" بشكل عام، عن طريق ما يُعرف بـ"*فتح العين الثالثة*"، وهي تقع بين العينين، عند كل إنسان، لكنها نائمة يمكن إيقاظها بهذه التدريبات حسب قولهم. 

هذه كلمات الاخ خادم البتول


اما كلماتي فهي بمشاركتي 

وهذا الرأي شخصي انا صاحبه وانا اتبناه وادعمه
فالارواح يمكن رؤيتها من قبل البشر وهم ليسو خارقين
لكن هذه القدره من الله نفسه فالبشر ليسو متساوون 
بقدراتهم وطاقتهم وامكانياتهم وهبة الله لهم 
فالقدره يا اخ بايبل هي القدره لرؤية الارواح الملائكيه الارواح الطيبه النقيه الطاهره المقدسه المصاحب لتواجدها عطر مميز يملأ المكان ومن يستطيع ذلك بالتاكيد سيرى الارواح الاخرى لان جميعها ..... ارواح

اما بالنسبه للرأي المطروح من قبلك وانت متفق معه فبالرجوع لاولياته لم اجد مصدره الشخصي ومن قاله تحديدا لكنه عباره عن ملاحظات متداخله كمختصرات تحت مسمى من اقوال الاباء فعذرا  لايمكن اعتماده الا بتسمية القائل شخصيا

وحسب علمي انك محاور فلا تفوتك هذه الامور
وبكل الاحوال انت حر بتقبل ما يعجبك ويلائمك


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2013)

يا اخ هشام فعلا انا قبل اضع الكلام لم اجد المصدر له ولك الراى اتفق معه 
انا معاى قس اسمه ادوارد كان بيخرج شياطيين ومازل ولكن امكانية أنه يرى الارواح لا اعتقد نهائياً انه هو فعلها لانه متدرب من هذا النوع بل يتكلم مع الملائكة ويقول لهم امسكو هذا و اربع ملائكة يمسكوا هذا الشخص 
وكان فعلا بيتمسك من الارواح التى فية وبصراحة لم اسمع بالعين الثالثة نهائياً غير هنا وعلى العموم توجد ملاحظة هامة جداً توجد العديد من النصوص الكتابية تخبرنا عن ان الانسان يرى الملاك 
 		أ  		–  		الملاك جبرائيل الذي بشر السيدة العذراء بميلاد المسيح (لو1: 26  		–  		38). 
 		ب  		–  		ملاك ظهر في حلم يخبر يوسف النجار بأن حبل مريم العذراء هو من الروح القدس،  		ويذكره بنبوءة اشعياء (مت1: 20  		–  		24).
 		ج  		–  		ملاك الرب ظهر للرعاة يبشرهم بميلاد المخلص (لو2: 8  		–  		12). 
 		د  		–  		ظهور جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي  		وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة (لو2: 13، 14). 
 		ه  		–  		ملاك الرب ظهر ليوسف في حلم يأمره أن يأخذ الطفل يسوع وأمه ويذهب إلى مصر  		(مت2: 13 9. 
 		 		 		و  		 		– ملاك ظهر في حلم ليوسف يأمره بأن يأخذ مريم  		العذراء وابنها ويرجع إلى أرض إسرائيل (مت2: 19، 20).  

ولكن هل حدث حقيقاً ان شخص راى ملاك بالعين المجردة بعيداً عن النصوص الكتابية .؟
أم ان هذه الملائكة تظهر فقط لا شخاص يسمح لهم الله ان يراهم .؟


> الطاهره المقدسه المصاحب لتواجدها عطر مميز يملأ المكان ومن يستطيع ذلك


من قال لك بذلك ان الملائكة بها عطور .؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا اخ هشام فعلا انا قبل اضع الكلام لم اجد المصدر له ولك الراى اتفق معه
> 
> من قال لك بذلك ان الملائكة بها عطور .؟





الموضوع يطول اخي الغالي

واحنا مصدقنا انو انتهى
بكل الاحوال انت حر هذه اراء وعندك الكتاب وكتابات الاباء الاوائل والقديسين

وليس الملائكه بها عطور بل المكان
الكنيسه بها بخور وتعددت الاسباب وهذا احدها

وعذرا منك هذه اخر مشاركه لي بهذا الموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------

